#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-22
<pitti> Good morning
<vibhav> pitti: ping
<pitti> hello vibhav, how are you?
<vibhav> I'm fine
<vibhav> pitti: btw, I recently wrote a test for libHX, is it the right time to submit it?
<vibhav> I mean, we are terribly close to the release
<pitti> vibhav: please submit it directly to Debian for nwo
<vibhav> sure
<pitti> archive is in final freeze, so we won't upload this to raring any more
<pitti> vibhav: thanks!
<vibhav> alright
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, ping
<smartboyhw> I'm not sure if it will be easy to add Netboot in
<smartboyhw> Since it is NOT in cdimage.ubuntu.com, IIRC.
<Noskcaj>  smartboyhw some netboot is in cdimage, some in ports. i forget which.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, the official release*d* ones are in cdimage
<Noskcaj> i'll have to go and eat dinner soon, so expect me to dissapear in 5 min
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, ok
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ it seems
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, yep.
<smartboyhw> But remember: We don't currently have this link.
<Noskcaj> ?
<smartboyhw> Or rather: We don't have archive.ubuntu.com supported
<smartboyhw> And it's very difficult:P
<smartboyhw> We can't add netboot into the main thing (cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, if we did get netboot into testdrive it would use a heap of extra code. maybe save it for after the hangout and put it in at the same time as cloud
<mzanetti> all: https://developers.google.com/google-test-automation-conference/schedule
<mzanetti> might contain some useful informations for some of us
<mzanetti> (thanks sergiusens)
<PaoloRotolo> #ubuntu-motu
<plars> anyone on here that's able to reproduce bug #1080701 ?
<ubot5> bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080701
<sparr> A lot of pages on the wiki under /HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops and /LaptopTestingTeam say the old testing data is obsolete and direct me to /Testing/Laptop but all the info I can find there is on submitting test results, not on viewing results already submitted. Am I missing something?
<Noskcaj> an interesting little bug for you all, bug 1171613
<ubot5> bug 1171613 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "Sydney timezone is in the wrong location when autoset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171613
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, mmm....
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, you should add a screenshot
<Noskcaj> i will next iso
<Noskcaj> i also have to show 1066223 again
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, is it a bug?
<Noskcaj> yeah, bug 1066223, only in kubuntu
<ubot5> bug 1066223 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde ubiquity detects Sydney timezone but says Adelaide" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066223
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, last comment was about raring beta1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1066223/comments/8
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1066223 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde ubiquity detects Sydney timezone but says Adelaide" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, around?
<SergioMeneses> I was working on bug 1094804 and I got this result -> http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/share/testdrive-kvm-bug.png
<ubot5> bug 1094804 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "iso's from outside testdrive always open in QEMU" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094804
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, i'm here
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, it says something about an script
<SergioMeneses> i'm checking the code right now
<Noskcaj> hello mac_
<mac_> hey Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> do you specifically want autopilot stuff or just helping QA in general
<mac_> Just QA in general for now and maybe a more specialized later
<Noskcaj> mac_, ok. a few questions that are kind of necessary. 1. how much RAM do you have and what OS (version) Do you have (for each PC). do you have any google nexus devices? 3. do you have a powerpc mac? have you done anything in the community before? do you have any knowledge of coding?
<Noskcaj> sorry there so much text
<Noskcaj> while you're typing, a quick introduction to everyone (i have an underscore halfway through there names so i don't ping them):
<mac_> I have 8gb of ram on my desktop, 2 on my netbook. both have xubuntu final beta 2. both are 64 bit but i can install 32 bit if needed. i have a samsung note not a nexus. first time in the community, and i am a computer science student with 5 years of programming experinece
<Noskcaj> bal_loons is head of QA (his name is nicholas
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, take a look when you can https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/testdrive/+bug/1094804/comments/3
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1094804 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "iso's from outside testdrive always open in QEMU" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Noskcaj> mac_, ok. iso testing is a good way to start. please install testdrive
<SergioMeneses> mac_, welcome!
<mac_> thank you :)
<mac_> why do i need a vm?
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, interesting, i'll check what error i get
<Noskcaj> mac_, it let's you run many iso's  test's quickly. also, testdrive isn't a VM. i also downloads the iso's for you and can put them on a usb stick
<mac_> ok fair enough
<mac_> now im just finishing exams for school
<Noskcaj> mac_, testdrive is the easiest way to test ISOs. running them on real hardware is idea, but most bugs still appear in a VM
<SergioMeneses> mac_, is trying to get involved to quality-team?
<mac_> yes i am
<Noskcaj> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ is where you report results
<Noskcaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/WhoWeAre introduces everyone
<Noskcaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam should have all the info you need
<mac_> are new comer's walked through basic QA or is it figure it out for yourself?
<Noskcaj> mac_, we try to help them, some prefer not to
<mac_> okok
<mac_> so is this testing for ubuntu-based distros or just xubuntu?
<SergioMeneses> mac_, maybe this could help you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough
<Noskcaj> mac_, all official ubuntu based distros
<Noskcaj> phillw, bug 1152306
<ubot5> bug 1152306 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu installer theme is broken" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152306
<Noskcaj> mac_, because we release on thursday. please install testdrive then run some iso tests. we'll have more time to show you everything after release
<Noskcaj> if you have any questions, ask
<mac_> im jsut finishing exams so i wont be able to dedicate myself until Saturday unfortunately
<mac_> but after that i plan to jump right in
<Noskcaj> mac_, ok. by saturday we will have plenty of time to help
<mac_> alright cool :)
<phillw> Noskcaj: is it a grey bug, or a red bug?
<Noskcaj> phillw, ???
<SergioMeneses> phillw, importance -> medium
<Noskcaj> phillw, comapre the window theme of live session install, and standard install
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-23
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, hurray! Our teacher is going to teach us Python! (The Testdrive language:P)
<Noskcaj> :) school python sucks though, my teach spent ten lessons and only taught us print and if
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, LOL
<smartboyhw> But I don't even know the basic stuff
<smartboyhw> We have four choices: C, Python, Java and Pascal, and it was an anonymous vote to Python (that's 16 people :O)
<Noskcaj> if you don't even know the basics, how come you've done more devel stuff than me?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i assume you will be top of the class because you have experience with python?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, no I have no experience at all
<smartboyhw> I just know a bit of C, Java and B
<smartboyhw> s/B/VB/
<vibhav> pitti: FYI, the libHX test has landed into debian: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=705910
<ubot5> Debian bug 705910 in libhx "libhx: Added DEP-8 tests" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<pitti> vibhav: nice, that was fast
<vibhav> indeed
<pitti> so we'll get it in s with the first autosyncs
<vibhav> Yeah
<smartboyhw> Now: Anyone want to help posting https://noskcaj10.wordpress.com/2013/04/21/making-testdrive-work-pt-1-a-brief-recent-history/ to planet?
 * smartboyhw wonders if Noskcaj's claim of him being Xubuntu Testing Head in his blog was false, since he wasn't in the Xubuntu Team LP group.......
<smartboyhw> Or in the Xubuntu leaders wiki page, IIRC.
<smartboyhw> If he really IS appointed we should celebrate:P
<smartboyhw> Hmm balloons is still sick:(
<smartboyhw> Hey SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, hey!
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, you ever heard of Noskcaj calling himself "head of testing in Xubuntu" !?
<xnox> gema: http://www.dhtmlx.com/docs/products/dhtmlxChart/
 * cjwatson respins the world for the (hopefully) fix for bug 1080701
<ubot5> bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080701
<cjwatson> and with any luck that's the last
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, I do think this cycle is much critical bug-free than the last:)
 * smartboyhw sings the song "The world is re-spinning":{
<cjwatson> we hope ...
<smartboyhw> phillw, you got really quick alternate ISOs:O
<smartboyhw> Built in an extremely fast speed
<phillw> smartboyhw: there's less 'meat' on them. the desktop (especially ppc) take about 90 mins!
<smartboyhw> phillw, :O
<phillw> cjwatson: just FYI, I've emailed the ubuntu-quality and lubuntu-qa teams to inform them of the re-spin. I'm sure the other quality Team Leaders will let their own flavours know.
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> alternates are quick to build, indeed, and they don't all queue up on the livefs builders
 * phillw loves alterantes :D
<smartboyhw> phillw, I don't like alternates;P
<cjwatson> Lubuntu preinstalled failed to build, but it was because my scripts aren't *quite* up to just starting all the builds in parallel
<cjwatson> I'll run it again at the end
<cjwatson> I think it failed early enough that there'll have been no failure mail or anything though
<phillw> cjwatson: the ac100?
<cjwatson> Lubuntu preinstalled, whatever subarches that is
<cjwatson> yeah, ac100
<phillw> okies, we don't actually test that. The 'arm team' look after it as none of us have a test machine :)
<smartboyhw> phillw: So, how are your testers doing? Happy or?
<phillw> smartboyhw: we're looking good :) On what has been tested and reported, with the release notes to be written I am happy to sign off the entire suite :D
<Guest92449> smartboyhw, still about?
<phillw> ppc is always a pain, but the guys have the bugs well documented now along with work-arounds
<phillw> hi balloons hope you're feeling a bit better
<balloons> a little.. ugh
<balloons> what a time to be down for the count
<phillw> bad time to be ill. We're keeping the home fires burning and keeping the mailing list updated with things :)
<balloons> I saw that :- ty
<smartboyhw> balloons hey
<balloons> smartboyhw, hello!
<smartboyhw> Sorry for your illness balloons:(
<balloons> ty.. plars and myself were wondering if you are able to do the cjk input test; http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1316/info.. and actually understand the chinese :-)
<phillw> balloons: you have taught us well, we are a family and help eachother. If one of us is 'down for the count', the others cover as best they can. :)
<smartboyhw> balloons: …
<balloons> I was very happy to see all of you beating the drum for testing
<smartboyhw> Tmr maybe
<smartboyhw> Or ask the UbuntuKylin guys!
<balloons> smartboyhw, ok.. it only have to be run once
<balloons> not every respin :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons: Asking for Kylin help:P
<balloons> thanks smartboyhw.. and pleasant dreams :-)
<plars> I suspect the ubuntukylin guys are going to have their hands full with that, but yes if they have native speakers with a bit of spare time to try it on the Ubuntu isos too, would be great
<phillw> smartboyhw: yeah, I've had good interaction with kylin team, they are very committed
<smartboyhw> phillw: Of course, they have the Chinese government at their backs:P
<smartboyhw> phillw: And I still haven't revenge for the "blame with a smile" Kubuntu PPC part:P
<smartboyhw> balloons: The Kylin guys are willing to help!
<balloons> excellent .. did you ask maclin?
<smartboyhw> balloons: I asked JackYu and ypwong, IIRC
<balloons> kk
<ypwong> i got to download the image first
<balloons> ypwong, thanks for your help.. Running through it once with a native speaker would be helpful for us ;-) We hope the translations are correct too.. let us know if not
<smartboyhw> balloons: How about Japanese and Korean!?
<smartboyhw> balloons: BTW is the quality section of the  community website done balloons?
<balloons> smartboyhw, know any Japanese? It would be nice to get native speakers of all of the, but the big deal behind the testcase is to test the pinyin support and input support for non-western languages
<balloons> smartboyhw, ahh yes.. we all worked on it awhile ago.. need to make sure it's ready to go in
<smartboyhw> balloons: Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityWebsite and I'm on top of you:P
<ypwong> balloons, probably can't test tonight though as download takes time and it's quite late here
<balloons> ypwong, of course! no worries. Sometime tomorrow works great!
<ypwong> I can read some japanese but never learnt to type
<balloons> smartboyhw, http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-quality
<smartboyhw> balloons: Read. It's OK
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, meet the recovered balloons!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, what do you mean?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, ↑↑↑
<balloons> SergioMeneses, lol.. i've been sick
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: You clearly didn't read backlogs of #ubuntu-community-team
<smartboyhw> balloons: Hmm weird noskcaj10.wordpress.com (Noskcaj's blog) claims he is the head of testing of Xubuntu, while both the wiki and LP indicates he isn't :O
<phillw> balloons: I know a japanese reader / writer. He's the head of lubuntu-artwork. What would you like him to review?
<SergioMeneses> no, I dont =/
<SergioMeneses> but I'm glad for balloons :)
<smartboyhw> phillw: Rafael Laguna right?
<smartboyhw> Hmm I almodt thought his name was Chinese
<smartboyhw> Strange name in Japanese....
<phillw> smartboyhw: All I know is that he was 'bored' and learned Japanese.
<smartboyhw> phillw: :O …
<balloons> phillw, having him look at the testcase is never a bad idea.. i think the Japanese part of the testcase is the only one fully translated :-)
<phillw> these art people are... well. art people and their brains are connected a bit different to us testers and coders :D
<smartboyhw> phillw: LOL :D
<balloons> lol
<balloons> we need them
<phillw> oh, indeed. He's a fantastic guy and can convert the lubuntu art work to different layouts in minutes.
<smartboyhw> balloons, phillw: Our computer teacher is going to teach Python! :) Finally I can REALLY hack on Testdrive:P
<balloons> smartboyhw, exciting!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, awesome :D
<phillw> smartboyhw: there are some excellent on-line tutorials for python, I'll try and dig them up for you.
<balloons> weird.. seems like gnumeric has more bugs :-9
<balloons> phillw, btw, how did the presentation go/
<smartboyhw> .....
<balloons> we got the weekend and dates right finally eh?
<SergioMeneses> I hate Karma!!!
<smartboyhw> phillw: Noskcaj is making Lubuntu a default tab in testdrive-gtk
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Why?
<phillw> balloons: It went well. pleasant presentation and interested people asking good questions. We have a small set of new testers :D
<smartboyhw> balloons: ^ and I added UbuntuKylin into testdrive! Both of us are waiting for merging though
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1171584
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1171584 not found
<smartboyhw> lol
<balloons> bah, private bug
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, it always low
 * smartboyhw laughs at balloons
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, take a look bug 1094804
<ubot5> bug 1094804 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "iso's from outside testdrive always open in QEMU" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094804
<smartboyhw> uh huh
<balloons> so there's a couple kubuntu interesting bugs dealing with it not confirming entered data properly
<SergioMeneses> balloons, do you have the link?
<balloons> private ;-(
<smartboyhw> balloons: Why is that bug private?
<balloons> it seems that kubuntu doesn't confirm password matching for encryption
<balloons> well.. so the bug claims :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons: Da fuq?
<balloons> no idea why it's private
 * smartboyhw goes and find Riddell
<balloons> lol.. it's worth confirming first
<balloons> I'm syncing the kubuntu iso
<SergioMeneses> balloons, =/
<ypwong> balloons, looks like the test case needs some minor updates, e.g. there's no "(I)" in  "安装 FAMILY (I)" for simp. chinese, and "우분투 설치" now showing ""Ubuntu 설치" for korean.
<smartboyhw> Whoa!
<balloons> ypwong, ok..  a merge proposal to update the test would be amazing if you can do it. If not, just a list of what needs changed will also work, and i can get it done
<ypwong> balloons, yup, let me see if there are any serious issues
<phillw> balloons: in my humble opinion, as the speakers of this language are in different time zones, maybe set up a 'chat' on an email?
<balloons> ypwong, the merge proposal would go here if you want to go that route.. https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/
<balloons> Otherwise, let me know.. and thank you!
<ypwong> balloons, thanks, I will try that tomorrow
<Letozaf> balloons, Hi
<balloons> Letozaf, hello..
<Letozaf> balloons, got a question, can I ask you :)
<balloons> Letozaf, sure thing
<Letozaf> balloons, I have a bug that always occurred while testing ARM images, but now the problem has gone, not there anymore, I  do not know what to mark the bug, I mean its not invalid (at least I do not think so) and it is also not "fixed released"  ... what should I mark it?
<Letozaf> balloons, nothing seems to fit
<balloons> which bug? is it/was it the graphics issue?
<balloons> isn't it fixed released?
<Letozaf> no its bug 1099122
<ubot5> bug 1099122 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "unable to enter timezone city in input field during install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1099122
<Letozaf> balloons, it always used to happen and now it been fixed, maybe this is a dupe of some other bug, but I do not want to leave it open
<balloons> Letozaf, weird
<balloons> I would possibly mark it invalid or fix released depending..
<balloons> might want to ask on #ubuntu-bugs
<balloons> normally I would go fix-released.. but if you don't think anything changed/was fixed, then ..
<Letozaf> balloons, I'm not sure, I mean maybe fixing something else fixed this, but I don't know :p
<Letozaf> balloons, so maybe I should ask #ubuntu-bugs
<Letozaf> balloons, it use to happen, so it's not invalid....
<balloons> yes, ask the bug experts :-)
<Letozaf> balloons, ok thanks
<balloons> Letozaf, so how are you? How have you been?
<Letozaf> balloons, well had a bad couple of weeks, some private problems to sort out, hope I have finished with them now :)
<Letozaf> balloons, what about you ?
<balloons> getting over being sick :-)
<Letozaf> balloons, oh so we've been both knocked out :D
<Letozaf> balloons, hope you're feeling better now
<balloons> :-) indeed
<balloons> I'm getting better.. I still feel pretty meh
<Letozaf> balloons, oh sorry about that, but slowly you will feel better I'm sure, we are going towards spring now and spring alway brings joy
<Letozaf> balloons, and makes you feel like going out and feel well
<plars> xnox: installing with ecryptfs home now gives you an encrypted swap partition, is that right? I didn't remember that being the case in the past
<Letozaf> balloons, well actually you have better weather than in Italy, so maybe it's been good weather for long now
<plars> xnox: I'm testing reinstall when you already have an account with ecryptfs (to preserve your user, home), and it complained that I didn't have swap when I tried to go to the next step.
<plars> I don't recall ever giving it a password for swap encrypted partition though
<balloons> plars, ohh interesting, let me try
<balloons> I *think* I have an old ecryptfs install
<plars> balloons: it *does* let me continue without it, but I suspect I'll be left with no valid swapspace after I reboot
<plars> continuing through it now
<plars> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1172002 is the bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1172002 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install doesn't mount encrypted swap for reinstall" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> plars, well.. I tried and it doesn't even see my instal..
<balloons> so...
<plars> balloons: were you using encrypted partitions? or ecryptfs home?
<balloons> encrypted partition
<plars> balloons: ah, that's different
<balloons> yes
<balloons> I didn't have just an encrypted home
<plars> balloons: Unless they improved things, I believe that was unsupported for reinstall
<balloons> so I thought I'd try it anyway and see :-)
<balloons> indeed.. my guess is it will work if I boot up to live session, unlock it, then run the installer
<plars> balloons: I'm fairly certain that reinstalling with encrypted home used to work though, in fact didn't you have some stuff about testing it before?
<balloons> ok, on the encrypted tests, let's see
<plars> balloons: right, so reinstalling with ecryptfs still works ok, I can still get at my files (that's always good to not have to recover :)
<plars> but I have no swap
<balloons> so first, I'll check on your encrypted swap partition
<balloons> doing ecryptfs install now.. by default the entire disk install makes a swap partiton
<plars> balloons: yes
<balloons> plars, sorry.. so ecryptfs.. it installed a cryptswapfs.. it didn't pick it up for re-install
<balloons> I agree though, it seems weird, like we're missing the encrypt home functionality
<balloons> I had thought it would be in 'other' features, but it's not
<balloons> we might need to add a second testcase for this bit of encryption
<balloons> plars, though basically ubiquity can't unlock any partition during installation. So since the swap partition (like my encrypted partition) can't be read.. I'm guessing again if you unlock it first, it might pick it up and use it
<phillw> balloons: plars <rant> you are both nit-picking now? If you encrypt any part of your system, you are going to have grief. If you go down that route then you would be expected to understand how to handle it. We write test cases, not instruction manuals /<end rant>
<Noskcaj> balloons, where have you been hiding for the last few days?
<phillw> Noskcaj: he's got 'flu
<Noskcaj> ok, i thought he'd just ran away at release time
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<balloons> Noskcaj, lol
<balloons> yes, I've been under the weather as they say
<balloons> Noskcaj, can you do me a favor?
<Noskcaj> yeah, what?
<balloons> if you start up the kubuntu installer and enter a password for encryption, does it verify it?
<balloons> in other words, type two different passwords.. see if it lets you continue or not
<Noskcaj> ok, i will when it's finished rebuilding and my xubuntu install is over
<balloons> Noskcaj, ty ;-)
<balloons> SergioMeneses, howdy
<plars> phillw: I don't think this is nitpicking really, iirc this used to work from quantal, but I'd have to go back and check. If so, it's a regression. I think it's a pretty reasonable thing for a person to have installed a previous release with ecrypted home, and want to upgrade while preserving their home. We've said it works in the past
<plars> but if it turns out that quantal did not do encrypted swap when selecting encrypted home, then it could possibly be release noted for anyone doing raring->raring reinstall, and fixed for S
<Noskcaj> balloons, Have you seen the email for a testdrive hackfest/devel hangout?
<balloons> indeed.. encrypted home is an option in the gui installer.. as such, it should work well
<balloons> Noskcaj, I did.. did you guys get a time picked out?
<Noskcaj> balloons, no. dustin's proposed time has 2am for me, so nothing yet
<Noskcaj> and i've not heard from andreas or him since
<phillw> plars: "me is hands up" on this, I just do not know them, and have had the answer "oh, we dropped that ages ago".
<balloons> Noskcaj, SergioMeneses, phillw I'm wondering if we want to plan something after this week instead of right after release
 * SergioMeneses is back
<SergioMeneses> balloons, something like what?
<Noskcaj> balloons, sounds good. i have my membership application on the 2nd but other than that only school and sport stops me
<balloons> O
<balloons> Sorry, I'm speaking about the release hangout idea
<balloons> since I've been sick, and it never got annouced (just the idea), I'm wondering about postponing it a bit
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sounds good but I dont know if I could be part of it
<Noskcaj> balloons, sounds good then.
<balloons> SergioMeneses, the idea would be to make sure everyone can be a part of it obviously :-0
<balloons> I think that might be easier if we don't do it this week
<SergioMeneses> balloons, it is a great idea!
<balloons> Carla for instance couldn't make it along with some others.. anyways, so Noskcaj, yea, don't worry about coordinating with the release hangout
<Noskcaj> balloons, i've got holidays till wednesday, after then i'm busy every day except sunday
<balloons> do your own thing :)
<balloons> I'm going to be traveling as well for a few weeks, so, I'm talking sometime in may
<balloons> heh, probably after uds
 * SergioMeneses birthday is in May
<phillw> life would be easier without re-spins this late... But, meh, if they have to happen, they happen....
<balloons> SergioMeneses, happy early birthday
<balloons> I'm in June
<balloons> celebrate summer! it's already here for me
<SergioMeneses> balloons, thanks! btw I'm updating totem testcase
<balloons> ohh.. brillant!
<balloons> it was stripped to nothingness this cycle :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-manual-tests/totem-testcase/revision/89?start_revid=89
<balloons> because things changed
<SergioMeneses> balloons, it was too short
<balloons> yea.. literally like the entire test was deleted
<balloons> it was all using the youtube plugin at the time
<balloons> then the plugin was dropped
<SergioMeneses> balloons, merged! take a look when you have time enough
<balloons> SergioMeneses, looking now
<SergioMeneses> balloons, great!, I'm writing some emails =/
<balloons> your testcase is merged and live on the tracker :-)
<balloons> all while my install was running
<balloons> not bad
<phillw> balloons: whilst not really important to you, we may have ppc iso's at cd size :D
<SergioMeneses> balloons, nice!
<Noskcaj> balloons, just got into kubuntu,  it's let me run two different encryption passwords
<balloons> Noskcaj, ah-ha!
<balloons> that's a real issue
<balloons> can you file a nice bug via ubuntu-bug and then link me
<Noskcaj> oh yeah, do you know if it happens in normal ubiquity
<balloons> we need xnox et la to have a look
<Noskcaj> will do, how do i access the terminal in the installer?
<balloons> Noskcaj, it shouldn't.. lol.. i was just doing those installs.. bah
<balloons> I didn't try
<Noskcaj> when i get around to testing lubuntu i'll check
<balloons> kk
<balloons> umm.. you can file it afterwards
<balloons> he may want to run a debug ubiquity session, but I doubt it
<balloons> he'll probably be able to re-crate
<Noskcaj> i'm restarting the install so i can report the bug
<balloons> ty Noskcaj
<balloons> make sure it doesn't go private ;-)
<phillw> balloons: is this an upgade issue? e.g 12.10 --> 13.04?
<balloons> phillw, ?
<balloons> me
<phillw> balloons: I don't think this is nitpicking really, iirc this used to work from quantal, but I'd have to go back and check. If so, it's a regression. I think it's a pretty reasonable thing for a person to have installed a previous release with ecrypted home, and want to upgrade while preserving their home. We've said it works in the past
<phillw> I thought you were chsing it.
<Noskcaj> balloons, bug 1172059. please improve
<ubot5> bug 1172059 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity encryption doesn't check password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172059
<phillw> balloons: I can install older machines with encyrytion and try a series upgrade.
<phillw> But for now.... bed time!
<SergioMeneses> ot: balloons phillw take a look https://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2013/04/23/ubucon-latinamerica-2013-will-be-in-uruguay/
<SergioMeneses> next year will be in Colombia, you have to come
<Noskcaj> why is 13.04 so buggy?
<SergioMeneses> Noskcaj, I dont think so I'm using 13.04
<Noskcaj> SergioMeneses, i'm averaging 4 bugs per installer run.
<SergioMeneses> I updated
<Noskcaj> balloons, just checked, the bug is kubuntu only
<phillw> SergioMeneses i JUST WATHCE
<phillw> SergioMeneses I just watched Marks' intoduction to the last one. I'm sure you will have a great time
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I hope so
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<phillw> Noskcaj: when you go looking for bugs, you will find them. If not for testers, a new release will be full of them. And that, my friend, is why we have  a testing team and 'nag' people to help.
<plars> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1445/info seems a bit incomplete, is it intinded to test something that the other two iscsi tests don't?
<SergioMeneses> plars, that is the first test with images that I saw
<plars> SergioMeneses: I'm not sure I can decipher what it's telling me to do
<plars> it seems incomplete
<SergioMeneses> plars, report it like a bug
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, balloons: That Kubuntu encrpytion bug will be a SRU I thinj
<smartboyhw> Hmm, rather not.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Since when you dare to call yourself "head of testing in Xubuntu"?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, since i was put on trial for the possition in february
<Noskcaj> elfy and i will share the position for S cycle
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj… OK.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, do you have the kubuntu i686 image? if so could you confirm the bug affects it?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-24
<balloons> plars, on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1445/info that was one that we were supposed to get clarified I think
<balloons> apparently it never happened
<plars> balloons: maybe it should just come out?
<balloons> plars, yea, let me kill it
<balloons> plars, should be gone now :-)
<plars> balloons: thanks
<balloons> if there's any more that are really marginal on server, I'm ok with gutting them
<balloons> especially "run-once"
<phillw> balloons: and there was me thinking out setting up an iSCSI instance on my server :(
<phillw> :D :D :D
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> you can.. help us get a proper testcase :-)
<phillw> I'll look into what needs doing for it. i only learned how to connect to an iSCSI system, not create one :D
<phillw> balloons: but, lubuntu looks good to go, ppc testing is needed on the new 'CD' sized images and for the ac100 (arm) device. I'll be able to dive in and help out on any teams who need testing done once I crawl out of my crypt :)
<phillw> balloons: by the way, with unetbootin and startup disk creator both having problems, have you any ideas other then using dd to use a usb device?
<balloons> phillw, yes
<phillw> please do share, as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/915626 is a show stopper to include in our notes.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 915626 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Quantal) "usb-creator-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in _dbus_watch_invalidate" [High,Triaged]
<Noskcaj> Kylin needs some testing, is it releasing for 13.04?
<phillw> Noskcaj: I cannot read chinese!
<Noskcaj> phillw, true. i was saying that more generally
<Noskcaj> edubuntu and kubuntu seem to be where testing is needed.
<phillw> Noskcaj: the guys from kylin are pretty dedicated.
<Noskcaj> everything else just needs bugfixes
<phillw> it has been a pleasure to get to know them, as it has for the ubuntu-gnome team
<phillw> Noskcaj: well, as I sign off, go do some kubuntu and edubuntu testing :D
<phillw> g'nite
<Noskcaj> good night
<balloons> phillw, sorry phone call interruption :-)
<balloons> phillw, there are other tools
<balloons> i'm a little hazy atm.. really tired
<balloons> however, https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/
<balloons> you can run on ubuntu as well..
<balloons> do you need a howto?
<balloons> basically download and run
<balloons> wget https://fedorahosted.org/releases/l/i/liveusb-creator/liveusb-creator-3.11.7.tar.bz2
<balloons> sudo apt-get install python-parted isomd5sum python-pyisomd5sum python-urlgrabber extlinux python-qt4 python-qt4-dbus tar
<balloons> extract tarball and run
<balloons> liveusb-creator
<balloons> phillw, ^^
<balloons> in addition there is http://sourceforge.net/projects/multibootusb/ and https://launchpad.net/live-usb-install (both of which I've never used)
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<Noskcaj> dholbach, morning. all that still needs doing for raring is testing and bug 1172059
<ubot5> bug 1172059 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "kubuntu ubiquity encryption doesn't check password" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172059
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> I'm not sure I can help with that
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: ping.
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, pong
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: I saw some logs of yesterday's #xubuntu-devel
<Noskcaj> ok
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Don't be said of you not appointed as release manager.
<smartboyhw> s/said/ sad
<Noskcaj> it was more something that phill said i should ask for.
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: The problem is that he told you to "ask"
<smartboyhw> Which is sort of impolite:P
<Noskcaj> yeah
<balloons> noskcaj, thanks for getting that bug reported
<smartboyhw> Hey balloons:)
<smartboyhw> Respin again testers, there is a fix of ubiquity (Kubuntu one) that needs to respin the world.
<xnox> smartboyhw: no.
<xnox> smartboyhw: don't spread miss information.
<smartboyhw> xnox: Tell me one sec earlier:P
<smartboyhw> Sorry folks
<balloons> :-p
<xnox> smartboyhw: please read scrollbacks. there are no respins until packages are accepted & published. Which has not happened with ubiquity yet.
<smartboyhw> xnox: Sorru
<xnox> smartboyhw: thus even kubuntu respin is _likely_ but not confirmed.
<smartboyhw> balloons: how are ya?
<balloons> xnox, thanks for fixing btw :-)
<balloons> smartboyhw, just fine, yourself?
<smartboyhw> balloons: We are soon going to have Open Week again.
<smartboyhw> Get a person to do a session! (you maybe)
<balloons> xnox, so you think ubiquity should be able to read encrypted partitions (swap or otherwise) during an install?
<xnox> balloons: huh. =) that's not the bugs fixed for kubuntu-ubiquity respin.
<balloons> lol, no it's not.. It's this one plars and I discussed yesterday: http://launchpad.net/bugs/1172002
<xnox> balloons: there are more details, I've explained it twice already =) once in #-installer and once in #-release.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1172002 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install doesn't mount encrypted swap for reinstall" [High,Confirmed]
<balloons> k, I'll read there
<xnox> balloons: bug 1172002 relates to a higher priority bug 1066480 which depends on bug 291494
<ubot5> bug 1066480 in ubiquity (Ubuntu S-series) "Installer doesn't show encrypted partitions" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066480
<ubot5> bug 291494 in partman-crypto (Ubuntu) "Partitions selected for encryption cannot be erased anymore" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291494
<xnox> thus all should be implement for it to be useful.
<xnox> there is no harm apart from not having any swap......
<balloons> I just wanted to confirm that it is possible.. I assumed it was not.. because at the moment ubiquity just lists the partitions as unknown and moves on
<balloons> so for instance, I can't upgrade from ubiquity if I use an encrypted partition
<balloons> I didn't think it was a bug :-)
<xnox> balloons: it should allow you to upgrade, there will be extra popup "no swap" which one will have to dismiss.
<xnox> ugly but not critical, as in it should succeed and not loose data.
<balloons> xnox, this bug describes what happens: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1066480. If simply says, you have no OS, what do you want to do.. Yes, if you just use ecryptfs for an encrypted home it works as Paul described.. You get everything as normal, it just doesn't see or use the swap partition
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1066480 in ubiquity (Ubuntu S-series) "Installer doesn't show encrypted partitions" [Critical,Triaged]
<balloons> anyways, thanks.. I didn't think it was a "bug"
<smartboyhw> balloons: Open Week?
<balloons> smartboyhw, open week eh.. you want to present?
<xnox> balloons: yes, I know. there are tree bugs =) plar's new but has ugly workarounds. the 1066480 was release noted and can be worked around via live system login and mount. Fixing them properly requires fixing 291494 (note how small the number is)
<smartboyhw> balloons: I would love to but no it's too close to exams
<xnox> in general, I was not going to support any resize/reuse/replace/dual-boot setups with LVM&CRYPT in ubiquity. My concept was to only support fresh new wipe-all install with those.
<balloons> yes.. I assumed mounting them via the live session then invoking the installer will always work :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons: I suggest you do it yourself this time.
<balloons> I don't remember if we had an open week session last time or not
<smartboyhw> phillw might be busy with Lubuntu. Noskcaj nay represent
<smartboyhw> Xuhuntu
<smartboyhw> balloons: Last time it was me:P
<smartboyhw> You are on leave I think that time
<balloons> ahh
<smartboyhw> balloons: You + SergioMeneses will be a good pair. Or adding Letozaf
<balloons> all good options
<smartboyhw> balloons: Try finding them and see what they wanna do.
<smartboyhw> This year the schedule was much packed with only two days.
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: ^ what's the reason?
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: beacause I won't be able to host the third day on-air
<JoseeAntonioR> if we have enough instructors I can make it 3-day, but until now it's set at 2 days
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR: OK.
<smartboyhw> balloons: And I forgotten chilicuil for the list:P
<smartboyhw> Hey SergioMeneses, care to do an Open Week QA session with balloons?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, when is the openweek?
<SergioMeneses> btw, hi everybody
<balloons> howdy
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: 22-23 May I think
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<SergioMeneses> balloons, what time do you have proposed?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, this is all smartboyhw :-) I don't even know the dates
<balloons> lol
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Yep.
<smartboyhw> lol
<balloons> I take things one day at a time during release wekk
<smartboyhw> lol
<SergioMeneses> balloons, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> I dont know what I'm going to talk about but count with me
<plars> balloons: are we sure that http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1498/info is valid for server?
<balloons> plars, ahh the ubiquity upgrade
<balloons> for server hmm.. I can't say I've ever tried to upgrade server that way ;-) It's a desktop install disc!
<balloons> it's certainly not intended
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, do any of you would like to do an ubuntu quality team session for openweek? :)
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe balloons?
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, lol.. smartboyhw has been going on about it
<plars> balloons: ok, just confirmed on u-installer, that test should not be there
<balloons> I have no comment till raring is out ;-) That's my official statement
<balloons> lol
<balloons> plars, is it in server somewhere?
<plars> balloons: yes, server upgrade test (image) for i386 and amd64
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> gotcha, yea, no no
 * balloons was confused why you asked abou tit
<balloons> LOL -- i looked at the linked testsuites for ubuntu server upgrade
<balloons> "Desktop Upgrade" testsuite
 * balloons facepalms
<plars> yeah, that too... I thought it might almost be valid though, just written with a desktop slant vs. d-i specifics, but no
<balloons> plars, I'll swap in a server testsuite.. just ignore that for now
<plars> balloons: well, there's not an equivalent for server on image upgrade
<balloons> basically the server upgrade is just one test
<balloons> using do-release-upgrade
<balloons> nothing from an image
<plars> right
<ypwong> balloons, I have proposed a merge request to fix the CJK test case
<balloons> ypwong, awesome thank you, I'll have a look
<ypwong> balloons, yw :)
<balloons> ypwong, did you manage to correct all the languages?
<ypwong> balloons, for those already existed in the last version, i updated for all CJK
<balloons> I see.. thank you very much for that!
<balloons> that's really helpful
<ypwong> balloons, np, better to fix it once and for all :)
<ypwong> but will take more time to add new strings so I didn't do that
<balloons> sure :-) Getting what we have correct is the priority
<balloons> so happy to have you and the kylin team
<Letozaf_> Hi guys, Yesterday I upgraded my PC from 12.10 to Raring for testing, this is what I get after reboot, the username, password an PC-name fields have a white background: https://plus.google.com/photos/110772571847074999454/albums/5870460612127404401?authkey=CP6RrKP__8rILw
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I changed the bug status to FixReleased - bug 1157436 because I saw you merged it
<ubot5> bug 1157436 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Totem testcase needs expanded" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157436
<balloons> excellent. I try and do that usually, but I miss it sometimes :-)
<SergioMeneses> Letozaf_, that is rare... I updated my system without errors
<balloons> So, anyone who is curious and/or able/willing, etc.. The server team needs some results from us :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, what kind of results?
 * SergioMeneses read the email
<balloons> SergioMeneses, test results of course ;-) Download the iso and try installing it.. the server isos have some interesting installations
<balloons> there are over 20 testcases in here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/269/builds/42960/testcases
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I was checking that :)
<chotawatchee> balloons, when is the designated time cut off for raring testing?
<balloons> when the images are marked as ready :-)
<balloons> until then, we test :-) In general it'll be sometime tomorrow
<balloons> you'll see the images struckout on the tracker
<SergioMeneses> balloons, but ubuntu-server testing will be until tomorrow?
<balloons> yes, it will be the same
<SergioMeneses> mmm....
<chotawatchee> balloons, the gnome icons weren't displaying properly in xubuntu, but ubuntu studio there was quite few icons not displaying properly do i need to file bug for each icon set?
<balloons> chotawatchee, if you believe it's the same package, you could file one bug and mark both as being affected
<balloons> do you know how to do that?
<chotawatchee> balloons, this would all be xfce4 settings manager
<balloons> gotcha, then yes I would file one bug, mark as affects both
<balloons> we can help mark sure it's marked properly if needed :-)
<chotawatchee> balloons,  ok how do i mark it properly?
<balloons> see the + affects button?
<balloons> add the xubuntu and ubuntu studio project there
<balloons> err.. it's also affects distribution :-)
<balloons> sorry
<SergioMeneses> ok guys I have to go out!
<SergioMeneses> see you later
<balloons> SergioMeneses, see you!
<jbicha> hi, has anyone here tested "Install Alongside" with an existing Ubuntu install?
<balloons> jbicha, yes.. like install raring alongside precise?
<jbicha> I'm thinking about bug 1164592 and wondering whether we should disable the button if it doesn't work and there isn't time for it to be fixed
<ubot5> bug 1164592 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity freezes in Install Alongside screen" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164592
<jbicha> balloons: yes, my testing was with installing Ubuntu GNOME 13.04 alongside Ubuntu GNOME 13.04
<jbicha> it seems odd for a bug to only affect our flavor but I haven't tested the others
<balloons> jbicha, well let's see what happens to my raring install
<balloons> since that was your issue
<jbicha> thanks
<balloons> so you don't get past the resize screen?
<balloons> or?
<camelinahat> balloons, On the resize screen it locks up. (can't move the slider, can't change the drop down for the drive, etc).
<balloons> gotcha.. yea, worked fine for me
<balloons> I'm past that point atm
<balloons> so.. a few things.. is this on bare metal or vm?
<camelinahat> vm
<jbicha> here it was on bare metal
<jbicha> ok well if it works for Ubuntu then I guess we can't just disable the button
<balloons> yes.. I see someone from lubuntu confirmed lubuntu was fine too
<balloons> so, let's try in a vm with ubuntu gnome
<balloons> you have the iso handy?
<balloons> if so, then it's a hw issue..
<jbicha> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/
<balloons> I meant do you have it downloaded? hehe.. I don't have that one synced
<camelinahat> I had the issue myself in a vm
<balloons> I agree it's odd that only ubuntu gnome would have the issue, but not impossible by any means
<balloons> does your hw allow you to install alongside if you use the ubuntu image?
<camelinahat> balloons, I was going to try that next.
<balloons> gotcha
<camelinahat> balloons, yeah the Ubuntu one works fantastic on the vm.
<balloons> camelinahat, jbicha so have we done enough to confirm this is only a ubuntu gnome issue?
<balloons> jbicha, on your hw does a ubuntu image work?
<camelinahat> I've got to run for tonight. Thanks balloons. Good luck jbicha on tracking down the issue :S
<phillw> balloons: are any teams desperately in need of testing amd64 or i386. I can zsync up an iso, but it does take a couple of hours.
<balloons> see the ubuntu gnome bug aboe
<balloons> otherwise, ubuntu server
<phillw> yeah, I don't have an iso on my local machine for ubuntu-gnome, so it will be pretty much a full download.
<phillw> I've asked for a ppc server tester, he's going to get some sleep and will be up early to have a look at it.
<jbicha> phillw: I think we'll be fine for UG, I was just curious if other flavors had the bug too but it doesn't sound like they do
<phillw> jbicha: I've not seen it any lubuntu tests. I can certainly d/l ubuntu-gnome over night and have a play tomorrow morning (UTC)
<phillw> I do the amd64 alternate suite tests for lubuntu, and have many times done a side by side install.
<balloons> yes erik reported lubuntu was fine also
<phillw> it'll take approx 2 hours for me to download the ubuntu-gnome amd64. I'll either flog it to death tonight, or do it in the morning (UTC)
<phillw> it is the install side by side of ubuntu-gnome 13.04 that shows this problem?
<balloons> phillw, yea
<phillw> balloons: okies, 100 minutes to go!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, nice: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1303-quality-growth
<balloons> SergioMeneses, eh?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, almost done
<balloons> ahh :-)
<Noskcaj> Is there anything still needing testing other than kylin?
<balloons> hey Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hello
<balloons> ubuntu server could use love
<Noskcaj> i wouldn't have time to download it. when do we release?
<balloons> tomorrow sometime is the release
<balloons> ppc server would be awesome.. I don't remember if you have ppc hw or not
<Noskcaj> ok, so i will have time, server seems ready except for PPC
<Noskcaj> i do, i'll try and get an iso while i'm at ANZAC day stuff
<balloons> :-) ty Noskcaj !
<Noskcaj> phillw, can you help make sure everyone tests ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop on PPC?
<phillw> Noskcaj: the ppc tester who looks after ppc-server has gone to bed. As for ubuntu-ppc, we have not been highly testing that concentrated recently on kubuntu-ppc.
<Noskcaj> understandable
<Noskcaj> next cycle we need to make sure everyone has a PPC machine.
<phillw> lol, yeah that would be ideal.
<balloons> Noskcaj, ppc machines for everyone
<balloons> lol
<balloons> I love it
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) I have some bugs on ARM maybe you should know about
<Noskcaj> balloons, seriously though, you can get them for something like $30 on ebay, a computer recylcer etc.
<balloons> I havem
<balloons> I don't have room for more machines :-) My desk is already beyond full
<balloons> hah!
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh sure, what did we find?
<Letozaf_> balloons, bug 1172480, bug 940334, bug 1172490
<ubot5> bug 1172480 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity: missing dropdown list when changing timezone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172480
<ubot5> bug 940334 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity says I'm not connected to the internet, but I am" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940334
<ubot5> bug 1172490 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity: time and date are wrong after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172490
<Letozaf_> balloons, on this testcase: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/269/builds/43004/testcases/1300/results/
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe the ARM guys should know about them
<balloons> hmm.. let's see what they know about
<Noskcaj> balloons, you have room for this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-Mac-Mini-Desktop-M9971LL-B-January-2005-AS-IS-1-4-ghz-Power-Pc-g4-/190828268848?pt=Apple_Desktops&hash=item2c6e404d30
<balloons> Noskcaj, ahh a mac mini
<Noskcaj> please buy, in the next week or so i'll give everyone a link to a mac in there area.
<balloons> Letozaf_, did you run the checks stephane listed in the bug?
<balloons> Noskcaj, :-) what ppc stuff do you have?
<Noskcaj> balloons, an ibook g4. i'm getting a different one tomorrow
<Letozaf_> balloons, nope, but I will do it
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok.. I'll keep looking at the rest of the bugs :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, just finished reporting all the bugs I bumped into
<balloons> we'll present our consolidated findings
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will go to bed now and do the tests tomorrow morning, is it too late ?
<balloons> I remember the black bar bug!
<Letozaf_> balloons, yep still there
<balloons> Letozaf_, it's likely release notes at this point, so no ;-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, late for you! have a pleasant night.
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so tomorrow I will carry out stephane's checks and write the results in the bug report
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok night :D
<balloons> buonanotte!
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonanotte :D
<balloons> Noskcaj, I remember the ibooks.. I've never like apple hw though (I must be one of the few it seems!)
<balloons> what's your new one going to be?
<Noskcaj> balloons, i hate apple, but this is a good way to get people using ubuntu. whatever CBNE has.
<balloons> were the g4's colored?
<Noskcaj> some
<balloons> that was kind of interesting
<phillw> wooh! lubuntu will be releasing the entire suite! Just been chatting with my boss! He's doing the last couple of test cases now.
<Noskcaj> phillw, YAY
<Noskcaj> apparently the server ppc image is oversized, i cannot test it then
<phillw> Noskcaj: one of PPC guys has gone for sleep, he will be back up and running tomorrow AM (UTC). As you can see, I've asked the L-QA PPC testers to try server and kubuntu.
<Noskcaj> yep, i was going to run some, but my mac is ultra low ram and CD only
<phillw> you can always play with the lubuntu ones :)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, Noskcaj smartboyhw phillw bug 1172422
<ubot5> bug 1172422 in ubuntu-website-content "Ubuntu Community lacks its historically prominent placement on Ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172422
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: It's incomplete dudr
<smartboyhw> dude
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I know but take a look
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: I did, but I thought this bug will be fixed after the new community website is done.
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, sure!
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, ping
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> pm
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-25
<balloons> svwilliams, !
<svwilliams> balloons, !!!!!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, aer you still here?
<SergioMeneses> *are
<balloons> SergioMeneses, I'm hanging on :-)
<balloons> I'm messing about with images
<balloons> doing testing
<balloons> you know
<balloons> release stuff
<balloons> haha
<balloons> and trying to stay sane
<svwilliams> wouldn't you have to be sane to be capable of staying sane ...
<SergioMeneses> balloons, :O I'm attending another meeting =/
<SergioMeneses> lol -> <balloons> and trying to stay sane
<balloons> lololol
<balloons> i'm long gone now I think
<balloons> what meeting are you in?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, about my LoCo team
<balloons> ahh gothca
<balloons> you all meet late!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, totally agree =/
<pitti> Good morning
<SergioMeneses> pitti, night here! :D how are you?
<pitti> SergioMeneses: quite tired, but okay, thanks! how about you?
<SergioMeneses> pitti, tired but waiting for the release
<balloons> zomg pitti is awake already
<balloons> :-(
<balloons> it's 0630 in germany
<pitti> yeah, I couldn't sleep any more
<Noskcaj> balloons, i'm awake by 6am most days, what's so impressive?
<balloons> lol.. it's not impressive.. the point is I'm still awake!
<balloons> it's in theory "yesterday" for me!
<chilicuil> I've just saw your email balloons, I'm starting to test now
<balloons> chilicuil, ty.. I'm off to bed
<balloons> let me know if you get stuck or otherwise :-)
<balloons> I really appreciate it
<chilicuil> balloons: yep, good night =)
<balloons> Noskcaj, good night to you as well.. good luck and thanks for helping
<Noskcaj> good night balloons
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<smartboyhw> Letozaf_ please do the MAAS testcases;)
<Letozaf_> smartboyhw, sure! I am syncing the ISO now :D
<Noskcaj> kylin is getting very close to no results. and xubuntu has so many minor bugs
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: I will poke Kylin guys
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: So does Ubuntu Studio, albeit Xubuntu has a critical
<Noskcaj> yeah, it's a shame we don't try and get things fully clean at beta1 etc. would help a lot
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: I thought you guys have tested the images beforehand in Betas 1 & 2
<Noskcaj> we did, but like all the flavours big fixing is only really important now
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: But you have a critical here as I see
<Noskcaj> its a wierd bug that one
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Please test the upgrades;P
<Noskcaj> i don't have that sort of time till tomorrow, and we would have released by then
<smartboyhw> Yep
<smartboyhw> phillw: On Ubuntu GNOME, I think they marked themselves ready.
<phillw> smartboyhw: as colin said, get them all out. We can pull back if needed.
<smartboyhw> phillw:Yeah;)
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: I marked Ubuntu GNOME ready
<smartboyhw> cjwatson: We know:)
<cjwatson> You apparently didn't since you said "I think they marked themselves ready"
<smartboyhw> cjwatson: "They" don't necessarily mean a specific tean
<smartboyhw> *team
<cjwatson> Whatever
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Remove that link from the topic plz:P
<smartboyhw_> phillw: Happy that it's released now?
<phillw> smartboyhw_: except I missed preparing our alternate page for raring! I've just done it!
<phillw> next up, to edit my Testing Wiki page!
<smartboyhw_> lol
<phillw> smartboyhw_: done :)
<smartboyhw_> phillw: Link?
<smartboyhw_> Hey SergioMeneses
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, morning
<phillw> smartboyhw_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<smartboyhw_> balloons: That's the simpliest topic ever
<SergioMeneses> balloons, add something about get involved
<balloons> smartboyhw_, lol..
<balloons> yes, we can go back to our big topic
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Now we got 13.04 out, any plans?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, no something huge but mores descriptive jeje
<balloons> smartboyhw_, I plan to go to disneyworld
<balloons> :-p
<smartboyhw_> balloons: I mean for the QA Team:P
<balloons> seriously though, now that it's out, yes as a team we get time to focus on our tools and processes for a bit
<balloons> since we're not required to test for a little bit
<balloons> so now is the time to hack on testdrive, mess with testcases, and explore things
<SergioMeneses> o0
<smartboyhw_> Saucy Salamender: The official S name
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, balloons phillw http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252
 * smartboyhw_ thinks the new name is ugly:P
<SergioMeneses> saucy salamander is the next code name
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, jajaja
<balloons> wha?
<balloons> lol
 * balloons falls out of chair
<smartboyhw_> LOL
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> that's balloons
 * SergioMeneses hides
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Prepping for the next saucy cycle!
<balloons> there I know smartboyhw_ likes the new topic
<smartboyhw_> balloons: :P
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> saucy cycle :D
<SergioMeneses> btw balloons what happen about server testing?
<chilicuil> yeah, can I still provide feedback in the server testcases?, yesterday I started but only could finish the first one (installation) because the lights went off =/
<smartboyhw_> SergioMeneses, chilicuil balloons can't reply because he fell off his chair due to the new S codename:P
<chilicuil> smartboyhw_: =P
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, =/ I can't work on it, we have to do more testing on servers for this cycle early
<balloons> SergioMeneses, chilicuil yes the server testcases still need work chilicuil
<balloons> and your right, I made edits right on the tracker I need to sync back.. all maade in the heat of the moment
<chilicuil> balloons: xD, haha, ok, then I'll walk through the other testcases
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: +1!
<balloons> chilicuil, yes, actually one of the blueprints for UDS will be on server
<balloons> we as a team need to take a look and get straightened out on there testcases.. and we need there help as well
<mac_> after tommorrow i will be able to help
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Dammit I know nothing about servers:(
<SergioMeneses> balloons, chilicuil smartboyhw_ http://xurl.es/l28r0
<balloons> we'll plan to do a review of what's up there, etc, etc
<balloons> smartboyhw_, it's actually not as hard or scary as you think
<balloons> that's another perception we'll have to conquer.
<balloons> should be a good session ;-)
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: xD
<balloons> speaking of sessions and blueprints, vUDS is coming soon, so suggestions welcome
<balloons> smartboyhw_, lol @ your pic
<smartboyhw_> balloons what the hell pic?
<smartboyhw_> lol
<SergioMeneses> balloons, can you share the link to the blueprint?
<balloons> so let me sync back my last minute nonsense and I saw your merge request .. we'll get it all synced up
<balloons> smartboyhw_, sorry, it was SergioMeneses's link to a pic
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> SergioMeneses, it's not created yet.. now that raring's out, time to make some blueprints!
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<smartboyhw_> I think Saucy will be the least-welcomed codename;P
<smartboyhw_> balloons: :)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, perhaps
<SergioMeneses> ok guys! see you soon, i'll be afk
<balloons> smartboyhw_, it's already my fabprote
<balloons> *favorite
<smartboyhw_> balloons: From 12.04 -> 13.10 that's the worst. Others were great but this:
<smartboyhw_> …
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, balloons phillw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes/Credits/Developers
<balloons> even cooler: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes/Credits/Testers
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, balloons I'm included in BOTH:P
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, congrats! :D
<SergioMeneses> balloons, :)
<SergioMeneses> but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes/Credits doesnt exist o0
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: The links are linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes only
<smartboyhw> Leaving for bed, see ya
<njin> balloons, hallo sorry but as usual my wife needfs me to do her stuff, i'm ready to test and started server raid 1 in VM, do you need me to test something particular?
<njin> balloons, ping ^^
<balloons> njin, hello sir!
<balloons> everything is taken care of my friend
<balloons> for once, nothing needs tested ;-)
<njin> ok, so i run freely, good luck
<balloons> raring is out and released.. you enjoy your day
<balloons> indeed!
<balloons> is it Festa della Liberazione?
<njin> doing some upgrade test then , just to see..., but seems giong all ok
<balloons> liberation day from wwii, right?
<njin> yes, festa della Liberazione
<balloons> ahh.. well enjoy it.. I don't know how to say something like enjoy it or have fun en italiano
<njin> Buon Divertimento
<njin> Thanks
<balloons> njin, bene. Buon Divertimento!
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes/Credits/BugReporters we are there!
<phillw> It's a nice touch, having the credits up for people :)
<balloons> It's one of my favorite parts of the cycle
<balloons> I'm more excitied to see the list of names I think than the rest of the release notes :-)
<TheLordOfTime> omg i made it on that list
<TheLordOfTime> i don't remember filing any bugs against Raring though...
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, well.. let's see what you filed shall we?
<camelinahat> I was excited to have my name on the beta2 testing credits. Though this one is pretty cool too.
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, probably sync requests if nothing else
<TheLordOfTime> because i remember filing a sync request for znc 1.0-2 to raring from deb experimental
<TheLordOfTime> and getting that backported to 12.10 and 12.04
<TheLordOfTime> but other than that and MAYBE a security bug here or there...
<balloons> hmm.. interesating
<balloons> you filed some security bugs indeed
<balloons> nginx
<balloons> your right, otherwise I don't see a targetted raring bug :-)
<balloons> camelinahat, :-)
<TheLordOfTime> i've *handled* a few raring bugs
<TheLordOfTime> got a few SRUs into raring as well.
<balloons> yes, your on many of them
<balloons> just not many as a reporter
<TheLordOfTime> but never *reported* a raring bug.  :P
<balloons> anyways, fun stuff to look at :-(
<balloons> :-)
<TheLordOfTime> THEREFORE THE WIKI IS WRONG.
<balloons> no no
<balloons> you did report one
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1098654
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1098654 in nginx (Ubuntu Raring) "nginx vulnerable to MITM Attack [CVE-2011-4968]" [Low,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> pfff.
<balloons> you cannot tell a lie
<balloons> it's there my friend
<balloons> lol
<TheLordOfTime> i don't consider creating an nginx bug for Ubuntu/Raring/allreleases based off a debian bug actually reporting a unique bug :p
<TheLordOfTime> especially a bug that seems to be being ignored upstream
<balloons> everything else you reported was precise
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, because I still use precise :P
<balloons> :-)
 * TheLordOfTime downloaded raring only last  week to test it.
<balloons> it's a really nice lts
<TheLordOfTime> you cannot go wrong with that statement.
<balloons> we collectively have done real well with it
<balloons> 10.04 was really nice too tbh
<TheLordOfTime> 12.04's better.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<balloons> lol. ofc ofc
<TheLordOfTime> ... crap i forgot when oneiric EOLs...
<balloons> but I'm glad it's that way.. it's nice to see lts's are indeed really smooth
<TheLordOfTime> hehe... two weeks and I can "Won't Fix" a few bugs I work with >:)
<TheLordOfTime> because oneiric and hardy... :P
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<TheLordOfTime> but yeah, was a tad surprised to find I got on that wiki
<TheLordOfTime> for a minor insignificant security bug against all releases.
<balloons> I believe bmurray put that together
<balloons> tell Mr. bugmaster you want off :-p
<TheLordOfTime> hehe
<balloons> sorry bdmurray ^^
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not surprised that bdmurray created the list.
<balloons> now I'll ping him since I misspelled his name :-)
<TheLordOfTime> lolol
<balloons> yea we get to EOL 8.04 completely, 10.04 desktop and 11.10
<balloons> that will be nice
<TheLordOfTime> well there's a few security bugs that are under my wing
<TheLordOfTime> that i can just go and say "NO!" to once 11.10 and 8.04 mEOL
<TheLordOfTime> s/mEOL/EOL/
 * TheLordOfTime will relish the opportunity to condemn the old software to /dev/rubbish
<balloons> /dev/null
<TheLordOfTime> /dev/rubbish is a symlink to /dev/null on my system :P
 * TheLordOfTime finds it more fun to send things to /dev/rubbish :P
<balloons> foreach bug in hardy: bug.status = /dev/random
<SergioMeneses> ok guys, lunchtime see you later
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello!
<Letozaf_> balloons, can I ask you something on the MAAS server terst ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry test, not terst
<balloons> Letozaf_, of course!
<balloons> njin taught me some italian today
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, what did he teach you ?
<balloons> Buon Divertimento.
<balloons> I wanted to tell him to have fun and enjoy today
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes right :D Buon Divertimento
<balloons> so a big thank you for squeezing that test in
<balloons> it was what they needed to be comfortable with the releae
<Letozaf_> balloons,  yep, but I did not finish it I have a question on this
<balloons> sure.. we need to fix up that set of testcases ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, on this test  maas/maas-010
<balloons> it's on the list :-) But maas is cool eh?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I like it a lot
<Letozaf_> balloons, had fun testing it
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think a lot of server tests must be fun to carry out
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I was not able to deploy MAAS node, after reboot of the VM I do not find the node in the server's web interface
<balloons> ohh you didn't?
<Letozaf_> balloons, not sure it's a bug or I am doing something wrong
<balloons> so what I did in order to see the nodes was to use the server install cd again
<balloons> and select the maas server
<balloons> I was using virtualbox for the nodes, and I had to make sure they could 'see' the server
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I did that
<balloons> so I used bridged adapter
<balloons> not NAT
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes so did I
<balloons> so they have real ip's
<balloons> ok, and they didn't show huh?
<Letozaf_> balloons, no the server has the same IP as my PC that gets it's IP address from a DHCP server
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I cannot understand why the node is not seen by the server
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean after the node's VM shuts down I should find a node in the server's web interface, but nothing happens
<balloons> Letozaf_, so it says 1 node?
<balloons> in the web interface?
<Letozaf_> balloons, no 0 nodes
<balloons> ahh ok.. you confused for a second
<Letozaf_> balloons, I tried many times :(
<balloons> well, so let me step through what I did
<balloons> I installed the server via the server install iso
<balloons> selected new maas server
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> got everything up and running
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine so did I
<balloons> the server had a 192.168.*.* private internal ip
<Letozaf_> balloons, yep
<balloons> next, I launched virtualbox to create nodes
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> let me see
<balloons> network is first in the boot order
<balloons> bridged adapater
<balloons> pcnet-fast III
<balloons> promiscuos mode is "allow all"
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes everything is the same here
<balloons> I heard the adapter type of intel doesn't let you pxe boot
<balloons> however, that's not the issue here :-)
<balloons> so when you boot that virtual machine then with the server iso what happens?
<balloons> does it show the maas server when you get to that point in the install?
<balloons> mine actually showed the server hostname
<Letozaf_> balloons, during install I selected my MAAS server it was listed in the choices
<balloons> Letozaf_, perfect then
<Letozaf_> balloons, then the VM shut down
<balloons> lol.. so why didn't it work :-(
<balloons> yes it shuts down
<balloons> everything sounds correct
<Letozaf_> balloons, I wish I knew :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, when I reboot
<Letozaf_> balloons, PXE does non work
<Letozaf_> balloons, and no node shows on the server's web interface
<balloons> chilicuil, any thoughts ^^ when you tried you got through the pxe boot of the nodes, yes?
<balloons> how's the master node setup?
<Letozaf_> balloons, the VM's setup ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, bridged adapter
<Letozaf_> balloons, PCNet Fast III
<Letozaf_> balloons, promiscuous mode: allow all
<Letozaf_> balloons, got a root user I login with
<Letozaf_> balloons, launched sudo maas-import-pxe-files
<Letozaf_> balloons, waited a lot for the import to finish...
<balloons> wow.. that's bizzarre
<balloons> again, that all sounds fine
<Letozaf_> balloons, :'(
<balloons> I must admit actually the master node I ended up using was from a desktop install
<balloons> as I also tested installing the packages for maas
<balloons> and getting a server that way
<Letozaf_> balloons, I installed from ISO
<balloons> i did both, but I used the one I installed from the packages to make nodes on, etc
<Letozaf_> balloons, I created two VM's one for the server and one for the nodes
<Letozaf_> balloons, I installed the server from scratch from ubuntu server ISO
<balloons> right, and then installed the node using the same iso
<balloons> that *should* work
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes that's what I did
<balloons> ok, so let's dig in just a bit more :-)
<chilicuil> I also made it with the packages on a desktop ubuntu system, with currently not that kind of issues.., Letozaf_ maas is your only pxe server?, I would set up another pxe server just to make sure your node is correctly configured
<balloons> let me launch my server again and see what it looks like
<Letozaf_> chilicuil, I do not have other PXE servers
<Letozaf_> chilicuil, only the MAAS server
<chilicuil> Letozaf_: ok.., so unnless I had missing something.., the first time you boot your node, you can see a pxe menu?, did you run through it?
<balloons> I lied, my main box adapter is intel, haha.. shouldn't matter
<Letozaf_> chilicuil, yes but it fails to boot from PXE
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<Letozaf_> chilicuil, no, I see that the VM tries to boot PXE but cannot
<chilicuil> Letozaf_: so you see the pxe menu but then the linuz and initrd.gz files fail to get uploaded to the node?
<Letozaf_> chilicuil, no I boot the VM, I get a ... wait let me do it now and tell you live
<Letozaf_> chilicuil, I get CLIENT MAC... DHCP and a / that turns
<Letozaf_> chilicuil, then a message PXE no boot... now it's gone... let me try to hava a screenshot
<chilicuil> Letozaf_: not necesary, I got it, it's a network issue
<chilicuil> the node network configuration is not matching the maas server configuration
<chilicuil> it can be tricky to configure vbox
<Letozaf_> chilicuil, I have bridged adapter
<Letozaf_> chilicuil, PCNet Fast III
<Letozaf_> chilicuil, promiscuous mode:allow all
<Letozaf_> chilicuil, and network is the firs in boot order
<Letozaf_> chilicuil, what am I missing ?
<chilicuil> Letozaf_: and the bridged adaptar is the same in both machines?, maas and server?, as I have it, the maas server has 2 bridge interfaces, wlan0 and eth0.., and the nodes is configured in bridge to the eth0 interface
<chilicuil> maas and node*?
<Letozaf_> chilicuil, my server has only one network adapter, a bridged one, PCNet Fast III,  promiscuous mode:allow all
<Letozaf_> chilicuil, eth0
<balloons> ahh I think chilicuil nailed it
<chilicuil> Letozaf_: so, you have etho in bridge mode in both machines?
<Letozaf_> chilicuil, same as the node exaclty the same :(
<Letozaf_> chilicuil, yes
<chilicuil> Letozaf_: mmm, so your eth0 interface is connected to a router?, because, in my setup to work, the eth0 interface is not connected to anywhere.., I get connected with the wireless card, and assign the wire card to the virtual machines
<chilicuil> Letozaf_: if you're using the eth0 interface in your host machine, that may be the issue
<Letozaf_> chilicuil, I am testing on a PC that has no wireless but only cable networking
<balloons> chilicuil, I agree I think that's the issue
<Letozaf_> chilicuil, both my VM's have eth0 I cannot have wireless as I have no Wirless card on my PC
<Letozaf_> chilicuil, it's not a notebook but a PC
<balloons> Letozaf_, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/maas/trunk/view/head:/docs/troubleshooting.rst
<chilicuil> Letozaf_: yep, well, I don't know if that kind of magic can be done with only 1 net card, =(
<balloons> I think if we make your vm have a second card we could make it work
<Letozaf_> balloons, you mean tha MAAS server right ?
<balloons> yea.. I'm thinking aloud
 * Letozaf_ is trying with server with two network cards 
<balloons> basically if you have a dhcp server on your network it's going to find that
<balloons> and not pxe boot
<balloons> what happens when you try and pxe boot?
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me put the screenshot somewhere so you can see
<balloons> i'm confused why your nodes aren't registering though
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's the first time I use MAAS and do not know, but sounds like a netork problem, PXE does not work
<Letozaf_> balloons, just a minute and I will give a link to screenshot
<Letozaf_> balloons, https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/110772571847074999454/albums/5870460612127404401/5870871123173381378?authkey=CP6RrKP__8rILw
<balloons> Letozaf_, wow, nothing is found?
<balloons> you have a dhcp server on your network right
<Letozaf_> balloons, no
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> ok, so yea, that's really an issue
<Letozaf_> balloons, my PC get's it's IP address from it
<balloons> right
<Letozaf_> balloons, the MAAS server with two network cards doesn't seem to want to boot
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol
<balloons> I'm stumped..
<balloons> and my brain might not be up for the challenge
<balloons> but, I will say it's a network issue
<Letozaf_> balloons, :'(
<balloons> and at the very least, you should get response from your dhcp server
<balloons> so that's step one
<balloons> the second step is to configure your maas server to be correct..
<balloons> this will require a think to get right
<balloons> perhaps we can also just ask the maas folks.. can you leave the setup as-is?
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure
<balloons> ok.. I think we can get it working :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, your sure your server has a private ip address right?
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> is maas-dhcp installeD?
<balloons> I think that might be it!
<balloons> try installing maas-dhcp.. I feel like it's not default when you install from iso
<balloons> I did install it when I went the packages route however
<Letozaf_> balloons, I do not have maas-dhcp installed
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I will install it
<balloons> install it.. magical things will happen
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<balloons> I promise
<balloons> :-p
<balloons> so how did it go Letozaf_ ?
<JoseeAntonioR> congratulations everyone for the good work last cycle :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, after installing maas-dhcp the service di not start,needs configuration
<balloons> it failed on dpkg-reconfigure?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I ran service maas-dhcp-server start
<Letozaf_> balloons, so problably I was wrong
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me try with dpkg-reconfigure
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea try that
<balloons> and if all else fails, reboot :-)
<balloons> heh
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok ran dpkg-reconfigure, now let's boot the node
 * balloons crosses fingers
<Noskcaj> although i doubt it matters, saucy netboot has no testcases
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm not sure if they carried en-masse from the previous cycle. But the 1st set of the rest of the iso's have not built yet.
<Letozaf_> balloons, it does not work, on the server the maas-dhcp-server service status is "stop/waiting" so I doubt something has changes, it's installed but not working
<Letozaf_> balloons, same after reboot
<balloons> Letozaf_, ugh
<balloons> well, ok
<balloons> I think that's all I've got for you
<Letozaf_> balloons, I could try to reinstall server and nodes on my notebook where I have a wireless card
<balloons> you can try doing it via package installation on a installed system
<balloons> that's how I had success
<balloons> but it should work how you've done it of course :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will do it just like you guys did and see what happens
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will let you know
<bdmurray> anybody have a lubuntu 12.10 image around?
<phillw> bdmurray: yeah.. phillw.net/iso holds them
<phillw> bdmurray: if you want one running, I have it on VM
<phillw> close.... http://phillw.net/isos/
<bdmurray> phillw: what is the result of the following command
<bdmurray>  /usr/bin/python3 /usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/check-new-release-gtk
<phillw> let me just fire it up
<bdmurray> oh wow, phillw.net is a bit faster than cdimage now
<phillw> yeah, it is this time of year :D
<phillw> bdmurray: the window alerting me that 13.04 is here shows :)
<bdmurray> phillw: and apt-cache policy gir1.2-webkit-3.0 ?
<phillw> bdmurray: http://pastebin.com/qiVrennk
<bdmurray> phillw: okay, thanks I've got an iso to do some further testing
<phillw> np.
<bdmurray> fwiw I think there is a problem with upgrades and installing that package should resolve it
<phillw> when I booted, software updater did pop up, but I've not tried upgrading that VM as I use it when people want help with specific release of lubuntu.
<phillw> bdmurray: would the problem be that after you've upgraded, it still tells you that there is an upgrade available?
<bdmurray> phillw: no
<phillw> hmm, okies... I hope that is not a new bug!
<bdmurray> I'd be interested to hear about it
<phillw> he did the upgrade over ssh. but, he did not do sudo apt-get update before doing the dist-upgrade.
<phillw> bdmurray: is that still recommended, or should dist-upgrade not need it?
<phillw> bdmurray: http://pastebin.com/irfv8DWc  I'm stumped!
<bdmurray> check lsb_release -a and sources.list for raring?
<phillw> bdmurray: can you spare a few minutes to chat with OP, save me relaying stuff? I'm fine if you're too busy with other stuff.
<bdmurray> sure
<phillw> he's on #lubuntu (LogicallyDashing)
<phillw> bdmurray: is that (#lubuntu) a known bug, or a "it happens now and again" that I should learn?
<bdmurray> phillw: I'm not sure if it is known I'd look for bugs about ubuntu-release-upgrader or update-motd
<phillw> okies, I'll leave a note for myself.. for later today when I have slept, (I love release days) :)
<bdmurray> phillw: bug 1172964 is what I was asking about earlier
<ubot5> bug 1172964 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "check-new-release-gtk crashed with ImportError in build_ui(): cannot import name WebKit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172964
<phillw> bdmurray: no one has poked #lubuntu about it, I assume that lubuntu uses it, so I should be automatically subscribed to it? (Julien has me set to be informed of all bugs that could affect lubuntu).
<phillw> bdmurray: nope, lubuntu devs are not subscibed to that package.
<phillw> bdmurray: my bug reports come via "You received this bug notification because you are a member of Lubuntu Packages Team" Has this package "sneaked under the radar"?
<bdmurray> no, its not specific to lubuntu
<phillw> okies, but I do get *every* blooming chromium bug :P
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-26
<SergioMeneses> balloons, around?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, I am at th emoment
<SergioMeneses> pm
<phillw> balloons: still around?
<balloons> phillw, pong
<balloons> kinda of
<phillw> pm okay?
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, I've got no unity, have you seen this bug before?
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<Noskcaj> is saucy meant to be in testdrive?
<smartboyhw_> Hey SergioMeneses and balloons
<smartboyhw_> I hope that balloons isn't in Disneyland now:P
<balloons> hey smartboyhw_
<balloons> lol.. I actually rather dislike amusement parks
<smartboyhw_> \o/
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Aren't we supposed to have release parties?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, \o
<SergioMeneses> balloons, great!
<balloons> smartboyhw_, yes, but we canned it
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, yest
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Why?
<smartboyhw_> And we = ?
<balloons> too much, too fast, too soon :-)
<balloons> basically we found out schedules conflicted too much, so we pushed it back
<balloons> as in, we never scheduled it
<smartboyhw_> balloons: Your fault:P
<smartboyhw_> LOL
<balloons> the testdrive thing was meant for today too
<balloons> as part of it.. it's all TBD still
 * smartboyhw_ is suddenly more into development :O
<balloons> have to make sure you can attend :)
<smartboyhw_> For Saucy
<SergioMeneses> we have new members in the loco-council
<smartboyhw_> SergioMeneses: I know. Please send them my congrats
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, :)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/04/26/pablo-rubianes-and-marcos-costales-appointed-to-the-lococouncil/
<SergioMeneses> lol
<balloons> that's the late night meeting council right?
<smartboyhw_> balloons: what what?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, what council?
<balloons> smartboyhw_, lol.. SergioMeneses was meeting really late at night one night
<balloons> I was wondering if that was the lococouncil meeting
<balloons> I couldn't remember
<SergioMeneses> balloons, no no... it was a ubuntu-colombian team meeting
<smartboyhw_> lol
<SergioMeneses> LC meeting are at 20:00UTC
<smartboyhw_> balloons, SergioMeneses I'm signing off see ya
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw_, see you
<phillw> balloons: well, 24 hours on.... It has been pleasantly quiet on support areas!
<balloons> phillw, :-)
<balloons> I'm enjoying reading the zero day bug laments
<phillw> balloons: well, we did get one minor one on lubuntu. And a bug that we couldn't have fore-seen regarding someone updgrading their system using ssh :D
<balloons> please tell me they used screen
<balloons> please please
<phillw> balloons: it left a file in place, once deleted all was sweet in the world. I'd have never worked it out, but Brian Murray had seen it before and knew the solution :)
<balloons> gotcha :-)
<phillw> balloons: so, did you have a read of the email from Julien about the possibility of us not having a 13.10?
<balloons> from a user perspective, I like it
<balloons> alot
<phillw> one of the guys on the mailing list has pointed out a problem.... desktops are only supported for 9 months :/
<balloons> hmm.. and lubuntu didn't have an LTS
<phillw> nope.
<balloons> that would mean you would tell people to not move from 12.10
<balloons> heh
<balloons> see why it's important to declare this now?
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> my thoughts are the same I suppose. The release team would have to agree, but I think you have to decide now, not halfway through
<phillw> indeed, it's why Julien threw it out for discussion as soon as concentration was switched from 13.04 release
<balloons> and etheir way, I think you'll end up making images, so there will be confusion potentially on what the 13.10 image for lubuntu i
<balloons> *is
<phillw> I'll have a chat with Julien.
<balloons> overall, I like the idea a alot of making a really nice 14.04, then potentially changing the project direction
<balloons> I'm not so sure you have to skip a release persay to do it.. again, I was always in favor of flavors supporting LTS's only beyond the normal time of running a non-lts
<phillw> Yeah, but the usual problem of not having enough developers :'(
<balloons> much like what has now happened
<balloons> 13.04 for 9 months, then done.. if your non-lts, you keep going
<balloons> since you effectively have no lts version, it could be a bit stickier, but it's not like your not supporting 12.04 or 12.10
<balloons> so there are options
<phillw> balloons: the problem there is that 'ubuntu' components such as kernel etc.... will not be there.
<balloons> you can't roll support beyond what ubuntu itself has agreed sure
<phillw> I don't think that lubuntu could turn 12.04 into an LTS, besides which, the TB rules state that 12.04 can't be an LTS as it was only our second release and you have to have had two prior releases before issuing an LTS.
<phillw> balloons: when does support of 12.10 run out?
<phillw> I recall you saying it has an EoL after 13,04?
<balloons> yes
<phillw> does it last until 14.04?
<balloons> yes
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<phillw> Hmm, okies. It gives a rather extreme option
<balloons> heh
<phillw> I can find it, I just kewn you would know it by heart :D
<phillw> *knew*
<phillw> so, could lubuntu make a 12.10.1 ?
<balloons> lol
<balloons> I'm pointing out things
<balloons> think about it
<phillw> balloons: I don't follow?
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, I want znc 1.0
<balloons> phillw, I'm saying think about what you might want to do, in light of everything you know
<balloons> off the cuff, no making 12.10.1 isn't a real proposal
<phillw> balloons: which version are they currently using on trekweb?
<balloons> I've no idea.. I simply want the 1.0 feature, and precise has the old series
<balloons> so I'm vocally whining to TheLordOfTime :-)
<balloons> mostly for fun, but also to see if he knows how best to get it
<phillw> balloons: okies, I only host a couple of VM's for them, I don't understand it :P
<balloons> if there's no other way, I'll one-off pull the package back
<balloons> but I would really rather not do that
<balloons> I'm migrating my installation, so now is the time.. I'd rather stay on precise, but..
<balloons> ohh yay! grating my installation, so now is the time.. I'd rather stay on precise, but..
 * balloons facepalms
<balloons> i swore I check backports.. grumble
<balloons> someone else did the work :-)
<phillw> balloons: he has trekweb on 12.04 LTS, he didn't want 12.10
<phillw> p --> q should not hurt too much :D
<balloons> I don't need to upgrade etheir
<balloons> I wasn't going to upgrade just to get it trust me
<phillw> As I know virtually zilch about znc, except it is a cloaking service. I'll let you chat to him. I know virtually zero about ToR, but I host a relay for them :)
<balloons> problem is solved now.. I get 1.0.. of course I may fail to set it up, but we'll see on that
<phillw> Speaking of which.... I haven't run the update on that VM
<phillw> in quite a while
<phillw> bbs I now feel gulty
<balloons> hggdh, howdy :-)
<hggdh> balloons: heya, sir, happy (delayed) release day :-)
<balloons> indeed.. happy post-release day
<balloons> it's like waking up from a party that went on a little too long :-p
<balloons> in a good way!
<balloons> how are you?
<hggdh> and knowing that the preparations for a new party are starting...
<hggdh> good, but quite more busy than I expected :-)
<balloons> ahh.. the honeymoon period didn't happen for you eh
<balloons> no fun :-(
<hggdh> could not test much, still have a coreutils patch to propose (or not, perhaps now is too late), etc
<hggdh> no honeymoon. There was this kiss leaving the cerimony, then it is all "clean up the yard", "carry the trash away", etc
<balloons> hggdh, hahah
<balloons> i love the description
<hggdh> :-)
<plars> hi hggdh
<hggdh> plars: hey, sir, how are you doing? Is life good?
<plars> hggdh: raring is out, life has calmed down for a few minutes, but not for long :)
<hggdh> heh
<plars> some sort of lizard sauce for lunch next week I hear
<hggdh> now it is the week for rest, before UDS ;-)
<hggdh> which I am not sure I will be able to attend, unfortunately, not enough time to request time off
<balloons> hggdh, UDS is vUDS now
<plars> hggdh: keeping you busy I guess?
<plars> hggdh: hopefully you have everyone converted to ubuntu by now
<hggdh> balloons: I know, but still during (or preceeding) work hours
<plars> hggdh: for S, you can get them all testing isos right?
<hggdh> plars: rather busy, and I am trying :-)
<SergioMeneses> vUDS is rare
<hggdh> plars: they are jumping in the cloud wagon, but I am not sure I will be able to steer them to something decent
<plars> hggdh: if they are looking at cloud, ubuntu is definitely the clear choice
<hggdh> plars: heh, I can. I am not sure they will authorise me to install them, though
<hggdh> plars: I already suggested looking at it, and looking at how the market is positioned. Got back a sleazy talk about how vmware is their virtualisation provider of choice
<hggdh> plars: I almost stated that then they did not have a choice
<plars> ubuntu runs fine on vmware, I don't see a problem there
<balloons> :-p
<hggdh> yeah. But what I would like to see is a REAL, honest, 100% pure cloud, like, ah, openstack, plus juju, etc
<hggdh> and, guess what? Ubuntu on both the back-end and front-end
<plars> hggdh: of course, so just take what they are doing, put together some juju scripts, and show them how easily you can make it 436.2% more awesome doing it that way :)
<hggdh> that's my intention :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-27
<smartboyhw> Hey Noskcaj
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I merged a code for bug 1115655
<ubot5> bug 1115655 in Ubuntu Manual Tests trunk "Test Needed: Transmission" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115655
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Hurray!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, ;)
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, what time is there?
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, 10:46 A.M.
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> 21:50 here
<balloons> good night all :-0
<Noskcaj10> smartboyhw, still around?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj10 hello
<Noskcaj10> got any further with anything testdrive related? also, there's a possibility Xubuntu will try to have something like a "HUD", thought i'd let you know
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj10: No, I didn't get more into Testdrive hacking, I want kirkland to merge in the MPs first and anyway I got a ubuntustudio-kde thing to care about. For HUD, I will discuss it with zequence
<Noskcaj10> smartboyhw, ok, we really need to get the hangout planned. also, there is nothing official about the HUD thing, just something we're brainstorming
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj10: We are brainstorming too, ubuntustudio-controls, DE support, linux-rt and all that:P
<smartboyhw> For the Hangouts, I am unsure I can join later on.
<Noskcaj10> smartboyhw, what's the studio plan for Qt? i know kubuntu is on it and lubuntu and Ubuntu plan to be
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Er I need to ask zequence. But we follow Xubuntu. Of course we are planning to support KDE & GNOME & LXDE at the same time but…
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj10: ^
<Noskcaj10> ok. i have more PC modding to do, bye
<smartboyhw> phillw: ping ping
<smartboyhw> You guys are tarnishing 13.10?:O
<smartboyhw> And damn he isn't here
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, it's about 5am where he is
<Noskcaj> and they will probably be skipping 13.10 and making 14.04 an LTS that will be aimed at windows xp users and oldworld macs, after then they may nit be supporting old hardware as much
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: He lives in London right? That should be almost 9am
<smartboyhw> Although it's a Saturday
<Noskcaj> (i'm on all the lubuntu mailing lists), yeah, you're right, i did my conversion wrong
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Sure but they won't have any supported releases (don't forget, 12.04 for them isn't LTS)
<smartboyhw> Between Jan and April 2014
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, we noticed, 13.04 might become 18 months supported
<Noskcaj> everything is just speculation so far
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Actually they have one, 12.10
<smartboyhw> Just feels weird
<Noskcaj> lol, you're right
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: How to make 13.04 supported for 18 months!?
<Noskcaj> idk
<smartboyhw> The Ubuntu Release Team is just going to close the archive…
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Poor chilicuil, on your membership application day he needs to approve 9 people:O
<Noskcaj> that will be unpleasant for him
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: :P
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i modded my PC a lot http://www.overclock.net/t/1384056/random-mods-red-and-gold-wced-sg09
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Let me see
<smartboyhw> Grr Noskcaj you're damn rich
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, i'm really not, most of that stuff was free, or fairly cheap
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj:I don't get these:(
<Noskcaj> build a PC already
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Why is it running Windows 7 but not Ubuntu 13.04 eh;
<Noskcaj> gaming and trying to set world records, it's only till hawken start
<Noskcaj> s to work in WINE
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj what world rec?
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, hwbot.org various ones for my stuff
<Noskcaj> does anyone know why there are no testcases for saucy on the iso tracker?
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj: Simple, the builds aren't being made yet
<smartboyhw> damn he left
<Noskcaj> bug 1173527
<ubot5> bug 1173527 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "make the i386 *buntu version check for UEFI" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1173527
<smartboyhw_> Noskcaj: That's a feature for 13.10 I think…
<Noskcaj> ok
#ubuntu-quality 2013-04-28
<smartboyhw_> Good afternoon Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hey smartboyhw_
<smartboyhw> Hello SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, morning!
<SergioMeneses> why id everybody in oakland?
<SergioMeneses> *is
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: I don't know. I did remember that the original UDS-S (which is superseded by vUDS-1305) is planned to held in Oakland
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: Now I thought of it, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucyReleaseSchedule there is a Canonical Client Sprint this week
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I see, thanks
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, look http://sergiomeneses.tumblr.com/post/49040850932/omg-suse-attacks
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses: ROFL
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-21
<ePierre> hello everyone
<ePierre> I've just installed 14.04 on my work laptop, and I have problems with nvidia drivers
<ePierre> when I try to install them via the System Settings options, nothing happens, and via the command line I get:
<ePierre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7297072/
<ePierre> is it normal? Should I raise a bug in launchpad about this?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-22
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<elfy> morning
<davmor2> Morning all
<elfy> morning davmor2
<elfy> hi balloons - welcome back - I've been working on bug 1306221 again
<ubot5> bug 1306221 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Upgrade testcase written poorly" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306221
<balloons> hey elfy . Excellent
<balloons> i see the mp and I'll have a look
<balloons> elfy, so do you think the word "normal" is understandable?
<balloons> I realize lts and non-lts while more clear, might not be less confusing ;-)
<knome> normal or regular
<balloons> mmm.. regular might be better.. the odd thing of course is the terminal will prompt as normal and lts
<balloons> I just find it confusing as to what a 'normal' release is
<elfy> which is exactly why I said normal
<elfy> or we'll get someone saying that the terminal echoes normal not regular
<elfy> and as far as understandable ... given what I've seen reported - probably not - but let's aim for the highest denominator shall we :)
<balloons> should we say normal (non-lts)?
<elfy> then why not also say lts (non-normal)
<elfy> just think that it doesn't really matter what we put - someone will wander along and still report a bug against a package against the testcase
<elfy> balloons: we should really say non-LTS and LTS I guess with serious head on
<balloons> it's the more common term
<balloons> I think
<balloons> heh
<elfy> oh yea - and the other mp of mine is a brand new one for studio - they have an extra step in their installer AND removing Ubuntu One from where it appears
<elfy> balloons: non-LTS and LTS then? wfm
<balloons> is knome still here?
<elfy> when we sync these we should also rename 1635 and 1636 so they don't get used by mistake in future (the 2 LTS testcases)
<balloons> or another third party willing to sway the opinion ;-)
<elfy> lol
<elfy> I'll just go and tell slickymaster what I want him to say and then get him to post :D
<knome>  balloons no, i'm hiding
<balloons> elfy, knome :-)
<balloons> elfy, I'm happy with however it is worded
<balloons> I'll approve
<elfy> ok - so I'll go with non-LTS and LTS and push it again
 * balloons just approved normal,heh
<knome> non-LTS is meh
<knome> nromal is better
<elfy> ok
<knome> normal too
<elfy> balloons: I'll sync it then if you want
<balloons> elfy, yep, go for it
<balloons> finish the deed!
<elfy> okey doke
<elfy> balloons: all done for that mp then
<elfy> I'll wait to see the other show up in tbird and sync that then
<knome> elfy, balloons: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQ3GvA9dNTo
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I could get all offtopic ...
<knome> well we need some after-release relaxation ;)
<balloons> knome, never heard of this group.. interesting
<elfy> always
<knome> balloons, finnish group, already non-existing, but google for "iiro rantala" for more of the pianists stuff ;)
<knome> balloons, recent releases also!
<balloons> knome, ahh.. jazz is always nice. I like it more live though.. it really needs to be performed
<knome> agreed, but i can't afford him playing here in my room all day, every day
<knome> and i don't have the space for the grand piano either
<elfy> ha ha ha
<balloons> knome, not even a baby grand?
<knome> balloons, maybe that... but still not enough bucks for the pianist
<knome> but i do happen to know he very much prefers either a specific grand piano...
<knome> ...or some really old, expensive ones
<balloons> well then.. I guess you shall stick to recordings :-)
<knome> yeah, and the occasional live gig
<elfy> never been to a recorded gig
<elfy> apart from The Song Remains The Same
<knome> haha
<knome> well there you go ;)
<knome> and playback in most popular music galas etx
<elfy> :)
<knome> *etc
<knome> that counts as recorded gig imo...
<elfy> :)
<elopio> balloons: is dpm on holidays?
<balloons> elopio, yes
<balloons> till tomorrow
<elopio> ok, he asked me to look at the filemanager tests, but I can't even build the project.
<balloons> elopio, yes I had trouble as well
<balloons> let me catch you up elfy
<balloons> *elopio
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1308280
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1308280 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Can't build with phablet-tools" [High,Confirmed]
<elfy> he he he - balloons catches letozaf's bug ...
<balloons> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1294301
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1294301 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Cmake generated click doesn't work" [Critical,Confirmed]
<balloons> elopio, ^^
<elopio> balloons: oh, thanks.
<balloons> so elopio tldr, the click generated doesn't work, and what's in trunk won't build with click tools
<elopio> I was just going to be a pita and complaint about the project not having a REAMDE :D
<balloons> I'm going to try again this afternoon.. if you want to have it work with click, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-click-buddy-build/+merge/216478
<balloons> elopio, how's reminders btw? testwise?
<elopio> balloons: I'm still can't run it on my device, so I don't really know if my last test works.
<elopio> I was hoping dpm to fix it for me :)
<balloons> elopio, I don't remember what I told you about reminders.. I know it's broken know with click tools, just like fm
<elopio> and today I'm working on the account for the click scope. So I hope that will work for reminders too and add a new test tomorrow.
<balloons> although we can fix
<balloons> sounds fine.. I'm going to work on making dpm's fixes work with both
<balloons> qt creator and click tools that is
<elopio> balloons: that would be nice. I don't want to get into the click details yet.
 * elopio goes to get a new passport.
<balloons> elopio, got a minute?
<elopio> balloons: I'm here. Too late?
<knome> elopio, don't blame yourself, blame balloons:
<balloons> elopio, well, yes and no
<knome> balloons, did you leave too early?
<knome> ;)
<balloons> knome, lol, I haven't left my chair in quite some time :)
<balloons> elopio, I'm building reminders and trying your mp on my device right now
 * knome ponders if that's TMI
<knome> balloons, you should take a break every hour
<balloons> knome, fingers crossed I will soon take you up on that
<elopio> balloons: ok, let me know how it goes.
<balloons> elopio, my original ping was on something else but if you want to chat about problems, well I got them :-)
 * knome giggles
<elopio> I got problems too.
<elopio> tell me, maybe they are related.
<knome> balloons, do you want me to book a psychiatrist for you?
<balloons> elopio, the two big thorns are https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1294301 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1308280.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1294301 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Cmake generated click doesn't work" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1308280 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Can't build with phablet-tools" [High,Confirmed]
<balloons> basically click-tools and qtcreator require different project layouts and manifests
<balloons> so fm and reminders are broken for building, except through qtcreator
<balloons> that's part of your issue with reminders I believe
<balloons> the things really bugging me though, is the build for file manager doesn't work.. the click won't find the plugin no matter what I do
<elopio> balloons: ah, yes, but the problem I'm looking at now is unity showing the window in a different place and autopilot going completely nuts.
<balloons> elopio, what are you testing?
<elopio> balloons: unity and the toolkit.
<balloons> btw, reminders failed.. I'll try again then pull the log
<elopio> balloons: failed to build or to run?
<balloons> elopio, it ran.. tests failed
<balloons> I'm running on nexus7 atm if if matters
<elopio> ok, I have mixed feelings about that. But can you tell me the steps to build and run that you are following?
<balloons> I built by merging lp:~nskaggs/reminders-app/cmake-build-test into your branch, which fixes cmake builds. But I see a couple small tweaks I need to make.. namely it reverted the framework defined in the manifest
<balloons> fixed and re-building.. I actually did the work trying to figure out why fm isn't working.. I was comparing them.. sadly that got me nothing, but since I did it, I figured I would build your mp
<elopio> ok, let me try your branch
<balloons> just fyi, the changes in main.cpp are debug prints from me trying to figure out how the qml file is loading and where for fm :-)
<balloons> elopio, ok, updated everything. 1 test still fails (the new one with url dispatcher). Might be something simple, but I'm leaving it as-is
<balloons> left the log in a comment on the mp
 * balloons is out
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-23
<thomas_> how do i take a lock off
<thomas_> i need help
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> balloons: you happy to lose Ubuntu One from testcases now?
<balloons> elfy, hmm.. we'll certainly archive them on the tracker.. and yea, I guess we remove them too.. version control after all, eh? But we can't actually delet them from the tracker db easily, so that would be a case for them to stay in the repo
<elfy> balloons: perhaps we're talking at cross-purposes - I'm talking about removing references to ubuntu one in install testcases
<balloons> elfy, ohh I was thinking we added a ubuntu one test itself.. perhaps we never did. Yes, certainly we can remove the references
<elfy> slickymasterWork checked my MP earlier today
<elfy> ok - cool - the MP included a  new testcase for studio - their install has a bit no-one else's does
<elfy> balloons: I shall try to get to -classroom channels later on :)
<balloons> elfy, :-) open week always slips up on me, it's in the nice calm period after release
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I'll see if I can come up with a really nasty question :p
<elfy> or try and help in the -chat one a bit
<cgoldberg> balloons, ping... so i want to write an blog post on Autopilot.  yet another brief introduction... but with some nice code samples.  my blog is syndicated on planet python and canonical voices...  we need more community juice flowing to AP :)
<cgoldberg> balloons, but I'm lazy and the docs already explain most everything I want to say.   Do you think it's kosher to reblog some of the Documentation content.  And then I'll write examples using a little Qt5 app that I'll write (AP docs use a Qt4 app).
<balloons> cgoldberg, go for it! Having things in the docs isn't bad, and rehasing it slightly for a blog post I think is fine
<cgoldberg> cool.  gonna work on it a little each day, hopefully have it ready in a few days
<balloons> cgoldberg, so you want it to be an intro again eh?
<cgoldberg> basically yes.. showing an app.. writing a cursory AP test for it, explain the parts of the test.... then show how to run it.
<cgoldberg> sort of an updated version of this:  http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/tutorial/getting_started.html#a-simple-test
<balloons> ok, but using qt5 ..
<cgoldberg> aimed at testers and python hackers.  not at casual ubuntu user.
<cgoldberg> yea PyQt5
<balloons> gotcha gotcha
<cgoldberg> balloons, i want to write more advanced posts... but I need a base one that explains some mechanics that i can refer back to.  and there's no Intro that's at the level I like
<elfy> balloons: ok - done those syncs now
<balloons> cgoldberg, I think pushing the level is just fine. There is an audience for more in-depth things, however small. If nothing else, it allows you to go to the next level if you've hacked on AP or a bit
<cgoldberg> balloons, ok.. 1 intro post, then advanced topics for future posts
<alesage> quick q: any ideas for how to use autopilot to get back to the greeter?
<balloons> on the phone?
<alesage> balloons, yes on the phone, good q
<alesage> balloons, trying to validate that the background image has changed
<balloons> alesage, ahh.. so you want to maintain introspecting the original app then eh?
<alesage> balloons, not sure I understand
<alesage> balloons, actually not really needing to return to the app
<alesage> wanting autopilot to reach a finger and press the 'sleep' button twice
<balloons> alesage, I get what you are asking, sorry to confuse. Off the top, I'm not sure autopilot is the best for this, but, you could close the app and do validation in the teardown. The thing is, autopilot can't introspect the greeter unless you launch with it
<alesage> balloons, aha interesting, so getting the greeter to launch, it'll still be around probably
<elopio> balloons: who's the developer of the rss?
<balloons> elopio, there's a few folks.. not sure any are online now, but I can give you contact info
<elopio> balloons: or, the music devs.
<elopio> I'm looking for a workaround they have in the swipe-to-delete
<balloons> elopio, andrew and victor are the music devs
<balloons> elopio, see #ubuntu-app-devel, andrew is around right now, I pinged you and him
<elopio> thanks
<balloons> openweek session time, feel free to observe in #ubuntu-classroom
<elfy> observe? I has leading questions ...
<balloons> elfy, I expect nothing less of you
<elfy> :p
<elfy> just one comment so far - replace ubuntu with FAMILY :p
<balloons> elfy, well said..
<balloons> s/ubuntu/FAMILY/g
<elfy> :)
<elfy> balloons: light relief when you get a moment http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219271
<balloons> I see unicorns in my future
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I saw the future ages ago lol
<elfy> your lottery ticket numbers are ...
<elfy> balloons: so I wasn't aware that there was an ap channel as well - not that I would be ;)
<balloons> elfy, right you probably weren't. I swapped to using it more and more.. and other folks certainly do so as you'll get better answers there than here :-)
<elfy> the thing I find hard is that almost all the talk in here is ap related and when someone does want to talk about something else - it gets completely swamped
<balloons> but I certainly shoot the breeze on anything in here.. I like lively channels, but not everyone is the same
<elfy> I understand that ap is important obviously
<balloons> your feedback is important. I'll be sure to make an effort to not swamp the channel with AP stuff
<balloons> there is more going on :-)
<elfy> yea yea - totally agree - but I could see that if someone new did come in here about something other than ap - I bet half the time they'd not bother saying anything if irc is new to them
<balloons> mostly I think it would be useful for more testers to just hop on IRC while testing
<balloons> I feel like it would be very helpful
<elfy> and *we* are trying to get people involved with *us* where ap is not much help at the moment
<balloons> not many people understand irc
<elfy> yep
<elfy> webchat makes that easier
<balloons> dkessel, you about? How did the trusty release treat you?
<elfy> what I would hate is for this channel to have tumbleweed in it though ...
 * patdk-wk runs around looking for tumbleweeds
<elfy> patdk-wk: here you are http://i.imgur.com/WybNkNw.gif?1
<elfy> balloons: can we try and get something done with see removed/superseded build on the tracker bug this cycle?
<elfy> the bug that I can't find the number for :(
<balloons> elfy, bug # again?
<balloons> lolololol
<balloons> ahh yes THAT one
<elfy> it's one of yours is as close as I can get atm :p
<balloons> is it an stgraber issue?
<elfy> I think so
<elfy> bug 1126449
<ubot5> bug 1126449 in Ubuntu QA Website "Getting a historical results report for a product is difficult" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1126449
<elfy> and now I see it in my list of commented bugs ...
<cgoldberg> elfy, for AP specific questions, feel free to politely direct people to #ubuntu-autopilot ... it's not quite as lively as here, but all the AP devs are always in it, and questions are noticed generally get good responses
<elfy> cgoldberg: it's really not a huge issue most of the time - just when I'm after something :)
<cgoldberg> gotcha.. but can keep that in mind of a newb stops by hogs the channel with AP questions :)
<elfy> cgoldberg: bit hard for me to tell that - as I tend to blank out ap conversations so generally don't know if someone is a newb to it or not
<elfy> and the fact that it's all voodoo to me :)
<cgoldberg> rather than blanking, just say "btw, there is also #ubuntu-autopilot, it is specifically for AP related questions" :)
<elfy> I wonder though if blog posts that talk of ap - talk of #ubuntu-quality or #ubuntu-autopilot ?
<cgoldberg> #ubuntu-autopilot is rather unpublicized
<elfy> ok
<cgoldberg> elfy, when i blog next about AP, i'll mention both channels and what they are for
<elfy> not that I expect people to read the topic - perhaps it could be in there too
<elfy> balloons: ^^
<cgoldberg> topic needs to be changed anyway :)  Trusty is the present, not the future
<elfy> iso tracker has unicorns
<elfy> cgoldberg: yea :)
<balloons> ohh topic updates
<balloons> ideas?
<elfy> elfy said unicorn in January - he's the kiddy !
<balloons> i'll update the topic too elfy
<balloons> on AP stuff I mean :-)
<elfy> thanks :)
<elfy> Looking towards a Utopian Future!
<elfy> lol
<dkessel> balloons: good evening. what do you mean "treat me"?
<balloons> mwahaha, the power!
<dkessel> I love the choice ... unicorn ftw!
<balloons> dkessel, my english doesn't translate well. I'm asking how the trusty upgrade went, how your machines are running, etc
<balloons> and in general, just saying hello!
 * dkessel waves :)
<dkessel> oh yes. well everything went fine :) upgraded the wife's and parents' machines to trusty so that I won't have to keep upgrading versions every 6 months ;)
<dkessel> oh BTW I got married two weeks ago
<dkessel> my main desktop has been on trusty a long time, so no surprises there
<elfy> congratulations dkessel :)
<elfy> not on the upgrades ... ;)
<elfy> stgraber: not that I'm impatient - but when is the package tracker likely to be ready?
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Unicorns are in our future! Want to help make a better unicorn? Join us! | Curious about what testing in ubuntu entails? http://goo.gl/EwKWWK | For help with autopilot, try #ubuntu-autopilot.
<elfy> ty balloons :)
<balloons> dkessel, congrats on getting married! I wish you and your spouse a happy and bright future
<balloons> it's wonderful to have a partner in life :-)
<dkessel> thank you guys :)
<dkessel> is there a date for the vUDS-U yet?
<elfy> will anyone go?
<dkessel> or will it not be V anymore?
<elfy> I can't see it being a real one dkessel
<dkessel> I fear the date will be announced late again
<elfy> http://www.jonobacon.org/2014/04/03/ubuntu-online-summit-dates/
<elfy> isn't it then?
<elfy> balloons: ^^
<balloons> elfy, the June dates? yes that's the planned date
<balloons> wanted to get in front of late announces, heh, but we need to remember to announce several more times as it gets close
<elfy> for vUDS or whatever it's called now
<balloons> yep, vUDS. Should be interesting since the LTS is behind us, and LOTS of ideas are ahead
<elfy> I find it hard to get to these things - as I suspect do a lot of people that don't work for Canonical
<elfy> not that it makes much difference to me - at least it's free if I do manage to get to a session :)
<balloons> yea.. it's plus or minus.. at a physical event, it's easy to get together, but it's a limited group who can attend
<balloons> with vUDS, anyone can attend, except timezones and real life invades
<balloons> it's hard for those outside the european friendly timezones.. folks in Australia, NZD and Asia have a lot of trouble
<elfy> yep
<elfy> not an easy ask
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-24
<jibel> Good morning
<elfy> mornign jibel
<jibel> Hey elfy
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<pitti> jibel: want me to create utopic VMs as per a-p-t's doc/opening_a_new_release.md ?
<elfy> goodday to you pitti
<pitti> hey elfy
 * elfy wants to know when the unicorn's package tracker's going to be there 
<jibel> pitti, I'll do it. Don't you want to use the latest autopkgtest and get rid of a-p-t this cycle?
<jibel> pitti, bonjour :)
<pitti> jibel: this cycle yes
<pitti> jibel: I'm also happy to use adt-virt-qemu now so that we get a structure similar to the ppc64el/armhf jobs
<pitti> jibel: but I suppose we want something running now to avoid blocking utopic, and I'd like to work on some systemd bits today for the sprint on the weekend
<pitti> jibel: I don't think it's too much work to change the jobs for adt-virt-qemu, though; want me to have a look?
<pitti> jibel: this is mostly changing jenkins_config.xml.tmpl to not run run-adt-test but adt-run, right?
<jibel> pitti, right
<pitti> and install an autopkgtest checkout etc. on wazn and friends
<jibel> exactly
<pitti> jibel: ok, I'll give this a go
<pitti> jibel: btw, if we switch all the jenkins config to utopic, how do we keep the trusty jobs running?
<pitti> jibel: I suppose we keep a-d-t around for the existing jobs?
<jibel> pitti, yes we must keep it around for trusty and for dkms as well
<pitti> ack
<jibel> pitti, but there is no gating for package in trusty
<jibel> s
<pitti> jibel: ok, so don't do the VM creation for now, I'll create them using adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud and dist-upgrade those
<jibel> pitti, k
<pitti> jibel: do we still need auto-package-testing.20140219 ?
<jibel> pitti, no, it's to please my paranoia of doing something wrong
<pitti> jibel: ... but it's all in bzr?
<jibel> I know :)
<jibel> but ...
 * pitti introduces jibel to the magic of revision control :)
<pitti> jibel: I was wondering if there are any jobs which run with that old version
<jibel> no, nothing really
<pitti> ok, thanks
<pitti> ah, can't delete, owned by usit
<jibel> pitti, I think you can sudo to usit?
<jibel> pitti, on albali that is?
<pitti> jibel: I'm working on wazn ATM
<jibel> ah
<jibel> there shouldn't be any usit on wazn for a-p-t
<pitti> jibel: had to fix autopkgtest to get along with saucy's qemu; VM build works nicely now
<jibel> pitti, wazn should be upgraded to trusty BTW
<pitti> oh, good
<pitti> the others, too? running non-LTSes on servers is a bit hazardous
<pitti> jibel: hm, don't we configure an apt proxy in the a-p-t VMs in the DC? that's the APTPROXY config option, but this isn't in ~/.adtrc
<jibel> pitti, I don't remember if there was an issue accessing ftpmaster. Can you set it up and we'll disable the proxy if it causes problems
<jibel> pitti, other servers are running Precise
<pitti> jibel: oh, right; we don't use a proxy, but we configure a mirror
<pitti> APTURI=http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/
<pitti> jibel: so until we have cloud images, we don't set up a "build VMs" job, but just manually upgrade it every other day or so, right?
<jibel> pitti, yes, that's what I did last cycle
<pitti> ack
<jibel> pitti, I removeed the directory owned by usit
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> jibel: I put the VMs into cache/disks/ FYI
<pitti> autopkgtest/tools/adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud -m http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/  -v -a i386 -o cache/disks/
<pitti> for the record, that's what I use to build the VM; then log in with "kvm -m 1024 -drive file=adt-trusty-amd64-cloud.img,if=virtio -nographic", sed trusty to utopic in apt, dist-upgrade, poweroff, and rename the .img file to *utopic*
<jibel> pitti, want me to do it on other servers or you're scripting it too?
<pitti> jibel: I'm doing aldebaran next
<pitti> jibel: I seem to have lost my login to alderamin :(
<pitti> jibel: can we scp the images between these hosts somehow?
<jibel> pitti, I heard that alreramin died yesterday
<pitti> ssh responds, but asks me for password
<pitti> so if you can't log in either, let's ignore it for now
<pitti> ah right, offline in jenkins too
<jibel> pitti, we cannot scp between hosts
<pitti> ok, I'll just download and reupload them through my workstation then
<pitti> adt-run: & apt0t-build:  - - - - - - - - - - stderr - - - - - - - - - -
<pitti> sh: 1: /autopkgtest/tmp/apt0-build/libpng-1.2.50/debian/tests/build: Numerical result out of range
<pitti> WTF?
<pitti> that's autopkgtest/run-from-checkout libpng --- qemu cache/disks/adt-utopic-amd64-cloud.img
<jibel> pitti, on wazn?
<pitti> yes
<pitti> I'll have a closer look
<pitti> hm, ftpmaster link is quite a bit on the slow side this morning
<pitti> meh, 5 minutes to download 20 MB
<jibel> pitti, I've the confirmation that alderamin is dead
<jibel> pitti, disks have been replaced and recovery is in progress
<pitti> thanks
<jibel> pitti, I'm wondering if we should call everything devel instead of utopic so we don't have to do it again next cycle
<pitti> jibel: hmm, my gut feeling is that it's better to call them after the release, so that we can continue to use them for SRUs; and the VMs have to be manually upgraded either way?
<jibel> right, copying the devel VMs to stable would be the same anyway
<pitti> and then we'd have to fork off the stable ones
<jibel> pitti, I've setup tachash and the views in jenkins to receive the jobs, should I create the jobs that create container for ppc64el and armhf?
<pitti> jibel: oh, that sounds good; they use debootstrap for LXC, so that should Just Work
<jibel> doing now
<pitti> jibel: still creating VMs on albali and aldebaran, with an excruciating 30 kB/s..
<pitti> and debugging that weird qemu error on wazn
<pitti> jibel: so in theory something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/7321272/ ought to work; but the VM path is different on albali (/var/cache/adt/disks/ instead of $HOME/cache/disks/)
<jibel> heh E: No such script: /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/utopic
<pitti> jibel: not sure how this works wiht the current jobs, but we might just create a symlink $HOME/cache -> /var/cache/adt /
<jibel> there is a link missing
<pitti> jibel: new debootstrap is in utopic
<pitti> so if I ssh into that VM and run the same script, it works just fine, so it's presumably not qemu but something weird in adt-virt-qemu
<jibel> pitti, do you want to upgrade ppc64el and armhf to utopic? otherwise I'll just create a symlink in /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/
<pitti> jibel: hm, upgrading the kernel and debootstrap sounds fine, but otherwise just create the symlink
<pitti> jibel: I created the cache/ symlink now on albali, so that the paths are the same on all nodes
<jibel> thanks
<pitti> jibel: oh, so that weird error only happens on the 9p shared dir
<pitti> ubuntu@autopkgtest:/autopkgtest/tmp/apt0-build/libpng-1.2.50$ debian/tests/build
<pitti> -bash: debian/tests/build: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Numerical result out of range
<pitti> calling sh debian/tests/build works fine
<pitti> WTH
<jibel> pitti, and it works fine with latest trusty images of course?
<pitti> jibel: I never saw it on trusty host, yes
<pitti> jibel: so this will presumably just go away when we upgrade wazn to trusty
<pitti> but I do some more experiments
<jibel> and there is no difference with utopic yet
<pitti> we might just disable the shared downtmp for qemu when running on a too old kernel
<pitti> as we call apt-get source in the testbed, we won't need to scp the source package from the host into the testbed either way, so it's not such a big performance loss
<pitti> (and still much better than with a-p-t)
<pitti> jibel: I'll try that on precise, if these apts ever finish :)
<pitti> that reminds me of a nice optimization that we should do -- disable all translations in apt, including the English ones
<pitti> jibel: ah, even worse on albali/aldebaran, qemu-img doesn't yet understand -q; /me works around
<pitti> jibel: eek -- aldebaran has kvm processes  from Apr 04 and two kvm processes from 2013 [sic!]
 * pitti takes the zap-o-matic
<jibel> pitti, utah?
<pitti> ah, can't, they run as root :(
<pitti> jibel: yes
<jibel> pitti, I think you can kill those that belongs to utah but not the rest
<pitti> jibel: so there are 10 kvm processes running which should all go
<pitti> jibel: no, I can't, they all run as root
<pitti> (why on earth do they do that??)
<pitti> I don't have sudo on the box
<jibel> I don't know who uses buildbot
<pitti> no wonder why it's so slow
<pitti> jibel: ah, I see the utopic-adt-setup-lxc failure; do you want me to push utopic's debootstrap to all boxes?
<pitti> or are you already at it?
<jibel> pitti, I created a symlink, so we can wait until the boxes are properly upgraded to utopi
<jibel> c
<pitti> ah, you are already re-running it
<jibel> yes I did
<pitti> $ ./cmd ppc64.hosts sudo lxc-ls --fancy
<pitti> yay, all of them have adt-utopic :)
<jibel> and it succeeded on wolfes
<pitti> oh, someone made cyclops-node24 reappear (it was dead a few days ago), I need to do some admin/cleanup on that
 * pitti does
<pitti> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-adt-setup-lxc/2/
<pitti> jibel: such a nice view :)
<pitti> jibel: so except for the debootstrap link this pretty much Just Worked, or did you have to fiddle with anything else?
<jibel> pitti, it Just Worked
<jibel> well, I had to renew all the keys in known_hosts :)
<pitti> jibel: ah, because they got reinstalled
<jibel> pitti, when VMs are ready I'll push a test request from snakefruit
<pitti> jibel: I fixed the qemu-img issue; I'm now working on not using the 9p shared dir for qemu < 1.7, so that this works on precise and saucy
<pitti> jibel: can you push a test request for ppc64el and armhf only?
<pitti> jibel: oh, and we need to commit something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/7321272/, right ?
<jibel> pitti, no they are children jobs of intel tests
<jibel> pitti, sounds good
<pitti> ah crap, it's not actually that easy to disable the 9p dir
<pitti> jibel: do you know when wazn gets upgraded to trusty?
<jibel> pitti, no, waiting for larry
<jibel> apart from us nobody uses it, so it could be any time
<pitti> jibel: I deployed a workaround; this command now succeeds on wazn, aldebaran, and albali: autopkgtest/run-from-checkout libpng  --- qemu cache/disks/adt-utopic-amd64-cloud.img
<pitti> I also tried with i386
<jibel> pitti, there are 5 packages wiating in the queue
<pitti> oh
<pitti> jibel: so want me to commit the jenkins_config.xml.tmpl?
<jibel> pitti, yes and deploy it
<jibel> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7321864/
<jibel> to disable languages
<pitti> right, I was going to add something like that
<pitti> jibel: committed and rolled out to wazn, albali, aldebaran; I figure you need to roll it out to tachash for the job config change to get active?
<jibel> pitti, done
<pitti> hm, all rather large packages
<pitti> jibel: can we try with libpng first?
<pitti> jibel: oh, and how do we update these 5 jobs to use the new template? delete them, or fix manually?
<jibel> pitti, they'll be fixed on next run
<jibel> actaully I'll resubmit them
<jibel> pitti, libpng is running
<jibel> whne it's done I'll resubmit the other if it is successflu
<jibel> ful
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> jibel: hm, I just noticed the hanging saucy-adt-setup-testbed #206 on aldebaran
<pitti> jibel: should we still be running this?
<jibel> matsubara uses it for maas
<pitti> No test report files were found. Configuration error?
<pitti> oh, is $WORKSPACE something which needs to be set in the script?
<jibel> ah, there are some bits we might want from a-p-t
<pitti> ./jenkins/jenkins_config_ppc64el.xml.tmpl doesn't define that either, though
<jibel> no $WORKSPACE is set by jenkins but the was an xml file generated that jenins uses to interpret the result
<jibel> we can just disable that
<pitti> jibel: so $WORKSPACE should have been something like $HOME/workspace/utopic-adt-libpng/ARCH/amd64/label/adt ?
<jibel> yes
<pitti> jibel: that has a /results dir with a log (but missing stdout/stderr and others)
<jibel> green http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-adt-libpng/2/ARCH=i386,label=adt/
<jibel> pitti, but when a job starts it's emptied. And I restarted them
<pitti> ah
<pitti> workspace/utopic-adt-libpng/ARCH/i386/label/adt/results/ on wazn looks great
<pitti> yippie!
<jibel> pitti, the problem was that jenkins expected an XML result file that we don't generate anymore
<jibel> so I disabled it in the configuration
<pitti> jibel: so what's needed to refresh the config of the already created jobs?
<jibel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7321973/
<pitti> ah
<pitti> jibel: your slave-admin/ppc64.hosts change looks a bit odd -- the user name is already in slave-admin/ssh_config; why do you need that?
<jibel> pitti, I didn't commit that change. wolfes rejected me without that
<pitti> jibel: oh, perhaps you have a wolfe-* config in your real ~/.ssh/config ?
<jibel> no
<jibel> pitti, so I'll resubmit other jobs and they should reconfigure themselves
<pitti> jibel: sweet, many thanks
<pitti> jibel: with ftpmaster being so slow, they'll take a whil
<pitti> e
<pitti> and with aldebaran having umpteen ancient qemus which eat all memory
<jibel> pitti, if you have access to ubuntu-archive could you remove the files called trusty in /home/ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/autopkgtest/data/adt/utopic-proposed/amd64/work/
<jibel> on snakefruit
<pitti> jibel: done
<jibel> thanks
<jibel> pitti, jobs are running but crash crashed with index not found :/
<jibel> on ddebs
<pitti> on amd64, yes
<pitti> on i386 it's differently interesting: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-adt-crash/2/ARCH=i386,label=adt/console
<jibel> and qemu didn't start for ceph
<pitti> jibel: I'll look into ddebs; I set it up this morning, but appparently some stuff went wrong
<pitti> ah, dh_listpackages is from debhelper; it seems we had that in our previous VMs always?
<jibel> pulled as a dependency?
<pitti> ah yes, we did
<pitti> so, I need to eliminate that from adt-run (I don't want to depend on debhelper)
<jibel> it was installed as a dependency of autopkgetest
<pitti> jibel: oh dear, now we are going to get new spam for all the (known) failing armhf/ppc64el packages
<pitti> jibel: indexes for utopic-{security,updates} built
<jibel> pitti, I'll disable notifications until it's stable, what do you think?
<pitti> jibel: sounds good
<jibel> pitti, the overlay is in /tmp not in memory?
<pitti> jibel: oh right, forgot to specify that
<pitti>   -o OVERLAY_DIR, --overlay-dir OVERLAY_DIR
<pitti>                         Temporary overlay directory (default: in /tmp)
<pitti> jibel: so we need to call --- qemu -o /run/shm/ [image]
<jibel> pitti, okay, I'll change that
<pitti> jibel: committed
<jibel> thanks :)
<pitti> jibel: well, that was easy -- you have the bigger trouble with rolling this out :(
<pitti> sorry, forgot about that
<jibel> pulled
<pitti> I've had /tmp on tmpfs for ages
<pitti> I keep forgetting that it isn't a default
<jibel> that'll speed up things noticeably, especially on wazn
<jibel> s/wazn/albali
<jibel> pitti, can you try to login to alderamin, it's back
<pitti> jibel: yes, works
<pitti> pname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u user name|#uid] file ...
<pitti> erk
<pitti> $ sudo -u auto-package-testing -i
<pitti> that fails, though; does that work for you?
<jibel> pitti, it doesn't. Larry's on it
<elopio> ping balloons
<jibel> pitti, it should work now
<pitti> yes, works
<pitti> jibel: I'll set up the bits
<pitti> Could not access KVM kernel module: Permission denied
<pitti> retoaded: ^ on alderamin for auto-package-testing
<pitti> retoaded: i. e. adduser auto-package-testing kvm ?
<retoaded> pitti, fixing that too
<pitti> $ sudo -u auto-package-testing -i
<pitti> groups: cannot find name for group ID 1030
<pitti> retoaded: thanks; this ^ also looks suspicious?
<pitti> retoaded: right, group auto-package-testing with id 1030 is missing (there are existing files with that, so would be nice to restore that GID)
<retoaded> pitti, incorrect GID pulled in, should be fixed now for both a-p-t and u-t
<pitti> retoaded: cheers!
<pitti> retoaded: on aldebaran we have some 10 QEMU processes which are very old (some from 2013!), would you mind killing pgrep -u root kvm ?
<retoaded> pitti, checking but I know 6 should actually be in use
<pitti> retoaded: oh, you mean the ones from 2013 are permanent ones, not ephemeral ones for testing?
<retoaded> pitti, the 6 running since 2013 are permanent VMs
<retoaded> yes
<pitti> ah
<retoaded> those will, at some point, get moved into the cloud
<pitti> jibel: ah, I restarted crash, but it seems that job config hasn't updated for --overlay-dir yet
<jibel> pitti, it is not enough to restart it from jenkins because it is the job the submit jobs to jenkins which reconfigures jenkins.
<jibel> I requeued it
<jibel> to requeue a job, you copy a state file in tachash:/var/local/adt/utopic/in
<pitti> jibel: I'm out for about an hour for some running
<jibel> pitti, okay, I'll go running later this evening. Is there anything you want me to continue on alderamin?
<pitti> jibel: VMs are building, when I'm back I'll do the upgrade and the "old qemu" workaround
<pitti> actually, I can do the latter already
<pitti> (done)
<pitti> jibel: hm, did you already move the VMs to adt-utopic-* on alderamin? they are already there, apparently from this morning
<pitti> jibel: or was that dir perhaps copied from some other host?
<jibel> pitti, I finish the preparation of the VMs and currently running libpng
<jibel> finished
<pitti> jibel: ah, good; because I still see the adt-trusty* ones; I suppose I can kill these then
<jibel> pitti, yeah it took 30min just to update the VM and was waiting for it to be done before removing the original
<jibel> pitti, your running was fast :)
<jibel> pitti, so libpng passed, we can restart the slave I guess
<pitti> jibel: yes, didn't shower yet :)
<pitti> jibel: great!
<jibel> pitti, that's why it sometimes nice to work in an office next to each other :P
<jibel> not to work
<pitti> jibel: so we have the "cannot allocate port 10022" bug, and the timeout on copying (e. g. on bintuils)
<pitti> I'll look into those
<pitti> jibel: heh, yes; I was about to start the apt-get update before showering :)
<jibel> retoaded, can you restart alderamin-adt ?
<jibel> retoaded, the job is called auto-package-testing-jenkins-slave
<retoaded> jibel, sure
<balloons> pong elopio
<pitti> jibel: FTR, I manually added the -o /run/shm/ to all existing jobs now, so we can retry in jenkins
<jibel> pitti, with the new autopkgtest and the modification of the jobs there is a bit missing and we are not exporting the results to update britney
<jibel> previously the job ran: $BINDIR/adt-export-result -D $ADTLOG_PATH $PKGNAME $RES at the end of the run in the testbed to generate a result file with the package it's dependencies and the resutl
<jibel> its
<pitti> jibel: was that done by run-adt-test?
<jibel> pitti, no by the script that called adt-run inside the testbed: bin/testbed/run-adt
<pitti> ah, that does more than just copying the results out of the testbed to the host?
<pitti> right, that result file
<jibel> yes it generates something like: trusty amd64 apport 2.14.1-0ubuntu3 PASS python3-problem-report 2.14.1-0ubuntu3 lsb-base 4.1+Debian11ubuntu6 gdb-minimal 7.7-0ubuntu ...
<pitti> jibel: so we need to generate that from the summary, *-packages, and testpkg-version
<pitti> jibel: it needs all the dependencies for comparing with what britney requested?
<jibel> pitti, yes
<jibel> pitti, we could fetch all the *-packages and merge them
<pitti> jibel: that's more than just the direct rdepends, if that doesn't hurt?
<pitti> I guess in the medium term britney should just look at these files directly
<jibel> pitti, in this direction it won't hurt because the request will contain less deps so we'll be able to match them all
<pitti> wow, surprising wave of green in http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/
<jibel> pitti, okay, I can easily grab and merge the files with jenkins api. I'll do that.
<pitti> jibel: does it all need to be one line? we could do some seddery in the job to concat the files and prepend the $ARCH $PACKAGE $RELEASE etc. variables?
<jibel> pitti, that's fine I'll do that at the end of the job so I don't have to modify the rest of the machinery
<jibel> pitti, $RELEASE $ARCH $PACKAGE $(cat *-packages| tr -s '[\n\t]'  ' ' )
<pitti> jibel: aren't you missing $(cat testpkg-version) ?
<pitti> after $PACKAGE
<jibel> pitti, I do
<jibel> I'm driving my daughter to the dentist and will do that when I'm back
<pitti> jibel: nice, thanks; I'll be gone by then
<pitti> jibel: so, good night and many thanks for today
<pitti> I think I fixed the ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: '' now
 * pitti deployz
<elopio> sorry for the contentless ping.
<elopio> balloons: now I can build and provision the click for reminders
<elopio> but I can't open the app on the phone.
<elopio> probably, I'm still doing something different than you.
<balloons> elopio, why not? And I think I can fix the build issues with reminders.. dpm fixed it for fm, testing it now
<balloons> by fix, I mean push something to trunk that works with qtcreator and click-buddy :-)
<elopio> balloons: but I only want to run the test for now, can you send me your click file, please?
<balloons> elopio, sure
<elopio> balloons: the upstart log says it has no premissions to execute reminders.
<elopio> I think my click doesn't have the binary.
<balloons> elopio, actually.. hmm. I can rebuild it, but my box froze and it was in my temporary chroot
<elopio> diabolic reminders app
<balloons> I wonder if I can pull the click from my device somehow
<elopio> balloons: at this point, I'm just doing click-buddy --arch armhf --dir . --provision from your branch.
<elopio> how are you building the click?
<balloons> elopio, in my own chroot
<balloons> using click-buddy --dir . --provision
<elopio> I tried that at some point. I'll do it again.
<elopio> balloons: in your chroot for 13.10 or 14.04?
<balloons> 14.04
<balloons> lucky me has to install ubuntu-sdk in the chroot again.. this will be a long time
<balloons> i'll let it run if you still need it in a bit, I'll share :-)
<elopio> balloons: yes, same result with 14.04, it doesn't open.
<balloons> elopio, I would assume sudo click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.04 create would work, but it's not what I use
<balloons> still setting up the sdk.. I'll build as soon as it's done.. Maybe another 20 mins total
<elopio> balloons: that's how I created the chroot.
<elopio> it's not the same error though.
<elopio> doing it with the 1404 chroot I get Unable to exec 'reminders' in '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.reminders': No such file or directory
<balloons> elopio, hmm.. naming issue? this is simply trying to run the app, not run the tests?
<elopio> balloons: yes, opening the app from the dash.
<balloons> yay, base tarball updated :-)
<balloons> ok, finally we're building reminders
<elfy> evening balloons elopio
<elopio> hello elfy
<balloons> chroot is the topic at hand elfy :-) and click packages.. fun stuff
 * elfy has feet up with tea in hand :)
<elfy> click packages mmm - I hope they work ok
<elfy> with flavours as well :p
<elopio> balloons: do you know if the artwork for the 14.04 CDs is available for download?
<balloons> elopio, artwork as in what? And yes it is.. That stuff is all in packages
<elopio> balloons: this artwork http://shop.canonical.com/images/UBN00216-1.jpg
<elopio> the CD cases or boxes.
<elopio> la_juyis: oh, btw, I'll be here in case you need a hand with the rss.
<balloons> elopio, ahh.. that I don't know
<la_juyis> elopio, :) I'm with that
<balloons> elopio, have to run for a bit, but I have a click for you
<elopio> \o/
<balloons> no idea if it will work or not
<balloons> should be the same as last time
<elopio> I'll give it a try.
<balloons> elopio, http://ge.tt/5ncArPd1/v/0. It should be done in a second
<elopio> it opens!
<elopio> finally, thanks balloons.
<elopio> balloons: my branch is just missing an eventually *>*
<Letozaf_> elopio, balloons hi
<la_juyis> :D
<balloons> elopio, so your branch all set now?
<elopio> balloons: it is.
<elopio> what do you think about it?
<balloons> elopio, link?
 * balloons overwhelmed with links in browswer
<elopio> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/test_go_to_accounts2/+merge/214163
<balloons> elopio, you've tweaked some things.. I wasn't sure what to think of the structural changes
<balloons> I guess that feedback is more for reminders as it is in trunk
<balloons> this mp just builds on it..
<elopio> balloons: ok, but it's still easy to change any module. They are small, shoot your complaints.
<balloons> fixtures are interesting
<balloons> elopio, I was mostly referring to having the RemindersApp class.. I remember that being interesting and different
<balloons> I don't think I would push to change anything just yet, I'm just curious how things will evolve. I'd like to keep going with it
<elopio> balloons: ok, feel free to suggest changes at any moment. We can experiment a lot with reminders.
<balloons> elopio, I'll do a quick review and approve your mp, assuming it works :-)
<elopio> balloons: I wanted you to take a look basicaly to ask for a good place to put the URLDispatcher fake service and fixture.
<elopio> url dispatcher has no autopilot package.
<elopio> but we will use this helpers on many places.
<balloons> yes, fm has it.. and some others
<elopio> *these
<balloons> so basically the whole of fake_services.py?
<elopio> balloons: yes.
<elopio> I thought of ubuntuuitoolkit, but the toolkit has no dependency on URL dispatcher
<elopio> so it sounds weird. We might be throwing evereything to the toolkit just because we have no better place.
<balloons> dispatcher is outside the sdk?
<balloons> right.. well, I mean I consider the helper to be a ubuntu-sdk helper..
<elopio> balloons: on what project is the ubuntu-sdk package defined?
<balloons> elopio, it's kind of a meta-package
<balloons> it pulls qt stuff, the toolkit, etc..
<balloons> it is interesting, but I don't see put it anywhere else
<elopio> right.
<elopio> I see three options
<elopio> 1. create a urldispatcher-autopilot package
<elopio> 2. create a ubuntu-sdk-autopilot package
<elopio> 3. put it in the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot package.
<elopio> 3 is the easiest.
<balloons> I like option 2.. but no idea where that lives
<balloons> the toolkit-autopilot packages really is the sdk-autopilot package.. except it's not :-)
<elopio> balloons: we could make it a subproject of ubuntu-test-cases.
<balloons> we could.. we could make ubuntu-sdk-autopilot a meta-package
<balloons> have it pull urldispatcher-autopilot and toolkit-autopilot
<balloons> plus whatever else comes up
<elopio> but we don't have any urldispatcher-autopilot.
<elopio> I was thinking with option two to put everything common or without a good place in there.
<elopio> but your metapackage sounds better.
<balloons> right.. that puts all the -autopilot packages upstream
<elopio> maybe I should ask ted what he thinks about making an urldispatcher-autopilot
<balloons> which is how it is with the toolkit
<elopio> it will make the testing of urldispatcher easier, so he might like the idea.
<balloons> right.. it's the proper way to do it I thikn
<balloons> and yea, he should maintain it :-)
<elopio> yes :)
<balloons> I think we're agreed then, hehe
<elopio> well, I'll try to convince him tomorrow. Might need you as a backup :)
<balloons> it's important as this will be the first.. but I don't think it will be the last, and it will set the standard
<balloons> elopio, your MP probably should include the changes I made to __init__.py
<balloons> with that change, I notice it passes on my device
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-25
<pitti> jibel: so this morning I committed the .results format fix
<jibel> pitti, I saw your fix, thansk for that
<pitti> jibel: (sent you a google message yesterday, not sure whether you got it)
<pitti> jibel: so this needs to be rolled out to tachash, and then we need to reconfigure all existing jobs, right?
<jibel> pitti, the format is still something wrong when there is no *-package
<jibel> pitti, I did it
<pitti> jibel: infinity was pointing out that britney currently considers all jobs as RUNNING, presumably due to either missing or wrong .result files?
<pitti> jibel: ah, great
<jibel> pitti, right, it's because there were no result files, I regenerated them, and are waiting for britney to pull them
<pitti> jibel: no -packages would be if the test bed failed?
<jibel> pitti, yes, but we need to send something back otherwise the status in britney will stay running forever
<pitti> jibel: oh, you mean it fails as cat doesn't have anything to cat?
<jibel> yes
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> $ sort -u /nonexisting | tr -s '[\n\t]'
<pitti> that at least exits with 0 as tr succeeds
<pitti> it doesn't spit out anything of course
<jibel> but the format of the result file will be wrong
<pitti> jibel: or is testpkg-version missing as well?
<pitti> jibel: i. e. it doesn't get along with zero dependencies, or is the package itself missing?
<jibel> it will be release arch package result instead of release arch package version result
<jibel> and it wron't be parsed correcly on the other side
<jibel> pitti, test-version is missing as well
<pitti> ah; so that would be if it doesn't even get to the point where it unpacks the package, like qemu failing to start or so
<jibel> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-adt-libreoffice/4/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/ for example
<pitti> jibel: would something like "release arch package ERROR" be acceptable? to tell apart a test failure from autopkgtestr machinery failure?
<jibel> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-adt-libreoffice/4/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/
<pitti> jibel: btw, http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-binutils/configure still doesn't have the updated config
<jibel> pitti, yes that's what I did previously we could return an erro
<jibel> r
<jibel> I'll add the logic to the job
<pitti> so if testpkg-version is not present, that's definitively an error
<pitti> jibel: for the port redirection I suspect we run into a race condition and my logic to check whether a port is taken is flawed; I'll look into that today
<jibel> pitti, if *-package are missing it's an error as well
<pitti> jibel: it might be that all tests were skipped
<jibel> pitti, but you'd generate the testbed-package in that case, isn't it?
<pitti> jibel: oh, right
<pitti> jibel: confirmed
<pitti> so [ -e testpkg-version -a -e testbed-packages ] || MAYHEM
<jibel> pitti, there is indeed an important risk of race in find_freeport because there is a lot of time between the moment the port is allocated and the moment qemu is really started and the port really open.
<pitti> jibel: *nod*, that's what I need to fix
<pitti> we don't even need to do this at all normally, only when using --shell-on-failure
<pitti> jibel: I rolled out several fixes (including proper port locking) to the adt workers
<pitti> jibel: when you do the mass-rollout of the new job configs all jobs will automatically re-run, right?
<jibel> pitti, no, I requeue them manually
<jibel> pitti, should I do it now ?
<pitti> (so that we get proper .results files)
<pitti> jibel: I guess we should wait until the "error" logic for the .results file is done?
<pitti> jibel: just to confirm, the results for a successful run like http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-adt-apt/2/ARCH=i386,label=adt/console look ok now?
<jibel> pitti, okay, pushing that fix now
<jibel> pitti, it looks ok, I didn't notice the double package name yesterday, sorry about that.
<pitti> jibel: no worries, I didn't think about it either; I just wanted to check that it propagated to the job config
<pitti> jibel: looking at results.history it seems the results files still don't propagate? apt is still RUNNING there
<jibel> pitti, last run of britney was more than 90min ago
<pitti> ah
<jibel> pitti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7328311/ actually the format was right when there is no *-packages but the extension was wrong, the rest is unchanged and an error will be reported
<jibel> err, without $PACKAGE in the first part
<pitti> jibel: line 4:
<pitti> [ $RET -gt 0 ] && result="FAIL"
<pitti> jibel: this should be [ $RET -eq 0 ]
<pitti> ... || [ $RET -eq 2 ] || result=FAIL
<jibel> pitti, if adr-run return 0 or 2 it is a success, isn't it?
<pitti> jibel: correct (2 is "some tests skipped")
<jibel> pitti, the case where the resturn status is 2 is handled earlier, just not in the pastebin
<pitti> jibel: ah, so an error doesn't go into .results, but a separate .error
<pitti> jibel: ah, ok
<pitti> jibel: line 5 still has the additional $PACKAGE, that needs to go
<jibel> pitti, I dropped it
<pitti> jibel: good; LGTM then
<pitti> jibel: the [ -f "$resultfile" ] && bit is a Should Not Happen™ though :)
<jibel> pitti, I think I'll put all of this in a shell script rather that updating the XML
<pitti> jibel: ah good, then we don't need to update the job config to fix the script
<jibel> pitti, espacing shell scripts and encapsulating them into xml file makes me sick :)
<jibel> that's how it looks after encoding http://paste.ubuntu.com/7328364/ horrible!
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> jibel: yeah, I know; +1 for shell script, also for easier updates
<jibel> and if jenkins goes AWOL we don't lose it
<jibel> pitti, I pulled the new config on tachash
<jibel> and the queue is empty, I think we can do a mass retest
 * pitti puts finger in ears
<jibel> pitti, 61 pacakges in the queue
<jibel> they should appear on jenkins soon
<pitti> jibel: ok, let's see what I broke this time :)
<jibel> at least the syntax of the shell script seems correct. Jobs start :)
<jibel> pitti, is test output buffered? eg. http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-adt-apt/ARCH=i386,label=adt/3/console don't display the output of the run-tests
<pitti> jibel: there is no live output yet for adt-virt-qemu, that's rather tricky todo
<pitti> jibel: that's on my list, though
<jibel> pitti, ok
<pitti> jibel: that one just succeeded
<jibel> pfff, no fun
<pitti> oh the queue length
<jibel> we'll immediately see if there is still a race in port allocation :)
<pitti> jibel: it properly uses flock() now, that really ought to do :)
<pitti> jibel: ok, do you see anything else burning ATM? if not, I'll go ahead with eliminating dh_listpackages (I installed a local copy on the workers which don't have debhelper installed, but that's a temp workaround)
<jibel> pitti, no, sounds good. I'll monitor the flow to see if anything else needs fixing
<pitti> jibel: I guess all of that didn't affect the bug that results fall off excuses and it sometimes promotes failures, right?
<pitti> jibel: I think the other day you said it was a "stupid sorting bug" or so
<jibel> pitti, right, I'll push the fix today
<pitti> jibel: oh, you have a fix for that? awesome
<jibel> pitti, I hope, I simplified the history with just 1 line per tuple package@version/dependency@version and the result
<jibel> that'll remove the problem when there are several causes that triggered a build and different results for the same package/dep
<jibel> I planned to do it earlier but didn't anticipate I'd have to do so much manual testing this cycle again :(
<jibel> pitti, http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-fftw3/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/2/console
<jibel> pitti, it generated an error file, so at least it validates thios point
<jibel> -o
<pitti> jibel: but isn't "echo utopic amd64" missing $PACKAGE?
<pitti> jibel: indeed, I'll put that tar error on my list
<jibel> I made a typo
<pitti> jibel: do you have an idea about http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-adt-gzip/5/ARCH=i386,label=adt/console ?
<jibel> pitti, yes, I moved the script from jenkins to a shell script. I'm on it
<pitti> jibel: ack, thanks; I need to go offline in 10 mins to change trains
<pitti> jibel: anything I need to do urgently?
<pitti> I eliminated dh_listpackages and rolled it out, so the workers are once again hack free (i. e. clean git head checkout)
<jibel> pitti, no, I'll go through the failures
<jibel> and let you know if anything is not right
<pitti> jibel: ack, thanks; so for now I know about the tar error (no idea yet)
<jibel> uh, that sounds really wrong qemu-img: Could not open '/home/auto-package-testing/cache/disks/adt-trusty-amd64-cloud.img
<pitti> but probably better to fix the usage of the shared dir to avoid the tar hack altogether
<pitti> trusty??
<jibel> on aldebaran. looking
<pitti> jibel: oh, perhaps we are running the new job template for trusty SRUs?
<pitti> but these jobs should all exist
<jibel> on aldebaran: $ distro-info -d
<jibel> ubuntu-distro-info: Distribution data outdated
<pitti> ah, so that hits the "trusty" fallback
<jibel> it's been updated everywhere else
<pitti> curious why it doesn't happen on the others
<pitti> ah
<pitti> ok, AFK for ~ 20 mins or so
<pitti> jibel: back online
<pitti> jibel: sorry, internet in the Thalys just sucks :/ will need to do offline work
<pitti> jibel: ah, I can reproduce the "tar: Unexpected EOF in archive" bug locally \o/
<jibel> pitti, for linux {standard input}: Fatal error: can't write drivers/scsi/isci/.tmp_host.o: No space left on device
<jibel> pitti, in trusty, there was a list of package to run on disk instead of memory
<jibel> packages
<jibel> pitti, for mysql, fork failed sleep 1 second and redo: Cannot allocate memory at lib/My/SafeProcess/Base.pm line 53.
<jibel> pitti, I'll increase to 2G
<jibel> pitti, I reviewed test failures. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7330086/ is the list of tests that potentially fails because of the new test environment. I am not sure about u-drivers-common though
<jibel> pitti, I'll fix 1 and 2
<jibel> pitti, BTW indicator-datetime doesn't like comments in /etc/timezone. It displays all the content of that file in the indicator
<alesage> balloons, where would you send someone to report an upgrade an LTS-to-LTS upgrade bug?
<Letozaf_> balloons, elopio hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> alesage, against the source package and/or the upgrade tool used
<alesage> balloons, unknown, he's having boot-trouble
<alesage> balloons, sorry to assail you, just don't know where exactly to take this q :)
<alesage> balloons, and he's asking "how to help", etc.
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am having the same problem I had time ago in reminders app  on seeing the objectNames I put in the qml not sure if I have to tell you or elopio
<balloons> alesage, ohh.. is it live?
<balloons> no worries, yes we can troubleshoot. how did he upgrade? and can he get console access?
<balloons> I would want to use ubuntu-bug to send a log to lp with th ebug
<balloons> Letozaf_, what was the original resolution to that?
<balloons> do you remember how we fixed it?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think it was that the reminders binary didn't point at the correct qml file
<Letozaf_> balloons, so -q was added to the binary
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh right! yes, it was the launching issue
<Letozaf_> balloons, could be I am doing something wrong as it was quite some time ago I used reminders
<alesage> balloons, getting some info from him thanks
#ubuntu-quality 2014-04-27
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey elfy, how's are you? a bit more relaxed i'm guessing, now this release is over with :-D
<elfy> I've had my week of not worrying and am now thinking of unreal unicorn :p
<elfy> I *might* even manage to keep 14.04 in a partition for longer than 6 weeks though this time
<DanChapman> :-D 'unreal unicorn' lol.
<elfy> I wasn't too pleased ... 14.10 has been unreal unicorn to me since ~January, Mark must have read my mind :p
<elfy> as long as 15.04 isn't Virginal Valkyrie then I'm safe for that one :)
<knome> elfy, utopic. UTOPIC!
<elfy> YTOPIC?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-20
<jibel> davmor2, Hey, what are the critical bugs on your list for the release of vivid?
<davmor2> jibel: so it turns out that somehow zsync and mangled the images.  Checksums were well off.  So I killed them added them fresh.  Wifi is still playing up, not rebooting on hitting enter, and oem mode is still leaving the temporary user I'll grab you the bug numbers in a second
<jibel> davmor2, shutdown is known, OEM I'm double-checking it was supposed to be fixed.
<davmor2> jibel: might of been over the weekend maybe but certainly wasn't on Friday when I got the right image
<jibel> davmor2, we are looking for someone from design for the vivid slideshow
<jibel> davmor2, it was fixed 2 weeks ago
<jibel> davmor2, so apparently the fix is incomplete
<davmor2> jibel: they are in the office just lock the door around lunch and put on a sign that says you can't eat till someone gives me the slide designs ;)
<davmor2> jibel: I'll check the yelp too and see if the artwork there is updated yet
<pitti> jibel: bug 1445587
<ubot5> bug 1445587 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer hangs after clicking "Restart Now" when running under qemu" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445587
<jibel> pitti, bug 1445592
<ubot5> bug 1445592 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "vivid fails to shutdown or reboot at end of installation when "reboot now" button is pressed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445592
<davmor2> jibel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1445481
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445481 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "My ap is missing from OEM desktop mode but was found no issues during the install" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> jibel: ^ that one bites me from time to time
<flexiondotorg> jibel, davmor2 I can confirm the removal of the OEM user is still an issue - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1442679
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1436937 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Vivid) "duplicate for #1442679 Temporary OEM user not removed after end user setup" [High,Triaged]
<davmor2> jibel: ^ that's the other one I'm looking for :)
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: thanks
<jibel> davmor2, flexiondotorg on it
<jibel> still don't know what is happening there
<davmor2> jibel: I'm assuming it is a final step of an upstart job that hasn't been ported to systemd, so just blame pitti ;)
<pitti> davmor2: yes, please do; I'm on it
<pitti> ah, actally I'm on bug 1445592 for now
<ubot5> bug 1445587 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Vivid) "duplicate for #1445592 Installer hangs after clicking "Restart Now" when running under qemu" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445587
<pitti> it's likely that the OEM user bug is mine, too, but of course any help appreciated
<davmor2> pitti: Yeah I'll be installing again, is there any info I can drag off the system that would be useful to you?
<pitti> davmor2: I suppose this bug shold be fairly easy to reproduce, so as long as we have a bug which clearly documents what's wrong and how to get there I'm happy
<pitti> easier to reproduce locally than ssh'ing to a remote one
<davmor2> pitti: I think jibel is already testing it
<flexiondotorg> davmor2, jibel I also confirm this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1445198
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445198 in ubuntu-mate "Failed script for encrypt home after installation" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<flexiondotorg> davmor2, jibel I suspect this affects all flavours.
<jibel> flexiondotorg, thanks, I'll look into it
<flexiondotorg> jibel, Thanks.
<davmor2> jibel: I'm grabbing netboot and starting there
<jibel> davmor2, thanks
<jibel> I'm trying to reproduce the ecryptfs issue, it seems it is not affecting ubuntu
<jibel> davmor2, when you'll run an install on HW, can you click on the 'release notes' link and tell if it works
<davmor2> jibel: will do
<jibel> davmor2, in ubiquity-dm
<davmor2> jibel: yeap
<flexiondotorg> jibel, I confirm the ecryptfs issue doesn't affect Ubuntu.
<flexiondotorg> jibel, It did used to work in Ubuntu MATE.
<flexiondotorg> jibel, How is that script being invoked?
<jibel> flexiondotorg, right, there is something missing from Mate, that's what I'm checking
<flexiondotorg> jibel, I suspect xdg-open is missing MATE support.
<flexiondotorg> jibel, Can you point me at the code that calls the script?
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1001902
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1001902 in ubuntu-mate "xdg-open is not mate compatible" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jibel> flexiondotorg, the problem is that xterminal-emulator doesn't support double-quotes to execute shell commands
<flexiondotorg> jibel, Ah.
<flexiondotorg> jibel, So why is Ubuntu not affected?
<jibel> flexiondotorg, for example x-terminal-emulator -e sh -c 'echo hello && sleep 5' will work
<jibel> for xterminal-emulator -e "sh -c 'echo hello && sleep 5'" won't
<jibel> s/for/but/
<flexiondotorg> jibel, Thanks for the info.
<jibel> flexiondotorg, 2 options: change mate-terminal to support double-qoutes since -e is a command, or fix update-notifier hook to execute a command in move the current command executed in the hook to the script.
<jibel> flexiondotorg, actually the bug occurs only if you invoke mate-terminal through x-terminal-emulator
<jibel> flexiondotorg, the problem is probably in mate-terminal.wrapper
<flexiondotorg> jibel, Please can you point me at the code that is invoking this?
<jibel> flexiondotorg, it's in /usr/bin/mate-terminal.wrapper
<flexiondotorg> jibel, No :)
<flexiondotorg> jibel, The update-notifer stuff .
<jibel> flexiondotorg, ah, the hook is /usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-record-passphrase from ecryptfs-utils and linked into /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/ to trigger the notification
<jibel> flexiondotorg, but the bug is in the wrapper I think
<flexiondotorg> jibel, I'm just curious as to why this had been working fine.
<jibel> no idea
<flexiondotorg> jibel, Thanks. I'll have a dig.
<jibel> yw
<flexiondotorg> jibel, I tracked the behaviour change down to the mate-terminal package. A few months back we changed from mate-terminal being the default to mate-terminal.wrapper.
<jibel> flexiondotorg, in the wrapper you probably need to split oldargs to make it a list but don't split the quoted part of the command
<jibel> a shell wrapper would be easier actually
<davmor2> jibel: do you want server tests running on netboot aswell as desktop?
<jibel> davmor2, wait there is a new kernel and a new debian-installer has just been uploaded
<davmor2> shuggin fashin' dick dastardly
<davmor2> pitti: so are we right is the oem removal just a missing systemd job?
<pitti> davmor2: could be, I didn't look at it at all yet
<pitti> davmor2: there is an oem-config.service which ought to do the same as the upstart job (calling oem-config-firstboot)
<davmor2> pitti: right oem end user is setup, it's just the temporary oem user isn't removed and it auto starts that user :(
<pitti> ………………………………………………………………userdel --force --remove oem || true
<pitti> I see that in oem-config-firstboot, so perhaps that fails?
<pitti> there might still be processes left from the oem user
<pitti> although it has a "pkill -u oem || true" right above it
<pitti> jibel: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-seeds
<davmor2> jibel: Release notes links to www.ubuntu.com/index_roadshow but that I'm assuming is because the page doesn't exist yet right?
<flexiondotorg> davmor2, pitti - cyphermox has wored on the oem-config issue a few weeks back.
<jibel> davmor2, it is a redirection server-side.
<flexiondotorg> davmor2, pitti - cyphermox did add the required systemd support, AFAIK.
<flexiondotorg> davmor2, pitti - The current issue is that the 'oem' user account is not always (as in rarely) removed.
<jibel> flexiondotorg, it is on release team's radar
<flexiondotorg> davmor2, pitti - The result being that after a system is prepared and the oem config is completed you are auto logged in as the 'oem' user.
<davmor2> jibel: on a plus side it does open a browser and goto the above link
<jibel> davmor2, thanks, in the test I did, it crashed the VM
<flexiondotorg> jibel, Thanks. Just thought I share. I've been test the oem-config stuff for week. I was working for a brief period.
<flexiondotorg> *it was working
<pitti> flexiondotorg, davmor2: is that systemd specific? I. e. if you boot the first time with init=/sbin/upstart (use -snapshot!) does it work?
<jibel> flexiondotorg, np, thanks.
<cyphermox> after running oem-config-prepare and rebooting, there shouldn't even be starting anything as oem
<flexiondotorg> pitti, I'm not sure what you asking?
<pitti> flexiondotorg: if the failure to remove the oem user also happens under upstart
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Correct. the oem-config is running as super user.
<pitti> i. e. which direction we should debug this
<flexiondotorg> pitti, I'll test it with upstart.
<pitti> or maybe the oem-config thing has a log which might contain the error message from userdel?
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Do I need any additional packages installed?
<pitti> flexiondotorg: no
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Thanks.
<pitti> flexiondotorg: so I meant, normally you'd do a qemu install in OEM mode, and then you always boot the installation with -snapshot so that you can do it arbitrarily many times witohut having to reinstall
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: the big issue I see is that I still haven't been able to reproduce the bug you see
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Understood.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, I can reproduce everytime in VirtualBox and about half the time on laptop at home.
<jibel> pitti, there is nothing in the log
<jibel> nothing useful
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, The OEM I'm working with can only reproduce this on Broadwell NUC and Ultrabook.
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: only ever with ubuntu-mate or other images as well?
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Ubuntu and Ubuntu mATE.
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Do you want to install completed with upstart or just the first boot after the system is prepared?
<pitti> flexiondotorg: the actual install sholdn't make a difference
<flexiondotorg> pitti, OK.
<pitti> flexiondotorg: so if you still have the orginal unmodified instal, or want to rnu oem-config-prepare again, you can use that
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Understood.
<pitti> flexiondotorg: i. e. we need to decide between "the .service runs at the wrong time" vs. "we broke oem-setup script"
 * flexiondotorg is setting up a test environment.
<davmor2> pitti: I install on hardware snapshotting it a little harder there ;)
 * pitti introduces davmor2 to the wonderful world of VMs :)
<davmor2> pitti: vm's are wonderful but if you only test on vm you don't know if things like real drivers work :D  Not often you get an nvidia vm ;)
<pitti> right, but stuff like the above is easier to test in VMs
<davmor2> pitti: also uefi + secure boot always works better on a device too :)
<pitti> yeah, uefi in qemu works, but not secureboot
<davmor2> pitti: wow that's impressive you got it to work in qemu it still failed for me :(  Vb's worked nicely though
<cyphermox> pitti: it's not running at the wrong time; it's now running as the only thing in its own target
<cyphermox> pitti: so the likeliest scenario is still that one oem-config gets removed, systemd decides to go and bring up the rest of the system, before all the scripts are done running
<MacSlow> Greetings folks!
<davmor2> cyphermox: oh that sounds like fun fun or not
<pitti> cyphermox: that's not very plausible
<pitti> cyphermox: it pkills all oem processes before it userdels
<pitti> cyphermox: so we'd have that session been torn down, and/or userdel errors because of "busy user"
<pitti> cyphermox: it's more likely that the cleanup code isn't run at all, jibel said that we don't get any userdel errors in the logs
<cyphermox> well, who tells you it's not starting other things at the same time?
<pitti> it could
<pitti> but that doens't magically stop oem-setup
<cyphermox> that's *exactly* what was going on before I made it its own target
<cyphermox> hence why I'm also kind of surprised it would happen again, I tested this a lot and couldn't get it to fail again
<pitti> well, let's just get an image, boot it with -snapshot, and set -x that script to see what's going on
<cyphermox> but it could just be a matter of timing/speed now
<pitti> little point in speculating
<jibel> pitti, trying that right now
<pitti> it seemed to work well enough when I ported it, so obviously something changed
<MacSlow> rhuddie, hey there... can you point me to an ap/python-example explaining the correct use of scenarios?
<MacSlow> rhuddie,  atm I'm looking at test_action_latency.py as guide... just wondering if that's good enough
<rhuddie> MacSlow, hey. sure, I'll get back to you shortly.
<flexiondotorg> pitti, If I try to use init=/sbin/upstart after the system is prepared oem-config doesn't not run at all. I get automatically logged in to an Ubuntu desktop as the 'oem' user.
<flexiondotorg> I tested this with Ubuntu proper.
<pitti> flexiondotorg: oh, fun
<jibel> cyphermox, interesting, if I start oem-config-firstboot with --debug, the oem user is deleted
<flexiondotorg> jibel, How did you invoke that via kernel options?
<jibel> flexiondotorg, I changed the systemd job
<jibel> and forced debug there
<davmor2> jibel: so there's the fix then ;)
<flexiondotorg> jibel, Thanks.
<flexiondotorg> pitti, cyphermox jibel Just tested twice with systemd and Ubuntu and no debug. One worked, one did not.
<flexiondotorg> Will try the --debug to see if it consistently works.
<pitti> flexiondotorg: don't
<davmor2> why is it things always work when you turn on debugging it's like the jinx from hell for qa :D
<pitti> flexiondotorg: add set -x please
<pitti> --debug changes teh behaviour of that script
<flexiondotorg> pitti, To what?
<pitti> flexiondotorg: to the scrip which does the userdel
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Understood.
<pitti> but jibel is on that ATM
<pitti> we want to see a set -x in the failed case
<flexiondotorg> pitti, I'll wait then.
<flexiondotorg> jibel, The give Ubuntu MATE a test. I seems to fail a little more often than Ubuntu.
<davmor2> jibel: yelp art-work is updated I think it look more like a Viking than a monkey though
<jibel> davmor2, hehe
<jibel> infinity, ^ :)
<infinity> davmor2: It's not a viking, it's Wolverine.
<davmor2> infinity: but that doesn't start with V :P
<davmor2> infinity: maybe the next release will be Wicked Wolverine and then they can keep the mascot ;)
<infinity> davmor2: wascawwy wabbit.
<davmor2> infinity: We are going after the gaming community with the next release Worlda Warcraft release
<rhuddie> MacSlow, for scenarios, you can see an example here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/address_book_app/tests/test_delete_contact.py
<MacSlow> rhuddie, thx... will take a look
<rhuddie> MacSlow, you may also have seen the documentation: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/testscenarios/
<MacSlow> rhuddie, ok
<davmor2> jibel, infinity: meh empty wastebin is still opening a nautilus window :(
<flexiondotorg> pitti, jibel I got oem-config to fail on Ubuntu with -x set. Where should I be looking for error logs?
<flexiondotorg> jibel, That issue with the wastebin. Was that in the live session? - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1445622
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445622 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "Trash directory unable to be found" [High,Confirmed]
<pitti> flexiondotorg, cyphermox: jibel found something, he'll update the bug
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Thanks.
<pitti> cyphermox: I finally understand bug 1445587 *phew*
<ubot5> bug 1445587 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Vivid) "Installer hangs after clicking "Restart Now" when running under qemu" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1445587
<cyphermox> pitti: ah, great
<cyphermox> pitti: I think it should still be working as a proper dm, but I guess we can defer those changes to post-V
<pitti> cyphermox: I made it work with a quick hack locally (defer the reboot by 5 s)
<pitti> cyphermox: now seeing how we can fix this properly to avoid the race
<jibel> cyphermox, added more info to 1436937, userdel fails because it cannot open /etc/subuid
<cyphermox> jibel: if you haven't scrapped this yet, what was running as process 706?
<cyphermox> while oem-config is its own "runlevel", I'm not sure what could have been started running as oem
<jibel> cyphermox, systemd
<jibel> ^
<cyphermox> wha?
<jibel> pitti, ^
<cyphermox> pitti: ^
<jibel> :)
<cyphermox> no idea what that could be besides maybe a user session?
<pitti> (target != runlevel, FTR)
<cyphermox> pitti: inasmuch as it's the default target, and IIRC doesn't start multi-user OR graphical, for all intents and purposes, there should be nothing else running
<cyphermox> pitti: feel free to check debian/ubiquity.target to see if I messed up
<pitti> cyphermox: from what I see on jibel's machine this isn't related to service startup at all
<pitti> cyphermox: one can re-run that userdel, and it keeps failing in exactly the same way, stumbling over /etc/subuid
<cyphermox> then how do you explain any process starting as 706?
<cyphermox> I mean, starting as the oem user
<pitti> cyphermox: I don't know, does it? but that's not even why it fails
<cyphermox> the expectations for oem-config are simple: nothing else should be running, especially not something as the oem user, and if something does and can't be killed for whatever reason, of course userdel will fail
<pitti> it is apparently not failing because there's something running
<cyphermox> if systemd wasn't running as oem, you wouldn't have trouble with /etc/subuid.
<pitti> ah, I see jibel's log
<pitti> he still has the VM, but he's in a meeting ATM
<cyphermox> in any case, since you seem to understand all this better than I do, I can fix console-setup instead.
<pitti> cyphermox: the debconf question? yeah, that'd be appreciated
<cyphermox> yeah
<pitti> cyphermox: so the oem user remove one is a really funny bug
<pitti> cyphermox: wgrant just figured it out
<pitti> (bug in shadow)
<cyphermox> ok
<balloons> wxl, assuming you are still kosher with it, I'm going to add the lubuntu lxqt session to the show and tell track for uos 15.05
<wxl> balloons: yeah we'll figure it out :)
<balloons> wxl, got a cool session title?
<balloons> or preferred day / time?
<wxl> ummmmmmmmmmm
<wxl> "lubuntu, cuter"
<wxl> :)
<wxl> and sensible hours given the fact that i'm not utc :)
<balloons> wxl, ok I'm make it late in the day
<wxl> balloons: so yeah afternoon here is good :)
<balloons> wxl, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22422/lxqt-next-generation-of-lubuntu/. Feel free to change the description or title :-)
<wxl> thx balloons
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1445595
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445595 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Empty Trash Results in File Windows Opening" [Low,Confirmed]
<cprofitt> anyone available to triage that bug
<elopio> veebers: hey, renato made a good comment in here: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-app/fix_base_class/+merge/256243
<elopio> with the recommended way of launching the app, then we require to import the AddressBookApp custom proxy object, even if we don't use it.
<elopio> or well, we don't use it directly.
<elopio> it's one of the problems I see with the registry, we need the import which is not an explicit way of stating what we want.
<knome> balloons, ping?
<balloons> knome, pong
<knome> this can't be right:
<knome>     For a normal to normal upgrade, terminal will show Prompt=normal
<knome>     For a normal to LTS upgrade, terminal will show Prompt=lts
<knome>     For a lts to normal upgrade, terminal will show Prompt=normal
<knome>     For a lts to lts upgrade, terminal will show Prompt=normal
<knome> balloons, shouldn't everything but the last show normal, and the last one LTS?
<balloons> knome, I remember going through this with elfy actually
<balloons> or maybe I'm crazy. We spent time nailing this down so it would be right
<knome> but that's very illogical...
<balloons> all that said, it looks wrong :-)
<knome> elfy, any last words? :P
<balloons> knome, if you wouldn't mind righting our poor logic, we accept MP's; but also patches or simply corrected text :-) Bug reports welcome too
<knome> or i can just push the new version in the branch and the tracker? :)
<knome> and half of the point is that i'm not exactly sure what normal->LTS should do; my logic says "keep normal", but who knows...
<balloons> knome, we like that option the best.. JFFI
<knome> ;)
<knome> balloons, done
<balloons> <3 <3
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-21
<Mirv> normal to lts is probably ok with Prompt=lts, but the last one looks wrong
<jibel> davmor2, ubuntu is rebuilding with all the fixes from yesterday (not sure you got previous msg, it seems I was disconnected)
<davmor2> jibel: nice
<davmor2> jibel: can I assume that netboot would be good to test in the meantime?
<jibel> davmor2, netboot is ready to test.
<jibel> davmor2, ^
<davmor2> jibel: \o/
<davmor2> jibel: ftr the album Synth Pop is awesome for testing to :)
<davmor2> jibel: also 64bit UEFI SecureBoot amd64 netboot under way and burning 32 bit too
<jibel> davmor2, there'll be another respin of desktop images
<davmor2> jibel: not effecting netboot though right?
<jibel> davmor2, no it's a ubiquity fix
<jibel> davmor2, the live session doesn't start when selected from dm
<davmor2> jibel: cool I'll carry on with netboot then, I'll do a desktop and server install here and wait on an update regarding the desktops then
<jibel> davmor2, OK. I'm doing some non-english tests and verifying results for server
<flexiondotorg> pitti, This is what happens when the installer asks to restart now - http://imgur.com/9atTGQf
<flexiondotorg> jibel, davmor2 ^^^^
<pitti> flexiondotorg: this does work on Ubuntu and Xubuntu now; this error message looks like it's trying to access something from the squashfs (which is gone at that point)
<pitti> flexiondotorg: to prevent that, the casper-shutdown script tries to cache all the plymouth themes
<pitti> maybe the mate theme has its themes/plugins in a path which we don't cover?
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Ubuntu MATE does have plymouth themes
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Where is the code that does the caching?
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Maybe I can submit a merge proposal?
<pitti> for path in $(which halt) $(which reboot) /etc/rc?.d /etc/default $(which stty) /bin/plymouth /lib/plymouth /lib/*/plymouth /lib/systemd /etc/systemd /lib/*/libnss_files* /etc/nsswitch.conf /usr/share/fonts/truetype/dejavu/DejaVuSans.ttf /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/fonts/conf.d/60-latin.conf; do
<pitti> flexiondotorg: it's in bin/casper-stop in casper
<pitti> flexiondotorg: I thought by now we'd cache pretty much anything from plymouth; but it looks like it's still missing something there
<flexiondotorg> Ubuntu MATE puts it's plymouth themes in /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-mate-logo
<pitti> that should be covered by /lib/plymouth
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Indeed.
<bluesabre> I have release manager rights, but haven't requested a rebuild before.  When I hit the "Update Rebuild Status" button, does that rebuild for everybody or go to another screen to select?
<bluesabre> balloons: ^
<flexiondotorg> pitti, cyphermox has this same issue some days back in a test release of casper I was testing for him.
<pitti> flexiondotorg: yes, cyphermox, infinity and I were working on that last week, and updated the list
<pitti> flexiondotorg: we don't cachce /var/spool/plymouth/ and /var/lib/plymouth, though
<pitti> flexiondotorg: could you boot a live CD, edit casper-stop in-place to add these two, and check if that helps?
<pitti> it's not required in the other flavors, but maybe on mate
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Just testing stock Ubuntu and then I'll do as your request for Ubuntu mATE.
<pitti> flexiondotorg: I tested stock ubuntu approximately 30 times yesterday, when fixing the "x gets stuck on reboot" bug
<pitti> and I tested xubuntu today's daily this morning
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Fun :)
 * flexiondotorg create a new Ubuntu MATE test VM.
<pitti> flexiondotorg: you can just boot the live CD
<pitti> no need to install AFAICS?
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Understood.
<pitti> flexiondotorg: we should get the same if you merely start the live system and shutdown
<flexiondotorg> pitti, stock Ubuntu just spat out the squashfs error just like Ubuntu MATE.
<pitti> flexiondotorg: hm, I'm definitively not getting that in QEMU or on real iron
<flexiondotorg> pitti, VirtualBox thing?
<flexiondotorg> pitti, For completeness - http://imgur.com/FSlbpIK
<pitti> flexiondotorg: are you testing an iso or from an USB stick? trying to see what's different
<flexiondotorg> pitti, iso in a VirtualBox VM.
<pitti> so it might be usb vs. iso or VB vs. qemu/real hw
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Emulated DVD drive.
<flexiondotorg> I can test a DVD here. I'll burn one.
<pitti> flexiondotorg: we tested an USB stick on real hw, worked there too
<davmor2> pitti: I'm testing real hardware and real dvd's, just call me mr old skool
<pitti> davmor2: no, I'm grateful for that!
<davmor2> pitti: I also do a desktop run from usb on real hw too :)
<davmor2> pitti: I also cover the 3 major gfx and 2 major cpu manufacturers too :D
<flexiondotorg> pitti, If I just boot the live session and restart, the system doesn't reboot.
<flexiondotorg> pitti, If I install and restart, the squashfs errors occur.
<pitti> flexiondotorg: what do you see exactly? x going down? plymouth? the "hit enter" text?
<flexiondotorg> pitti, From the live session only, no squashfs errors.
<pitti> you should see all three, then pressing enter shld reboot; that's what we see here, anyway
<flexiondotorg> pitti, I see this - http://imgur.com/btnxiso
<flexiondotorg> pitti, I do not see a press enter to eject media on either live session reboot nor at the end of an install.
<pitti> *sigh*
<flexiondotorg> pitti, I can't install the DVD on the system. But I can boot the live session and reboot.
<flexiondotorg> Back in a few...
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Booting to live session from DVD on real hardware and selecting shutdown work correctly. I got the "Press Enter" and a system shutdown.
<flexiondotorg> pitti, So, this issue maybe specific to VirtualBox?
<pitti> flexiondotorg: yeah, looks like it
<pitti> flexiondotorg: I'll install VB here and cross-check (but need to sort out two other things first)
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Sure :)
<flexiondotorg> pitti, If you have anyhting the needs testing just ping me.
<pitti> flexiondotorg: how's the actual install looking?
<pitti> anything broken there still?
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Install of Ubuntu MATE and Ubuntu were both fine. I also test oem-config for Ubuntu MATE. Also worked :)
<flexiondotorg> Just need to build new images when the new ubiquity lands so the "Try" option works.
<pitti> flexiondotorg: yay!
<flexiondotorg> pitti, I've ask the OEM to test on there hardware range.
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Will report back later.
<davmor2> jibel: so netboot still works as expected with the exception of the keyboard layouts and servers tty7 being blank
<pitti> flexiondotorg: I confirm the problem in VB
<pitti> flexiondotorg: and when I use a serial console to debug it it of course works
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Typical.
<davmor2> pitti: serial console == debug == automatic fix for all woes ;)
<pitti> ok, so systemd.debug-shell works
<pitti> I see plymouth watch-keystroke running, but as we don't have /cdrom any more it's icky to debug
<pitti> flexiondotorg: ok, so under VB plymouthd doesn't listen to /dev/tty7 and thus neither prints text nor receives keystrokes nor shows animation
<pitti> under qemu and real hw that works
<flexiondotorg> pitti, OK, has a memory.
<pitti> flexiondotorg: we fixed casper to actually show plymouth during shutdown, I guess that exposed that plymouth bug
<flexiondotorg> pitti, The VirtualBox video device id is now blacklisted from grub.
<flexiondotorg> pitti, I actually help test/implement that with the kernel team and cjwatson.
<flexiondotorg> pitti, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/grub-gfxpayload-lists/grub-gfxpayload-lists_0.7/changelog
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Related?
<flexiondotorg> pitti, If so then that same issue should be present with VMWare.
<elfy> pitti: I'm good to rebuild for me now?
<balloons> bluesabre, flexiondotorg did you figure out rebuilds this morning?
<pitti> elfy: we landed a few other fixes; I think infinity is on it, but please coordinate with him
<flexiondotorg> balloons, I rebuild Ubuntu MATE. It was published for all.
<flexiondotorg> balloons, Which is what I expected.
<balloons> also, while I have your attention, I was wondering if ubuntu mate was interested in doing a 'show and tell' session at UOS showcasing ubuntu mate?
<flexiondotorg> balloons, Yes.
<elfy> pitti: ack - it'll have to wait - only in for a short time
<flexiondotorg> popey emailed me.
<flexiondotorg> balloons, I'll get a response when 15.04 is out :)
<balloons> :-) I assumed as much, just double checking
<flexiondotorg> pitti, The OEM confirms that oem-config now works on all their hardware :)
<pitti> flexiondotorg: some good news!
<pitti> flexiondotorg: so we'll try to entirely disable plymouth on live system shutdown; this is too hairy to get right at this point
<davmor2> pitti: any idea why a server install defaults to tty7 but tty7 is a blank screen with just a flashing cursor?
<pitti> davmor2: when exactly?
<davmor2> pitti: install server,  I'm doing it from mini.iso.  Instead of being in TTY with a login prompt I'm on a blank screen with a flashing white underscore and nothing else.  If I switch to tty 1 - 6 I get the login prompt I expect
<davmor2> pitti: I'm trying to find the bug I filed with steps
<davmor2> pitti: as in do the install, reboot the system and you are stuck in tty7 as to a more precise timing :)
<kenvandine> elopio, i asked for a review on my tz_tests branch, it seems to fix those flaky tests reliably, i kicked quite a few rebuilds without test failures
<kenvandine> elopio, although some of the jobs failed, but they weren't test failures, infrastructure problems
<kenvandine> elopio, the thing is, i don't really understand why my branch fixed it :)
<kenvandine> elopio, which i don't like
<elopio> kenvandine: thanks :) Just removing the call to the other test makes things more stable. But yes, I agree that probably it's not fixed, more likely it just happens less often.
<elopio> lets see who's vanguard...
<kenvandine> clearly much more reliable... but also i'm curious why this wasn't a problem until recently
<elopio> brendand: can you make the review for ken's branch? or pass it to federico if you won't have time during your slot.
<kenvandine> that call to the other test has been there for 15 months
<kenvandine> it's clearly better not calling that test of course
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/tz_tests/+merge/256700
<elopio> kenvandine: yes, but so many things can be happening. As we discussed, the test is too big, so it's hard to analyze it. But I have seen funny things, like an async call that happens always in 9 seconds, after a change it takes 11 seconds 1/10 of the times. Just enough to cross the default timeout.
<kenvandine> true
<kenvandine> i just like understanding my fixes :)
<kenvandine> makes sense though
<davmor2> jibel: ^ is this the final
<jibel> davmor2, not yet
<jibel> davmor2, more bugs coming
<davmor2> oh man
<jibel> davmor2, there are 2 bugs currently, 1. session doesn't shutdown/restart on vbox 2. live session doesn't start on i386
<jibel> 1 is fixed and will be in next build, 2 is in progress
<davmor2> jibel: oh so only little things then nothing major
<jibel> davmor2, nothing really ;)
<jibel> davmor2, 2 cannot be fixed at this point but there is a workaround, I'll upgrade the release notes
<jibel> update*
<davmor2> jibel: i386 just needs to die that should fix it right?
<pitti> jibel: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/gtk_ui.py
<elopio> veebers: can we attach to a row in nfss a subunit stream file?
<veebers> elopio: hmm, I'm not sure off the top of my head.  You might be able to u64encode it perhaps as part of the json data.
<veebers> elopio: I would need to take a look at the code to confirm
<elopio> veebers: we are talking about putting in nfss information about each run. I'm wondering where to store the data collected during that run.
<veebers> elopio: ah right, yeah an important question.
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-22
<davmor3> I'm actually pretty pleased with how well the mifi is doing
<davmor3> jibel:how we looking images wise?
<davmor3> jibel:have we had the final spin yet?
<jibel> davmor3, waiting for a new uitk stuck in proposed to rebuild $world
<davmor3> oh crap that'll take an age too won't it
<davmor3> on a plus side I might have internet by then
<davmor3> rvr:morning
<rvr> davmor3: Morning
<davmor3> rvr:I haz no interwebz :'( 3g mifi to the rescue :D
<rvr> davmor3: Oh :(
<rvr> davmor3: So you broke the Internet at the end, isn't it?
<davmor3> rvr: remind me never to test the interwebz again :D
<rvr> lol
<davmor2> jibel: can you try an oem install on 64 uefi system please?  I get no end user setup again.
<davmor2> jibel: and the checksums are right this time
<pitti> flexiondotorg: is bug 1426905 still a problem on current images?
<ubot5> bug 1426905 in grub2 (Ubuntu Vivid) "grub's prerm script fails, preventing installation of vivid Ubuntu-MATE" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1426905
<jibel> davmor2, I will, with next build. Rebuild is in progress
<flexiondotorg> pitti, I can't reproduce it.
<flexiondotorg> pitti, cjwatson helped update the live seeds some weeks back which we believe should have resolved the issue.
<flexiondotorg> pitti, I've had no feedback it is broken and current image testing has not flagged it up.
<pitti> flexiondotorg: ok, then I guess we can un-milestone it for now?
<flexiondotorg> pitti, Yep.
<flexiondotorg> pitti, What does un-milestone it mean exaclty?
<davmor2> jibel: I should add that secureboot is enabled that might have something to do with it too I guess @D
<davmor2> :D even
<pitti> flexiondotorg: mostly that it falls off https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-15.04
<pitti> I'd like to clean that up so that we have an useful radar of what still needs fixing/changing
<flexiondotorg> pitti, However - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1426905/comments/9
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1426905 in grub2 (Ubuntu Vivid) "grub's prerm script fails, preventing installation of vivid Ubuntu-MATE" [High,Triaged]
<flexiondotorg> The last comment seem to imply this is an issue in  Ubuntu GNOME too if you have more than one drive.
<pitti> jibel: bug 1428877
<ubot5> bug 1428877 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Vivid) "partman crashes when trying to make a EFI partition" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1428877
<davmor2> jibel: on a plus side enter reboots and on i386 on hardware you can exit the live session and reboot into the newly installed session :) \o/
<davmor2> back after lunch for some more
<jibel> davmor2, ^ you can download from pending until the bot promotes them to current
<davmor2> jibel: sure
<davmor2> jibel: zsyncs pending now
<elopio> ping brendand_: Saviq is asking for help in #ubuntu-autopilot. You should be there too while you are vanguard.
<elopio> brendand_: <Saviq> hey guys, do you have an idea how to work around this failure https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/2080/console
<elopio> <Saviq> it is a real bug (bug #1421009), but until we can fix it, I'd like to try a workaround that would catch the introspection timeout and restart unity in that case
<elopio> <ubot5> bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<elopio> <Saviq> but it seems ap catches the timeout and tries again... and again... and again... which, in itself seems to be a bug (shall I file?)
<ubot5> bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<elopio> can you take care of it?
<Saviq> elopio, I asked yesterday night, was brendand_ vanguard then, too? ;)
 * brendand_ isn't in ubuntu-autopilot :/
<davmor2> jibel: good news, OEM from the pending image has the end user setup tool \o/
<jibel> davmor2, Good news \o/
<davmor2> jibel: one bit of bad news however shouldn't  the oem user network be setup?  ie info for the ap and password be taken from the install?
<elopio> Saviq: probably not :) Next time, please make sure to ping ubuntu-qa, that's the highlight we all follow.
<elopio> now fgimenez is the vanguard. Can you take care of this? ^
<davmor2> brendand_: I saw what you did then you said in instead of an very clever ;)
<fgimenez> elopio, ok i'll take a look
<elopio> thanks.
<davmor2> jibel: Woohoo!!!!! OEM has worked \o/
<elopio> \o/ shiny and new mako screen.
<elopio> lets see if this one lasts...
<balloons> elopio, heh.. again? or did you just now get around to replacing?
<balloons> elopio, I'll also note my replacement mako screen suffers from phantom touches. It will occasionally register touches all by itself
<elopio> balloons: again, this is screen #3.
<elopio> maybe I should get a better bumper.
<balloons> elopio, yikes
<elopio> michelle will hate me when I return this poor phone, but that's field testing right?
<elopio> por las calles de Costa Rica.
<balloons> I bought a huge bumper.. the whole thing is wrapped now
<balloons> elopio, jaja
<elopio> http://grooveshark.com/s/08+En+Las+Calles+De+Costa+Rica/55wuNV?src=5
<davmor2> jibel: do we know why memcheck isn't an option on amd64 under uefi/secureboot?
<davmor2> jibel: release notes are in place now and open as expected \o/
<davmor2> jibel: hmm the wording does make it sound like we have Firefox and Chromium installed by default though, with, Firefox is updated to version 36 and Chromium is updated to version 41
<elopio> vila: so, it's important to get the dep8 tests running in a bare qemu because our second priority for CI is to run dep8s on silos.
<vila> right
<elopio> if they fail in proposed-migration, we won't be able to put the dep8s in trunk.
<vila> indeed
<elopio> vila: if you got that solved, then next step is to make sure they run in the phone.
<elopio> right now, they require phablet-config writable-image before.
<vila> elopio: https://pastebin.canonical.com/130130/ is what is working from a bare qemu
<elopio> vila: push it to the branch please.
<vila> elopio: re-running once to make sure
<vila> elopio: and then I'll push ;)
<elopio> we still need to add to that the condition to start xvfb.
<vila> yup
<vila> elopio: what's the preferred way to detect that we're running on a phone (or on the desktop) ?
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/platform.py#L163
<elopio> I think the question is whether we have mir or not.
<vila> elopio: right, that's the real question
<elopio> pgrep unity-system-compositor
<vila> elopio: I almost tempted to say that autopilot should do that (including xvfb setup like we did for sst)
<elopio> I'm unclear there.
<flexiondotorg> elfy, You about/
<elopio> could be good.
<elopio> what I would like is an autopilot headless mode, but that's not possible without the headless mir.
<elfy> flexiondotorg: sort of, just doing some quick smokescreen checks - been in about 20 minutes
<vila> elopio: it's at least possible on X
<elopio> with a headless mir, we could depend on mirvfb | xvfb, and then call autopilot --headless, which will figure out which one to start.
<elfy> good day quality channel people
<vila> elopio: yup, is there a card for mirvfb ?
<elopio> vila: there is a bug, but after long discussion we came out with the solution of asking CI to provision a kvm with gxl.
<elopio> http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/setup_kvm_for_mir.html
<elopio> then the bug priority was not raised.
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1239872
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239872 in Mir "[enhancement] Add a virtual framebuffer mode/driver for testing" [Medium,Triaged]
<elopio> vila: there are some tests that won't run properly on xvfb, like the ones that require url-dispatcher.
<elopio> url-dispatcher is only configured during mir startup.
<vila> elopio: then the tests should require that
<vila> elopio: and they'll be skipped otherwise
<vila> urgh ff crashed
<balloons> elopio, the song you linked was cool.. La máquina de hacer pájaros is an interesting artist name. What does it mean?
<elopio> balloons: the bird making machine. It's from argentina.
<balloons> are they instrumental only?
<elfy> hi balloons
<elopio> balloons: no, they sing on some.
<vila> elopio: pgrep unity-system-compositor fails on both the phone and the desktop
<vila> elopio: despite being there in 'ps fax'
<vila> elopio: branch pushed after a succesful run by the way
<balloons> ahh, I like instrumental stuff. I'll listen to more.. Favorite album by them?
<balloons> elfy, howdy howdy!
<balloons> my image is freshly synced and it's time to dive back in.. right after I eat :-)
<flexiondotorg> elfy, In the QA tracker I am unsure if I should be failing test cases.
<flexiondotorg> elfy, For example, the shutdown/reboot thing with Virtualbox.
<elfy> balloons: well try vbox first - just to put you in the mood
<elfy> flexiondotorg: well
<flexiondotorg> elfy, I get an installed system. So, should I pass or fail?
<elfy> the thing is at the end of the day - YOU are the one marking them as ready or not
<elopio> thanks vila.
<flexiondotorg> elfy, I will mark them ready, I have documented the vbox thing in the release note.
<elfy> so regardless of whether fail here or not - if you are happy to make as ready
<elfy> flexiondotorg: I'd not do that till tomorrow
<elfy> stops people reporting against it
<flexiondotorg> elfy, I am not going to mark them until tomorrow when others have had the oppotunity to test.
<flexiondotorg> elfy, But based on what I've done, they are looking good.
<elfy> aah right, thought you meant now :)
<elopio> vila: pgrep -f unity-system-compositor
<flexiondotorg> elfy, I'm just curious as to how some flavour have passes when others have highlighted failures you must have encountered.
<elfy> flexiondotorg: who knows - I don't think people are NOT seeing issues
<vila> elopio: ha, right, far better ;)
<elopio> balloons: they only have two, the group died soon. I like Películas.
<elfy> flexiondotorg: re vbox, I personally am happy to mark that as a fail - it does fail the test - but, I am happy to make them ready - we'll just note that on release notes
<flexiondotorg> elfy, Thanks for the clarification.
<flexiondotorg> elfy, I agree with your approach.
<jibel> davmor2, anything to report on desktop images?
<jibel> davmor2, I did Chinese, screen reader, weird partitions, no-network, non-english tests and some others and didn't find anything critital
<jibel> critical*
<davmor2> still going on i386 but so far nothing blocking so far
<teward> have final-state ISOs been made available for initial testing yet, or does that wait until release tomorrow
<elfy> teward: what we have now is likely to be it I hope
<teward> hope so too, my Vivid VM is asploded and needs a reinstall so meh
<elfy> if you're usiing vbox there are issues
<elfy> well - an issue from *my*perspective - be prepared to reboot at wall
<teward> elfy: mmm, nope, still not using vbox :P
<teward> vmware's what i've been using :)
<elfy> no idea with that I'm afraid
<kenvandine> elopio, next week at our sprint, i'm going to talk to mardy about the need to reorganize our plugins for qml tests
<elfy> teward: test results of an install from that would be useful I guess
<elopio> kenvandine: cool, thanks.
<kenvandine> elopio, i haven't forgotten, just good to have f2f time :)
<elopio> kenvandine: I agree. I would like to be there too :)
<flexiondotorg> teward, Look out for this one with Vmware. Would be interested to know if it is affected - http://launchpad.net/bugs/1447038
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1447038 in casper (Ubuntu) "15.04: Shutdown/Restart of live session guest does not work in Virtualbox" [Undecided,New]
<teward> flexiondotorg: gotta zsync the image down first :0
<teward> with crappy campus wifi i don't think it'll be speedy
<ianorlin> flexiondotorg: it doesn't effect kvm/qemu I just tested with a lubuntu-desktop image
<flexiondotorg> ianorlin, Yep. I confirm that kvm/qemu seem unaffected.
 * teward drags wxl out into the open :p
<wxl> teward: dude that filed that bug left a comment on the original bug, so i was asking him to file a new one and then flexiondotorg mentioned it
<wxl> wait, is flexiondotorg gravy45?
<flexiondotorg> wxl, No I am not gravy45
<flexiondotorg> gravy45 is test Ubuntu MATE though.
<flexiondotorg> *testing
<teward> wxl: running the test now
<teward> wxl: now that the image finished rsync :)
<teward> zsync*
<teward> god i'm so used to typing rsync >.<
<teward> wxl: #1447038 CONFIRMED with 'reboot' button on VMware Workstation 10.  CONFIRMED with 'shutdown' button on VMware Workstation 10.
<wxl> awww fooey
<wxl> i'm going to change the description
<wxl> you me too it teward ?
<wxl> head over there and leave a note about the vmware version please
<teward> wxl: i'm generating a hardware profile per QATeam/Hardware now to include as a link - should explain the environment pretty well.
<teward> wxl: see comment #6
<vila> elopio: so, I've pushed my latest changes. The next step would be to run the same tests on the phone (and find the right way to express the deps). I'll dig that tomorrow
<elopio> thanks vila.
<elopio> I'll let you play with the branch, so I won't touch it today.
<vila> elopio: ok
<elfy> thanks teward
<elfy> I suspect that (as before) fixing one fixes the other, but useful to know for release notes
<teward> elfy: indeed.  granted that's Lubuntu - the server image from beta 2 still shuts down and reboots as it should ('cause no live environment xD)
<teward> (and I updated my server VM via the repos and nothing broke xD)
 * wxl slaps teward 
<elfy> oh right
<elfy> desktop images are things currently less than favourable on vbox
<Saviq> om26er, thanks! note the comment I just added about boot.img
<om26er> Saviq, just flash the latest image, install the silo and reboot the device with that boot.img ?
<Saviq> om26er, yup
<Saviq> om26er, let me know if you have issues
<om26er> Saviq, sure, I will.
 * teward slaps wxl back
 * teward then watches the slap fight ensue
<om26er> Saviq, if i slowly swipe from the bottom dash is reset first and then the bottom edge works.
<om26er> We could detect a Tap vs Move and act accordingly ?
<Saviq> om26er, not a tap vs. move, at most tap vs. long press (the button isn't actually part of the touch screen)
<Saviq> om26er, but yes, you're right, we could fix tomorrow morning if you feel this is disqualifying
<om26er> Saviq, hmm, I think today is the window for landing before sanity and regression testing starts
<om26er> Saviq, tomorrow GMT morning we start doing sanity and regression testing of the image.
<tnt1> laptop will not resume from suspend vivid 15.04  using gui or systemctl supend what package do i file a bug
<bdmurray> tnt1: the linux (kernel) package seems like a good spot
<bdmurray> tnt1: using ubuntu-bug linux to gather log files
<tnt1> bdmurray the problem is that this from a liveusb disk and not a installed system
<bdmurray> tnt1: the bug reporting process is the same
<tnt1> bdmurray ok thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons,  hi
<vila> elopio: ....and pushed a better version: it executes ubuntu-touch-session when needed from inside the testbed. It's a bit hackish but avoid the issues in the test deps.
<vila> elopio: leading to bed now, If you could smoke test it on qemu and confirm it works for you, I'll try on a phone tomorrow
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-23
<elopio> vila: it worked the second time I ran it.
<elopio> the first time it gave an error about timing out waiting for login. Not sure what that's about.
<vila> elopio: O_o you got a log or something ?
 * vila yawns
<vila> elopio: did I mention that with the latest changes the same dep8 tests runs on the phone, the archive and -proposed ?
<elopio> vila: \o/
<vila> ^_^
<elopio> so we are ready to get the MP reviewed by the dev, right?
<vila> that's what I asked you in my last comment yes
<vila> elopio: keep in mind that since those are new dep8 tests, they won't block promotion if they fail at first
<vila> elopio: they will need to succeed at least once and *thne* they'll block ;)
<elopio> oh, that's handy.
<vila> kudos to jibel&pitti
<elopio> vila: lets get a review from oSoMoN and pitti.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/webbrowser-app/autopkgtest/+merge/256858
<pitti> wut?
<elopio> also, anybody else from ubuntu-qa who wants to chime in ^
<pitti> oh yes, ISTR that it was mentioned on the ML, but after two sprint weeks I'm hopelessly behind in mails
<elopio> pitti: it's a branch to run the browser autopilot tests as dep8.
<vila> right, I'm not sure all the tricks I used are really... well, I'd be happy to have pitti's feedback on them indeed ;)
<pitti> elopio: nice work!
<elopio> pitti: well, lots of people involved to get this to work, with yourself first in the list :)
 * vila nods . o O (ubuntu-touch-sessioin)
<brendand_> elopio, bing
<brendand_> elopio, i chimed. nothing major
<elopio> balloons: bong.
<brendand_> oh boy balloons is going to be deeply confused
<elopio> brendand_: agree with your comment.
 * balloons scratches head
<elopio> and btw, now we are in a better shape to document this in a central place instead of the README.
<elopio> do you have any recommendations for a good place in the wiki?
<balloons> pitti, did alesage ping you about showing off adt as a demo session @ UOS?
<balloons> elopio, a good place for ?
<vila> elopio: by the way, you mentioned a login issue on first run ? Details ? Did you get logs for that ?
 * balloons suddenly feels the bong was for brendand_ 
 * balloons feels left out
<brendand_> balloons, hey whoah man - i don't do drugs okay!
<pitti> elopio, vila: reviewed the MP
<pitti> balloons: no, not yet
<balloons> pitti, we're soliciting folks to give cool demos, and alesage mentioned perhaps showing off adt would make a nice demo. It would be cool to see the different / novel ways it can be used
<balloons> and/or if you have some other pitti created goodness to show off, feel free :-)
<vila> pitti: ghaaaa, I tried set +a instead of set -a....
<pitti> just boring boot stuff last cycle
<pitti> so if anything there, I could demo some ways how to do boot speed and debug stuff now
<elopio> balloons: good place to write the steps to run the dep8 tests and analyze the results.
<balloons> pitti, ohh right.. I imagine the bootspeed chart and hackery has changed eh
<vila> pitti: thanks for the review ;-D I stumble across many things and didn't mention them all (but some hints in the history), you found them all and then some \o/
<vila> pitti: about needs-recommends, I wondered if python3-evdev should move to Depends in autopilot-touch ?
<balloons> elopio, hmm.. we have a page on autpkgtest already, let me dig it up. It might make sense there
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Running_tests_with_autopkgtest
<pitti> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<pitti> those are the two I'm aware of, aside from the docs that autopkgtest ships itself
<vila> pitti: i.e. I thought using needs-recommends may install too much or something (will use it for now)
<elopio> pitti: ahh, right. That's actually a good place to document about trv.
<elopio> we should probably clean it up a little and push it to the archive.
<balloons> elopio, yea pitti linked the page I was thinking of
<balloons> and yea, upstream as well: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/tree/doc/README.package-tests.rst
<pitti> jibel: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/job/vivid-adt-libanyevent-cachedns-perl/
<vila> pitti: ADT_NORMAL_USER is only set for setup-commands, not for tests (IIRC my late-night readings). Should it ?
<pitti> vila: err yes, it absolutely should; it's not supposed to be set for setup-commands
<pitti> (it might be, but not specified)
<pitti> vila: oh sorry, you are right
<pitti> I totally misremembered what this was for
<vila> pitti: so, the next best choice after ADT_NORMAL_USER is USER or LOGNAME ?
<pitti> vila: yes, the solution in the branch seems fine
<vila> ack
<elopio> vila: you might prefer the command line tool corey wrote.
<elopio> https://github.com/cgoldberg/subunitdetails
<vila> hmm
<vila> I'm torn between my personal preferences and the greater good ;) Sounds like enhancing trv may benefit more people no ?
<elopio> vila: yes. And trv should probably be a UI for that library.
<elopio> vila: do you have a trace for that Mouse error?
<elopio> I want to see where it decides it should create a Mouse instead of a Touch.
<vila> elopio: yup, but in standup right now ;)
<vila> elopio: ack, I'm re-running without needs-recommends to isolate
<vila> elopio: so, one traceback is https://pastebin.canonical.com/130219/ but I've seen the message for tests that succeeded O_o
<vila> elopio: I've push my latest change, if you use revision 978 you should be able to reproduce on a phone
<vila> elopio: reverting needs-recommends fixes the issue
<vila> pitti: ^ needs-recommends is too greedy, not fully diagnosed yet but it seems to install too much which probably confuse autopilot
<pitti> vila: hm, that might be a problem in itself, but I guess you instaed just explicitly add the deps you need?
<vila> pitti: yup, it's only python3-evdev at that point (you may have missed my previous question, let me re-paste)
<vila> <vila> pitti: about needs-recommends, I wondered if python3-evdev should move to Depends in autopilot-touch ?
<pitti> vila: for -touch, I think yes
<pitti> vila: recommends on such meta-packages are a bit pointless
<vila> i.e. I'm unclear about what the package does but ... right will file a MP explaining my issue and see what the reviewers say ;)
<vila> ha
<vila> I'm also unclear about whether this meta-package is mentioned somewhere to get installed...
<vila> pitti: why is this pointless ? (That may wait for next week if you don't have time to reply now ;)
<pitti> vila: well, metapackages sohld install a group of packages that you need for this case, and make up its mind if it wants a recommended one or not
<pitti> vila: but yeah, I suppose it's perfect bikeshedding material :)
<pitti> vila: I think the more interesting issue is why ap3 breaks when you install all recommends
<vila> pitti: yup, that's the one elopio wants to look at more closely
<vila> elopio: correct ?
<elopio> vila: yes. Now I'm wondering why on test end it's moving the mouse.
<vila> it's in the way ?
<vila> ;-D
<elopio> I suppose this comes from earlier, it somehow instantiates the Mouse on setup and tries to clean it up.
<elopio> I'll get a phone and debug.
<vila> elopio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1447688
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1447688 in Autopilot "python3-evdev should be a Depends for autopilot-touch" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> vila: I'm not yet sure how to define a dependency on autopilot-touch
<elopio> we need to install autopilot-touch only if we are on the phone, bug debs can't depend on that, only on architecture, right?
<elopio> how would we know if we have a touchscreen or not?
<vila> yeah, it's unclear to me too, we may want to install it explicitly when we're not using ubuntu-touch-session (still hackish)
<vila> It's a different axis, we use ubuntu-touch-session to setup a screen, not an input device
<vila> I don't think it matters much for now but it's something to keep in mind
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: meeting with balloons in 30 minutes to talk about docs for the test helpers.
<jfunk> elopio: thx for highlighting that, I think everyone who participates in developing those should attend, likely everyone in projects-team no?
<ki7mt> where is the meeting taking place ?
<elopio> jfunk: also ops should be interested, as they can quickly write a high level test to reproduce an issue.
<elopio> ki7mt: google hangouts.
<elopio> ki7mt: I saw your email about wanting to write tests. Welcome, and please ping if you have questions.
<ki7mt> elopio, thanks, I'm sure there will be many questions, but have a fare amount of reading to do first :-)
<jfunk> ops-team ^
<rvr> ops-team is really really busy with silos
<davmor2> not a good week for meetings could be why jibel cancelled them all
<nuclearbob> balloons: do you have a hangout link?
<elopio> nuclearbob: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/leo-nicholas
<balloons> isn't it now?
<elopio> balloons: we are waiting for you.
<balloons> yes, google hates m
<elopio> now internet hates me, the hangout seems fine but I'm talking to myself
<balloons> no worries, we'll wait
<ki7mt> elopio, that's ok m8, I talk to myself all the time :-)
<balloons> ki7mt, nice to see you here as well. You're going to enjoy test writing :-)
<ki7mt> balloons, Hi, yes, I think so, will be a steep learning curve, but I like those sort of challenges.
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-24
<elopio> vila: I added needs-recommends and removed python3-evdev from the deps, and didn't get any errors.
<vila> elopio: on a phone where it was already installed  or on qemu ?
<vila> s/or on qemu//
<elopio> vila: on a freshly flashed phone, with writable-image
<vila> hmm
<vila> adb shell apt-cache policy python3-evdev ?
<vila> elopio: errr
<vila> sorry misread
<vila> elopio: if the image is writable you *can* apt-get install, so no errors ?
<elopio> hmm, yes. But if the phone is not writable you can't build the package.
<vila> elopio: yes, that's why we use adt-run -B ?
<elopio> ah, right.
<elopio> so I should try again with read-only...
<vila> elopio: learning with you ;) I didn't thought about the package build use case ;)
<cprofitt> anyone have any idea if the trash action on the unity launcher are in a config file or a binary blob.
<cprofitt> trying to figure out how to fix this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1445595
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1445595 in unity (Ubuntu) "Empty Trash Results in File Windows Opening" [Low,Triaged]
<roadmr> balloons: so I signed up for a show-and-tell session, but I don't have a blueprint, wiki or pad... so I left those blank. Hope it's ok :)
<balloons> roadmr, yes, no worries
<balloons> thanks for signing up!
<roadmr> balloons: np, hope I don't get booed off the stage :D
<balloons> roadmr, heh, I think you'll be just fine :-)
<Captonjamason> hello
<Captonjamason> i quickly came in here ti get some help and notify you guys of something
<Captonjamason> i just put vivid on a disk and installed it on my laptop and it looks like it didnt install GRUB
<Captonjamason> i dont know if this is a problem you guys need to fix
<Captonjamason> but i also need help
#ubuntu-quality 2015-04-25
<teward> balloons: around?  got a question for you (if you're not around I'll leave you alone then)
<elfy> teward: balloons tends to be here working hours
<teward> mmm
<teward> nevermind then
#ubuntu-quality 2016-04-25
<Viktors> I just tried 16.04 desktop amd64 trial on my Thinkpad T420 and it just comes up with icons on the desktop... mouse moves but clikcking or any keyboard actions do nothing.  Works ok with 14.04/
#ubuntu-quality 2016-04-26
<balloons> that's no fun
<flocculant> balloons: if you happen to be about - 5 minutes of your valuable time :)
<balloons> flocculant, fire away
<flocculant> \o/
<flocculant> no yakkety on packages yet - is it series - milestones before you can do anything else?
 * flocculant is sorting stuff out for us currently :)
<balloons> ahh, you should have the magic for that
<flocculant> yea - just wanting to make sure that was right and I didn't explode it all over the place :p
<flocculant> measure twice, cut once ;)
<balloons> so yea, make a new series and a new milestone
<balloons> then add builds
<flocculant> balloons: ok - thanks - people can add their own builds I assume
<balloons> for packages I usually add builds for pretty much everything -- it just carries over
<balloons> for the 'dailies' as it were; much like the iso tracker
<flocculant> yup
<balloons> there could / should / was a scropt
<balloons> *script
<flocculant> right
<flocculant> balloons: ok - added all the ones that had a xenial build then
<flocculant> no testsuites though
<flocculant> not sure what people are doing - I know that we're doing something a bit different this cycle
<flocculant> balloons: thanks :)
<flocculant> Kiwikaki: just so you know - while there are builds showing up against xubuntu on the iso tracker - we've not really started testing
<Kiwikaki> flocculant: ok :)
<flocculant> nice to see someone new about though :)
<Kiwikaki> hehe thanks. I'll do my best to help you guys with testing :)
<flocculant> not sure where you are looking - but xubuntu testing discussions will be on the xubuntu dev mailing list - and sometimes via our LP testing group
<Kiwikaki> Ok thanks. I'm only on the Ubuntu qality mailing list.
<flocculant> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel and https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-testers if you're interested in Xubuntu
<Kiwikaki> I'm already subscribed :)
<flocculant> :)
<hggdh> balloons: just FYI, I put teo8976 in moderation on the ML, due to CoC issues. I have been rejecting all emails that do not conform with the CoC
<balloons> ty
<teward> has anyone had any issues with any of the images running fine in Live mode, but failing to run after Installed, on VMware infrastructure?
<teward> (just noticed on Lubuntu 16.04 images)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-04-28
<balloons> tsimonq2, great writeup! http://tsimonq2.net/blog/2016/04/27/
<wxl> tsimonq2: but you might want to check your comments thing at the bottom.
<tsimonq2> wxl: looks fine to me :)
<tsimonq2> balloons: thanks, gotta revise some things :)
<wxl> hm don't work here
<wxl> oh
<wxl> nevermind. blocked.
<tsimonq2> :/ k
#ubuntu-quality 2017-04-26
<Guest17638> help
<Guest17638> please
<tsimonq2> !help | Guest17638
<ubot5> Guest17638: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Hariharan> ping-all : I am using netboot for installing ubuntu, netboot files will be extracted in ubuntu-installer, is there a way to install with custom folder name then ubuntu-installer.
<davmor2> Hariharan: probably not the best channel for help try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-installer
<Hariharan> davmor2: thanks
<flocculant> oh sigh ...
<flocculant> artful added to tracker - but it's at the bottom for some reason
#ubuntu-quality 2017-04-27
<gsilva> Is anyone here in the mailing list?
<tsimonq2> gsilva: Yes?
<gsilva> thoughts on this? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-quality/2017-April/006854.html
<gsilva> I'm not 100% sure how I feel about this but it is definitely a concerning issue someone is doing all this
<tsimonq2> hggdh: ^^^
<gsilva> I was considering emailing the community council about this. To let them know what is going on and for them to do whatever they think it is adequate
<gsilva> but I don't want to get into troubles myself
<tsimonq2> gsilva: You won't get into trouble... ;)
<tsimonq2> gsilva: They're very nice, understanding people that can help.
<gsilva> They just might ignore me, hehe
<tsimonq2> Well, there's a Community Council member here, and if they see this, I'm guessing they won't ignore it. ;)
<gsilva> Okay, I'll still send an email just to express my concerns and let them deal with the issue - if they feel they should, obviously
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
<gsilva> Thanks!
<tsimonq2> gsilva: Thank YOU for keeping an eye out... :)
<gsilva> Those who don't have projects have to do something, haha
<tsimonq2> :)
<hggdh> gsilva: we do not bite :-)
<tsimonq2> ^ :)
<gsilva> hggdh, nobody bites but I wasn't sure if that should be reported to you or not. Either way, a message has been sent
<hggdh> gsilva: I have some personal reasons not to like what is represented by the swastika, in any form
<hggdh> it is also my personal view that political images should be avoided here
<hggdh> I have not yet given my view on the image, but I will
<gsilva> That is my main point in this topic. I'm not offended. I just don't think we should use religion or political visions around here
<gsilva> And that also caught my eye because it is relatively easy to edit other pages
<gsilva> and we would have a severe problem if someone started posting swastikas all over the place :-)
<hggdh> gsilva: please note that, when doing the above, I am primarily giving my *personal* opinion. What the CC will decide, I do not know. Yet.
<hggdh> but yes, we will act as needed
<hggdh> gsilva: also, please rest assured that we listen to all
<gsilva> Great to hear
<gsilva> and yes, it is my personal opinion too that I should you should hear about
<hggdh> I agree
<gsilva> that I thought*
<gsilva> Well, thanks for helping!
<hggdh> you are welcome
#ubuntu-quality 2017-04-28
<flocculant> balloons: bug 1686906 really is a pita - especially now that I've got to page down to find artful :(
<ubot5`> bug 1686906 in Ubuntu QA Website "iso.qa fails to remember choices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686906
#ubuntu-quality 2018-04-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu539)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu539)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu539)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu539)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu539)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu539)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu540)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu540)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu540)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu540)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu540)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu540)
#ubuntu-quality 2018-04-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180424.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu541)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu541)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu541)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu541)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu541)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu541)
#ubuntu-quality 2018-04-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu542)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu542)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu542)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu542)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu542)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu542)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu543)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu543)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu543)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu543)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu543)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Bionic Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu543)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
#ubuntu-quality 2018-04-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
<balloons> Happy release day everyone
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180425.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
<TDO|Aquina> 'lo
<flocculant> hi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
<TDO|Aquina> :)
<flocculant> yep - I'm here too ;)
<akxwi-dave> never have guessed  :-)
<flocculant> :D
<TDO|Aquina> :)
<flocculant> TDO|Aquina: anyway - if you're wnating to get back into testing Xubuntu - we'd be more than pleased ;)
<flocculant> the QA team you tried to join isn't the same as the standard tester one - it's a team that I invite people into - it's so that people who do qa/testing for us have a way into the main Xubuntu Team
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
<TDO|Aquina> Kamilion, I see. Yes, me and some in my organization ran a 4 year migartion process to FreeBSD on servers and TrueOS on desaktops. However TueOS is not ready due to bad installer and needed updates in Lumina (GUI). Anyways we're back using Xubuntu on the desktop and consider migrating back from FreeBSD severs tu Ubuntu servers as well.
<TDO|Aquina> long story short: thx for the warm welcome, flocculant! :)
<flocculant> TDO|Aquina: you're welcome :)
<TDO|Aquina> At least I joined https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-testers which is fine for now. :)
<flocculant> yup
<flocculant> akxwi-dave could explain better what happens with the QA team - as it happened to him ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
<TDO|Aquina> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been updated (20180426)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 35 entries have been added, updated or disabled
#ubuntu-quality 2018-04-29
<specialtr4> TESTING TESTING
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-20
<valorie> kc2bez: so I've heard
<valorie> soooo annoying
<valorie> I'm in a lot of bridged chans and none have that bug
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> Here is issue which I'm talking about
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya> I found it same during Kubuntu installer via Breeze Dark selection (re @philipz: got a screenshot?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya>  (re @philipz: got a screenshot?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <JaydipChabhadiya>  (re @philipz: got a screenshot?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @RikMills @Sick_Rimmit ^^ (re @JaydipChabhadiya: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <brsvh65> @philipz I'm testing ubuntu preinstalled sever image for raspi with usb device error, and I cant through serial debugging to know the specific package associated with the error. So I want to know where should I report.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <brsvh65> And the image version where the error occurred is daily build 0417. Get error usb usb1-port1: couldn't allodoge usb_device when kernel boot, after startup all USB devices will not available.
<lotuspsychje> anyone still had bugs open on -desktop let me know, mine seems to be all solved here
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @brsvh65 unfortunately i'm not sure where that should be reported. maybe against linux as its likely a driver issue
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> so go for 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<FocalNoob> hi, all, is it possible to install 20.04 from remote source with virt-install as it has been possible with previous versions?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <brsvh65> thx (re @philipz: so go for 'ubuntu-bug linux')
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> That is a 3rd party widget from store.kde.org (re @JaydipChabhadiya: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> The maker of that widget needs to fix it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @leon24ib
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <leon24ib> ty & hi everyone (re @philipz: welcome @leon24ib)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @leon24ib which flavor are you testing today?
<lotuspsychje> tested bug #1873768 and affected/confirmed
<ubot5> bug 1873768 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Gnome Network Settings wrong position of texts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873768
<lotuspsychje> and duped ^^
<lotuspsychje> jphilips: did you test multi monitor on xubuntu?
<jphilips> lotuspsychje: alittle
<lotuspsychje> jphilips: TJ- in +1 reports an issue where plugging second monitor on AMD graphics gives a weird 6 rows disforming
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> Oh my! I just tried UbuntuDDE. First distro in a long time that tempts me to switch!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> How different it is from ElementaryOSes look'n'feel? (re @Linuxophil: Oh my! I just tried UbuntuDDE. First distro in a long time that tempts me to switch!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> I found elementaryOS extremely nice, but barely usable :/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> Completely different. (re @MrkiMike: How different it is from ElementaryOSes look'n'feel?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> I did not enjoy form or function of elementary OS. (re @MrkiMike: I found elementaryOS extremely nice, but barely usable :/)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Aha! Well, ok then, we're aligned there :) I'll try DDE then too :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> lotuspsychje: seems my msg on irc didnt reach you. what i had typed was that i didnt have an amd but if you got a bug report, i could check it.
<lotuspsychje> @philipz: we dont have a specific bug report for his case yet
<shaban238> will we get the update regarding the snap store today Eickmeyer ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> shaban238: the transparency issue?
<shaban238> yep
<shaban238> remember him saying that on monday it would get resolved
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <franksmcb> If anyone has a test system with nVidia we would appreciate if you could test the Ubuntu MATE Focal Final release and see if you are able to install without a crash, per http://pad.lv/1871268.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1871268 in Ubuntu CD Images "Installation fails with Could not configure 'libc6:i386'. , E:Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libgcc-s1:i386'" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @franksmcb i have integrated graphics with nvidia. would that be fine?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <franksmcb> Yes that would be helpful. Thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> okay. zsyncing now.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> @franksmcb FYI, anything marked as "final release" in the ISO tracker is simply a release candidate.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <franksmcb> 😀 (re @Eickmeyer: @franksmcb FYI, anything marked as "final release" in the ISO tracker is simply a release candidate.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> plus only mate and netbook images have that mile even created yet!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> plus only mate and netbook images have that milestone even created yet! (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> saying that ISO are getting a respin now, no matter what they are marked
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> saying that ISOs are getting a respin now, no matter what they are marked (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <franksmcb> Thanks @RikMills for the update. Also a big thanks for all the incredible work you do all the time.
<kubuntu-tester73> I'm on Kubuntu 20.04 for the past week now and only my primary display will flicker to a black screen for about 1 second randomly. T460p with Nividia 940mx graphics. 3 monitors (laptop 4k and 1080p). The 4k is the primary monitor. Potential causes?
<jibel> a reminder, you can follow the status of the release on this post https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-20-04-lts-final-release-status-tracking
<jibel> respins, blockers and all
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Seems there is a ISO build problem with Xubuntu, so if anyone is waiting to test the new ISO for that, it will not appear with the rest for a while I guess
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Lubuntu s now available
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> also like the iso's are coming in too slow :/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> we are 3 days out
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Not that I'm faulting anyone
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Its just if you want to test, take the MOST RECENT iso and run the upgrades
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> since lubuntu is out:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bugs to watch
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> package lubuntu-grub-theme (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: error creating symbolic link ‘./boot/grub/themes/lubuntu-grub-theme/icons/ubuntu.png’: Operation not permitted - symbolic link on vfat filesystem (LP: #1873008 5)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1873008 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "package lubuntu-grub-theme (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: error creating symbolic link './boot/grub/themes/lubuntu-grub-theme/icons/ubuntu.png': Operation not permitted - symbolic link on vfat filesystem" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873008
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> These things happen. (re @ItzSwirlz: also like the iso's are coming in too slow :/)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I'm sure it'll be fixed before release (re @RikMills: These things happen.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> I believe lubuntu dropped the buggy grub theme off their ISO @tsimonq2 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> It isn't in the seed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200420)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> Yes (re @RikMills: I believe lubuntu dropped the buggy grub theme off their ISO @tsimonq2 ?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> I nuked it for now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <tsimonq2> No time to test
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> oh k
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> well the best i can do is live session since i can't run an entire disk
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> but i can do a "replace partitioning"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> and manual
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh it's all there onw
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Yes, 1st set of ISOs for all flavours (xubuntu excepted) are ready to test.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> https://twitter.com/popey/status/1252289302190526471
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> \o/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Thanks for pinging, much appreciated! (re @RikMills: Yes, 1st set of ISOs for all flavours (xubuntu excepted) are ready to test.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> retweeted from subuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> xubuntu*
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> language support in ukui not working
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> UKUI might not even support translations very well, it's built for Chinese users. (re @ItzSwirlz: language support in ukui not working)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> got a package name?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Eickmeyer> Not off the top of my head.
<Eickmeyer> That's a question for handsome_feng.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @franksmcb is not having a okay button in the 'shut down this system now?' dialog normal? so i dont have to wait a minute while it ticks down
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @uD4ra
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> welcome
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Discovered kylin bugs: bug #187939
<ubot5> bug 187939 in mono (Ubuntu) "package mono-runtime 1.2.6+dfsg-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187939
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Discovered kylin bugs: bug #1873939 (edited)
<ubot5> bug 1873939 in peony (Ubuntu) "Notification saying that external device is able to be removed appears off screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873939
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> thats the correct one. so far its clean
<WhatDidTheFoxSay> Hello
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @franksmcb i left a comment in the bug report.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Bug #1873943
<ubot5> bug 1873943 in ukui-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Screen doesnt suspend/lock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873943
<WhatDidTheFoxSay> This is the first time for me in this IRC
<WhatDidTheFoxSay> Budgie is crashing, I'm getting "WARNING: Application 'budgie-panel.desktop' killed by signal 11"
<WhatDidTheFoxSay> Then a few errors after that.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> WhatDidTheFoxSay contact @fossfreedom
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> budgie typically offers support on discourse but he prob has an irc somewhere
<WhatDidTheFoxSay> Aright I'll try to find him
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Fantastic job testing everyone. The following products still have tasks waiting to be completed:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Kubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Netboot (all architectures)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu Desktop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu Budgie
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu Kylin (just one or two)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu MATE (looks like its in progress, they got some tests done yesterday)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu Server
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Xubuntu is still ISO-building or in the process of it or something, not sure exactly
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> All things you can do before release. Great job everyone!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <franksmcb> TY (re @philipz: @franksmcb i left a comment in the bug report.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> please help me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> i dont know why i did this
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> You cannot be helped.
 * housecat barks at popeydc
<housecat> did we ever figure out why the Telegram-IRC bridge thinks applidogions exist
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> it's matterbridge, I haven't looked at their bug tracker, not tried to reproduce the issue
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> because sometimes its easier to deal with telegram (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <housedog> did we ever figure out why the Telegram-IRC bridge thinks applidogions exist)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> applidogions
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> idk why exactly, but its mainly peoples opinions
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> personally i love the irc bridge
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> how odd
<housecat> hey ItzSwirlz, opinions on which is better are utterly irrelevant to the topic thx
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Uh, it's translating dog to dog
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> that's very odd
<housecat> i'll poke at "matterbridge" a bit, couldn't figure out what software it was running when i looked yesterday
<housecat> ('cause ctcp reply just returns some go irc library)
<housecat> oh. apparently the sample matterbridge.toml sets replacemessages= to replace cat with dog as an example, perhaps that made it into live config somehow
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> so it does
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> ReplaceMessages=[ ["dog","dog"] ]
 * housecat nod
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> BRIDGE GOING DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> ALL C ATS AND DOGS TO BE TERMINATED.
 * housecat meows unhappily
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> BRIDGE RETURNS! CATS NOW SAFE!
<housecat> \o/
<housecat> thanks popey :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Thanks for reminding me
<kc2bez> Nice! The application is behaving now.
<kc2bez> or not
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> that's stupid
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I'll look later
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> No worries
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420.1) has been added
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> Testing the RC.  In previous releases, someone had filed a bug regarding the Additional Drivers setup incorrectly identifying working WIFI as non-working.  After many searches, I cannot find this bug report... anyone happen have the link?  The problem persists in the RC:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> This? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1859308
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1859308 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "software-properties-gtk erroneously reports that Intel Wireless-AC 9260 device is not working" [Low,Confirmed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> @DarinMiller ^
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <DarinMiller> That's it!!!! Thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> those testing ubuntu desktop: anyone still getting this bug? i am 1867613
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> those testing ubuntu desktop: anyone still getting this bug? i am #1867613 (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> those testing ubuntu desktop: anyone still getting this bug? i am Bug #1867613 (edited)
<ubot5> bug 1867613 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu dock does not allow drag and move icons at bottom of screen" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867613
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> also found bug #1873955
<ubot5> bug 1873955 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity in nautilus appears as "ubiquity.desktop"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873955
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> welcome
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Is live session user icon supposed to be the "Ubuntu" logo icon?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> the one with the circle of friendship?
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-21
<handsome_feng> @ItzSwirlz: Hi,  Can you explain in more detail? Or is there a screenshot? we are now support English and Chinese.
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<jphilips> seems the irc to telegram bridge is down presently
<jphilips> guess popey is fiddling with it :D
<jphilips> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey there jphilips
<jphilips> two days left for the release. its exciting
<lotuspsychje> yay!
<jphilips> popeydc did track down the issue of the jumbling of words on the bridge - https://twitter.com/popey/status/1252325608207659011
<guiverc> :) @ the tweet, thanks jphilips (cat->dog)
<jphilips> guiverc: how things going in lubuntu land
<guiverc> a few minor issues with calamares (some minor, eg. I don't think many will have a floppy drive, let alone floppy in their system on boot to create one found).  otherwise looks good
<jphilips> i remember finding a bug in the installer on the partition page, how it displays which partition it would install to
<jphilips> guess i should have reported it
<jphilips> oh i did mention it in the lubuntu-devel channel
<jphilips> guiverc: "was trying out the lubuntu installer and how it shows the after section in 'replace a partition' would definitely be confusing - https://i.imgur.com/OB0Fe06.png"
<guiverc> looking (sorry missed the ping; i was out feeding birds)
<guiverc> yeah I agree.. i'm booting a system & will have a look, if you'd like to file a bug might be best
<guiverc> jphilips, ^
<jphilips> guiverc: you can go for it. not familiar with where to file it :D
<guiverc> no probs, will do, thanks for noticing jphilips
<jphilips> assume it should be filed upstream with calamares
<guiverc> I'd assume that too, but i'll file here first.. were you using VM or hardware?
<guiverc> sorry I see now VMWARE
<guiverc> jphilips, FYI: lp 1874023
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1874023 in calamares (Ubuntu) "lubuntu 20.04 - how it shows the after section in 'replace a partition' is confusing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874023
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu614)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Focal Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu614)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Focal Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu614)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu614)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Focal Final] has been updated (20101020ubuntu614)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Focal Final] (20200421) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Focal Final] (20200421) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Focal Final] (20200421) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Focal Final] (20200421) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Focal Final] (20200421) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Xubuntu amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Studio amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu MATE amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade UbuntuKylin amd64 [Focal Final] (20200420) has been added
<jphilips> hi popey
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I keep getting this error
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Anyone else getting it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I didn't have any trouble with the boot loader. Was it possible for you to install GRUB manually?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> i installed budgie instead xd
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> and rn im installing ubuntu-desktop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> What flavor is this?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> DId that one work? (re @ItzSwirlz: i installed budgie instead xd)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> yeah
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> ok - good to know.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> TA
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I was actually able to take my wife's little Lenovo Flex, plug in an SSD attached to a USB adapter, plug the Kubuntu 20.04 installer thumbdrive into a USB C-to-A adapter and install to the SSD without affecting the onboard eMMC. This little Celeron N4100 was really slow in Windows, but it's fast as heck in 20.04! I have it hooked to a TV and GZDOOM runs great!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> But the display settings are weird. I can't get mirrored screens to work. When I try and mirror, the TV looks fine but the onboard screen shows the upper-left 1366x768 of the 1920x1080.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> And I can't set the TV to 1366x768. Just 1280x720.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Who would I report these display issues to?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @lipe66
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @franksmcb @wimpress sometimes when i run ubuntu mate, the live session has not internet connectivity (no ethernet or wifi) and when i go to shutdown, i only see a single cancel button and i'm not sure how to file a bug through ubuntu-bug in this situation.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> forgot to mention that sound also doesnt work
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> If you issue ubuntu-bug -w it lets you select a window.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes i'm aware of that @kc2bez but what do i do if i have no internet connectivity
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Oh I missed that part sorry.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> is there a way to collect the bug info, copy it on a usb, and then file it from another computer?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> oh thank you (re @kc2bez: If you issue ubuntu-bug -w it lets you select a window.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thankfully it in help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_when_offline_or_using_a_headless_setup
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Thanks for sharing. (re @philipz: thankfully it in help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_when_offline_or_using_a_headless_setup)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> not sure if this has happened with others, but many times i tell the crash dialog to report the bug and then nothing happens.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> had a brisk menu crash, told it to report and nothing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i see 2 bluetooth indicators in the mate system tray and not sure what package to file that against. @kc2bez any thoughts
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> I am not sure what mate uses for a Bluetooth applet, perhaps @franksmcb can help here.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <franksmcb> Blueman
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1874003 :
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1874003 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "cant log into network" [Low,Incomplete]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> anger is filling inside me, I now have to make a brand new repo because this one is just screwed up :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> its back
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> guess it needed some rest :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> great that it still was logging on the stuff that from telegram and pushed it out to irc, though not sure how happy the irc crowd is ;)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> what was the cause? (re @popeydc: its back)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> the cause of what?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> the bot stop working
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I don't know right now, I just started it as it wasn't running. I am not looking at it right now.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Don't worry about it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> oh okay. just curious as we we've setup the same for xubuntu and wondering if there is anything that we should be aware of
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I don't think there's anything to worry about
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks for fixing it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> discussions werent as lively today as it was down
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> [20:42]<bdmurray> images are being rebuilt now b/c of linux and ubiquity but there will be another respin tomorrow
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> ^^ from #ubuntu-release
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-22
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey there @philipz
 * oerheks needs wobbly windows
<lotuspsychje> there's still an extension for it somewhere
<lotuspsychje> and i bet it still works on unity desktop + ccsm
 * guiverc may get dizzy with wobbly windows, no thanks
<lotuspsychje> i had fun with those :p
<lotuspsychje> wobbly terminal rox :p
<guiverc> they did look real cool, and were fun (awhile anyway).. but not helpful productivity wise (most of the time anyway)
<Cruft> Can index-on-battery please be turned off by default if it caches all dirs and/or updates?
<Cruft> Also what is going on with centered notifications... it covers up the only information at a glance you could look at and want at any second or networking configuration. (The time)
<valorie> Cruft: what are you testing?
<Cruft> 20.04
<valorie> this chan is for testing all flavors
<Cruft> regular
<valorie> of course 20.04
<valorie> by regular I take it you mean Ubuntu?
<Cruft> yes
<valorie> I don't know what packagename you would file a bug report for those issues
<lotuspsychje> Cruft: install dconf-editor and check a lot of battery settings there
<Cruft> i have been
<Cruft> i had to make pages of modifications and look over which ones should be defaults probably
<Cruft> i understand the usb protection isn't ready yet i get that
<Cruft> the gnome ColorHelper default-profile-uri one is still on a broken http 404 link
<lotuspsychje> Cruft: there's 2 values on org/freedesktop/tracker/miner/files about index on battery
<Cruft> who's cert is owned by the guys hypnotist birth fetish website
<Cruft> yeh one is first boot but then on first boot it will tell you to reboot because chances are the person isn't using daily
<Cruft> so now realistically you're on second boot, indexing files on battery
<Cruft> i've been waiting on GIMPNet to see if those files are indexed from all dirs or not
<Cruft> and what is a huge complaint about linux on laptops? battery usage
<Cruft> I don't even want to know how many reviewers at ars or similar sites have unknowingly been indexing files while running battery tests asking if linux is ready yet
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @totallynotavirus
<shaban238> snap store is not background-less anymore :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> sweet
<shaban238> ristretto though has the blue corner bug still
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> that's an upstream bug now and nothing can be done with it other than maybe changing the theme
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> or using a different image viewer. i use pix
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> aka gThumb
<shaban238> sorry i got disconnected didnt catch that?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> that's an upstream bug now and nothing can be done with it other than maybe changing the theme
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> or using a different image viewer. i use pix aka gThumb
<shaban238> aha ok . its still usable. maybe will wait :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> reminds me that i should file an enhancement for ristretto
<shaban238> tomorrow will be the official release date right?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes
<shaban238> any other bug fixesto be expected for the final release?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> not any different from the last few days
<shaban238> as far as you may know at least
<shaban238> ah ok
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> for the last week, its been bug fixes only
<shaban238> i have tested it and apart from some minor things ubuntu studio its perfect :)
<shaban238> i installed it on my other laptop also, i had this screen tearing but was able to throw a tearfree "true" line  and now it seems good
<Cruft> Its not perfect, it indexes on battery
<shaban238> hm it worked good with my battery though
<Cruft> Good compared to windows?
<Cruft> Death by a thousand cuts
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> shaban238: have you tried the new screen tearing fix without tearfree
<shaban238> i did not try windows on my thinkpad, but i can say i got 7 hours of battery without any problem
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/tree/COMPOSITOR#n114
<Cruft> If windows gave me 7 hours i would return the laptop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Cruft which flavor?
<Cruft> regular, 20.04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> so its a gnome indexing feature for search?
<Cruft> gsettings get org.freedesktop.Tracker.Miner.Files index-on-battery
<shaban238> sorry how should i try this that you send me?
<shaban238> for the screen tearing
<Cruft> There's no reason in the age of M.2 SATA and now, NVME that this should be a thing
<Cruft> Think about it as a user. User installs point release (non updated, not daily). User has to reboot because msgbox tells them to.
<Cruft> Now you're on second boot before you even got through or started indexing, making don't index on first boot useless
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> shaban238 not likely related to us xfce users
<shaban238> because after fresh install i got the screen tearing and the only way was to add a file for my intel graphic card with tearfree line and now i dont have the problem anymore but if this is a better solution it would be great
<Cruft> Ubuntu should be detecting this on install, even whitelisting cards
<Cruft> Why bother with visual installers if you aren't using that variable to your advantage
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> did you file a bug report Cruft?
<Cruft> Nope
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> well things won't get better if people dont file bugs :D
<Cruft> I'm telling you about quality improvements i had to make so that i hopefully won't have to be here next LTS release
<Cruft> i mean, i can only lead a horse to water
<Cruft> launchpad is crap, sorry
<Cruft> i think i used to have an account and i had to use it for lots of stuff and it didn't even have git support yet and just never agian
<Cruft> mercurial i think
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> shaban238: yes give it a try as intel mentions that tearfree is more resource intensive
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i agree with you Cruft that launchpad isnt user friendly
<shaban238> thank you i will read through the one that you sent me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> launchpad has some git repos now
<Cruft> Its overengineered and too busy. It reminds me of one of those optical illusions thats a square version of seashell for UI design
<Cruft> I couldn't even take my words seriously if someone asked me how to download a file from it
<Cruft> What Kirk(Dirk?whatever) did for baseline rootfs/snap size, someone needs to do for tooling and ui and technical debit of web tooling
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Rikparis> Can you share the. conkyrc? (re @troyBORG: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> Well the two gripes i had with 20.04 have now been fixed, so thank you to whoever fixed the VPN stuff and the desktop icon stuff. Coming from a mac user of 10+ years, this is turning into my favourite desktop OS ever.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @chrisjimallen how long have you been a convert?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> about 2 months, use it for a daily driver, im a dev. i use a win VM purely for the dreaded adobe stuff.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> main use is web dev, & server admin. cant see why id ever go back now tbh.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> congrats and welcome to the freedom
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> 👍ty (re @philipz: congrats and welcome to the freedom)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @Xboxambassadorsnakehunter4168
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Morning everyone
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> afternoon @ItzSwirlz
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I'm not sure about this but it looks like for some of the products, daily is still  being built
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Don't see any for today but I do for yesterday
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> nvm-they are the same as final
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Xubuntu needs testing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I can try and run a no-network
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Okay so I will run a No Network and the Post Install test-if I can on a VM ill do the OEM Setup
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And for testing upgrades i'll spin the wheel
<Eickmeyer> Hey guys. Release team found a nasssssstttttyyyyyy bug in Ubiquity, and they're working on that right now. We're talking breakage-level stuff.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> started testing UC and was curious why you didnt change the boot logo
<lotuspsychje> ok Eickmeyer tnx
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks for the update. luckily it was caught in time.
<Eickmeyer> Oh, if it had been caught post-release, they would've done a respin. This kind of stuff doesn't go unfixed for long.
<RikMills> Eickmeyer: the subiquity bug?
<Eickmeyer> RikMills: I think that's the issue.
<RikMills> e.g. server images
<Eickmeyer> There was also something with LVM encryption which was spotted.
<RikMills> that subiquity bug is lvm
<RikMills> LP: #1874243
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1874243 in curtin " An error occured handling 'dm_crypt-0': TypeError - join() argument must be str or bytes, not 'NoneType'" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874243
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Nooo (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <Eickmeyer> Hey guys. Release team found a nasssssstttttyyyyyy bug in Ubiquity, and they're working on that right now. We're talking breakage-level stuff.)
<Eickmeyer> RikMills: Yep, that's the bug. For some reason my mind separated them when they're clearly not separate.
<shaban238> sorry whats the command to send a bug directly to lauchpad? im trying but the page keeps refreshing and i would need a command that would allow me to connect
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> ubuntu-bug
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> then the name of the package
<shaban238> thank you!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> here is a video if you ever forget https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjTyzyY9RHw&t=517s
<shaban238> great. i will need that :)
<shaban238> can i ask what happen if i do not record the bug in lauchpad but just press send when that popup shows?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you dont have to open up the details before sending. watch the video as its quite useful.
<shaban238> ok
<ubuntutestingbot> <system> file troyBORG.tar.gz too big to download (1315207 > allowed size: 1000000)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> (re @Rikparis: Can you share the. conkyrc?)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Xubuntu amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Studio amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu MATE amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade UbuntuKylin amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200421)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG>  (re @troyBORG: )Just threw it on the newest Daily.  One thing you may wanna do when editing it.  Is change the thing for the Kernel so instead of stripping out the -MANJARO is strips off the -generic that Ubuntu does. :
<jibel> images are rebuilding, hopefully it'll be the final images, get ready to test it!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
<jibel> it includes fixes to install the right kernel and graphics drivers on systems with nVidia GPUs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
<valorie> good to hear, jibel
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> desktop environment packaging for debian is... painful.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> yep
<valorie> and @RikMills might be the world's foremost expert on that subject
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> @RikMills How do I do it? I am staring at how MATE does it and can't figure it out
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Find someone who know, and copy them! 😂
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> *easier said than done*
<Eickmeyer> It took me SO long to learn Debian packaging for anything. Now... RPM packaging? Child's play by comparison.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I've done snap, RPM, AUR, Pacman, and even Debian
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> BUT GOD DO I HATE DEBIAN PACKAGING
<Eickmeyer> 🤣
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> If you read the Debian Policy Manual from end to end, it all becomes clear....
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> ... no, false, not correct
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Oh, wait, maybe not....
<Eickmeyer> Clear as mud. No... clear as pottery clay.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
<valorie> I've read that a few times and still have no clue how to actually package something
<valorie> I decided that my talents lie elsewhere
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been disabled
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> You know the thing to build (re @KaiLoveLinux: BUT GOD DO I HATE DEBIAN PACKAGING)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> You know the rules-cmake, make that stuff
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So just package the apps individually
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> From the code
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And look at examples from the other flavors and their packages
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Like most packages Debian folders are made from copy and paste
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Let’s be real guys lol
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I am borrowing how MATE does it, but also keeping all Lumina utils as things like to be not happy when others binaries are gone
<valorie> kubuntu is lucky enough to have people to set up auto-packaging and testing infra
<valorie> because we have *lots* of packages
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Luckily Lumina is like 12, and they all like being together
<valorie> I think that Lubuntu set up something similar
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <teward001> Lubuntu set up a CI system yes.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <teward001> ... it needed pulled onto my infrastructure to continue to operate since it devoured their infra's hard disk for a while but it's still there 😜
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Rikparis> Tankx (re @troyBORG: )
<ubuking> HEY!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> hi
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> 😬😬😬😬
<jibel> Good morning every one, we are waiting for a bunch of packages to migrate. New image builds will then be triggered. Stay tuned.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks for the update jibel
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Epic
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> 😍😍😍😍 :
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal Final] (20200423) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Final] has been disabled
<jibel> ^ fresh out of the oven, images are ready for testing.
<jibel> main change is nvidia drivers that were not installed on the target system
<RikMills> jibel: so testing especially required on nvidia systems?
<jibel> RikMills, smoke test on anything, and especially on nVidia to verify the fix
<jibel> with and without secure boot enabled
<RikMills> ok. sadly I can only do intel on real hardware at the moment, but hopefully others will cover it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I'm going to try to get all of the . torrent files for the ISO and seed for as long as I remember to keep the software open and not using the computer
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I wonder could the zsync for the dailies be used to translate into the release version?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> So we don't need to redownload if we already have it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes you can if you get the zsync of the release
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200422)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
<lotuspsychje> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/412/builds
<lotuspsychje> wich ones need some testing love?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> playing while ISOs install.....
<lotuspsychje> hey @Rikmills : )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <arunpyasi> Any update with Nvidia drivers issue ?
<RikMills> oh, images do not go through to here :/
<RikMills> lotuspsychje: morning :)
<lotuspsychje> run once should have at least 1 i assume?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Jibel> @arunpyasi latest images have the fix and work properly, any additional testing is welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
 * lotuspsychje testing lubuntu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> (Cough)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> The full isos are already there, this is the minimal
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’m not worried about testing-we are clean
<lotuspsychje> no more testings needed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> From what I see
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> You can look if you wish but I yet to find any
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’ve fixed any of them like a few days ago
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> From beta I knew we were fine
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I can’t start my web browser, huh.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And Firefox just crashed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> kylin and xubuntu have not completed all tests
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oy. I got schoolwork
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’ll give you a hand buddy
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Alright
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And from what I see it looks like the drivers fixes are released
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Looks like Kubuntu rebranched it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> Google Drive??? (re @ItzSwirlz: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Sourceforge is known for being blocked in countries and slow (re @KajiiNarumiChat: Google Drive???)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Especially during this time of quarantine
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Uploading and downloading is very backed up
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> 😍👍👍👍
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> no problem i like google drive😁 (re @ItzSwirlz: Sourceforge is known for being blocked in countries and slow)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu Cinnamon 20.04 now released. Let the 20.10 fun begin
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> I am impressed how quickly smoketesting the latest set of images has gone. Having a bigger army of testers has been very valuable!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yeah, this month has been crazy. (re @RikMills: I am impressed how quickly smoketesting the latest set of images has gone. Having a bigger army of testers has been very valuable!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> People are complaining of 20.04 not being released yet
<lotuspsychje> : )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> just go @UbuntuBot2075 on twitter
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> patience, please
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> it would be quicker if you all tested it anyways lmao
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Rik you doing the non-english install stuff?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> this one? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/412/builds/211167/testcases/1315/results
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> not at the moment
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> k i'll take care of that for you
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> @RikMills Done. You should be set to go
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> anytime bro (re @RikMills: :))
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> so is it time to play the 20.10 codename guessing game?
<lotuspsychje> elegant elephaunt
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> It's the letter G.
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Galloping Guineapig
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ian said: Grumpy Groundhog
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Well most of the animals are unique
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> hmm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Gibbon
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Giraffe
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Gyrating Giraffe
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Goat
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> what? (re @RikMills: Gyrating Giraffe)
<lotuspsychje> grizzly
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Gerbil
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> grizzly goat
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> hah
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> gharial
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> goose
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> gopher
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> gorilla
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> grasshopper
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> aaaaaa
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Greyhound
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Grouse
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Guppy
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Guppy would actually be sort of cool
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goanna
<Eickmeyer> Giddy Gnu (Yes, I went there)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <blohshyboi> Kubuntu seems to be out already
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <blohshyboi> here: https://torrent.ubuntu.com/tracker_index
<Eickmeyer> @blohshyboi Until it's announced, it's not official.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <blohshyboi> Ok
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <blohshyboi> Makes sense
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> well they just completed all their tasks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> but yeah not official until said
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu shows up on releases.ubuntu.com and others show up on cdimage.ubuntu.com. So far, there's nothing there. The torrent tracker is just setting-up for it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> mirrors will need to sync for a bit I expect
<Eickmeyer> RikMills: The main mirror has Kubuntu, but as I keep telling #ubuntu-release-party nothing is official. So much gun-jumping. Who knows if the ISO or torrent have to be pulled for whatever reason?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I wouldn't worry too much about people jumping the gun, they're excited, let them be :D
<Eickmeyer> @popeydc It's all good except xnox told them to hold off.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> sure, but they wont listen, they never do :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> 15 years of people doing this tells us that :)
<Eickmeyer> True.
<wings> I suspect trying to stop people from grabbing this stuff early is like trying to block a fire hydrant with your mouth.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> hah
<mariojuggernatu> hey
<wings> hi mariojuggernatu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Can you update the beta to the release version through APT or do you need to re-install from the release DVD?
<Eickmeyer> @Zachariah: Keep it updated through Apt and it should already be the release.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> So only 'sudo apt upgrade' is necessary? Also, I never received an answer about where to report quirks with the display issues when attempting to replicate a laptop display on a TV with a different resolution.
<mariojuggernatu> So if I'm correct, today is the end of the  Lubuntu 20.04 lts beta.
<wings> mariojuggernatu: yes
<wings> lubuntu 20.04 release is very imminent
<Eickmeyer> mariojuggernatu: If you've kept your beta installation, it should have rolled to release by now.
<mariojuggernatu> I never installed the bets. was just waiting on the full release
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> @philipz Thank you so much for organising the testing for 20.04. You've been really instrumental in making sure 20.04 was so well tested everywhere. Thank you.
<Eickmeyer> mariojuggernatu: There's no announcement yet, but people in #ubuntu-release-party are already torrenting.
<mariojuggernatu>  (also I hope AMD releases  drivers for my Graphics card. It's a radeon R7 240 I bought because the display from the onboard   vga doesn't display brightly. Need to probably replace capacitors
<Eickmeyer> AMD drivers are built-in to the kernel. The AMD Pro driver is only for professional applications.
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | @philipz
<ubot5> @philipz: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<wings> Eickmeyer: sorry to jump the gun like this
<Eickmeyer> wings: Well, with the torrents it's alright as xnox said, but the iso mirrors are bound to get overloaded until everything is pushed to the CDN.
<wings> I'm actively discouraging people from using the mirrors
<Eickmeyer> wings: Thanks. :)
<wings> and only touching the torrents myself, of which I'll be heavily seeding all of them
<wings> (already am)
<Eickmeyer> wings: I'm glad you have unlimited bandwidth. I have unlimited bandwidth too only because of government orders to the telcoms to not have overage fees for anyone right now.
<wings> I really ought to seed from home too...
<wings> even if my home is only 30mbps up
<wings> It's unusual - most ISPs in Australia have data limits. I happen to be lucky enough to live in a building with what's essentially fiber-to-the-building (VDSL for the last ~100M or so)
<wings> so I'm on a special non-NBN plan with unlimited data
<lotuspsychje> lovely wings
<wings> oh wow all the speeds just picked way up
<wings> hold onto your hats folks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Why is everyone saying it's available?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> OMG Ubuntu made a post
<Eickmeyer> @ItzSwirlz: OMG Ubuntu always jumps the gun. Every release.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> of course
<wings> All of my torrents are finished and seeding now... at least we pulled that off before the major traffic hit :P
<wings> (sorry I mean all of the main suspects, some of the alt flavours are still on the way)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Only official ISOs I see are for server
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Lubuntu 'jumped the start' https://lubuntu.me/focal-released/
<Eickmeyer> Probably to see whether or not OMG Ubuntu covers them this time around.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> hahaha
<kc2bez> There are screenshots ^^
<Eickmeyer> I have my finger on several "publish" buttons right now, waiting for the official email.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> ditto
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | developers tnx 2 all
<ubot5> developers tnx 2 all: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>
<Eickmeyer> Om nom nom nom nom nom
<lotuspsychje> : )
<tsimonq2> Hey, in case anyone has contact with OMG! Ubuntu!, could you tell them that Lubuntu had a release?
<tsimonq2> They can always never seem to find the release notes.
<tsimonq2> I mean, we were first this time, and they are pretty visible if you ask me.
<tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/focal-released/
<Eickmeyer> ^ I was right.
<tsimonq2> I mean, the URL scheme has only been the same for the past two years.
<tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/CODENAME-released/
<Eickmeyer> Twist: they've been watching .net this entire time. XD
<mariojuggernatu> so what command do I need to type to start downloading  the latest lubuntu version when it comes?
<mariojuggernatu> currently operating my server pc remotely
<tsimonq2> Eickmeyer: HA
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ha (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <Eickmeyer> Probably to see whether or not OMG Ubuntu covers them this time around.)
<wings> Eickmeyer: heading to bed
<wings> but my seeding will go on without me
<wings> (incl. ubuntu studio)
<Eickmeyer> Good night, wings!
<lotuspsychje> wings: whats the top3?
<wings> lotuspsychje: in ratio terms?
<lotuspsychje> in downloads
<wings> lotuspsychje: No way to know downloads, only ratio.
<lotuspsychje> ok shoot
<wings> Right now Kubuntu is @ 18.287, MATE is 5.737, Lubuntu is 4.016
<lotuspsychje> nice
<wings> all standard amd64 versions
<wings> main ubuntu image is at 3.84
<lotuspsychje> have a great night wings
<wings> cheers lotuspsychje, you too. goodnight :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Ubuntu desktop, then Kubuntu on https://torrent.ubuntu.com/tracker_index
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> of the 20.04 desktops
<lotuspsychje> cool
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi [Focal Final] has been updated (20200423.1)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Glad to have help and that it turned out so well. Thank you so much for the bridge as without it, i'm not sure it would have been so great. (re @popeydc: @philipz Thank you so much for organising the testing for 20.04. You've been really instrumental in making sure 20.04 was so well tested everywhere. Thank you.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks lotuspsychje :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc we are testing the same bridge for xubuntu and one thing that is missing is that telegram images don't appear on irc, so if you want to implement that, let me know so i can get you in contact with person who did it for xubuntu
<shaban238> i would like also to thank everyone here. it was my first experience. now im not a virgin anymore '=D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> i probably just didn't enable an option somewhere, it's mostly the default config (re @philipz: @popeydc we are testing the same bridge for xubuntu and one thing that is missing is that telegram images don't appear on irc, so if you want to implement that, let me know so i can get you in contact with person who did it for xubuntu)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> there is more involved than that https://github.com/42wim/matterbridge/wiki/Features#attachment--files-handling (re @popeydc: i probably just didn't enable an option somewhere, it's mostly the default config)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://github.com/42wim/matterbridge/wiki/Mediaserver-setup-(advanced)
<mariojuggernatu> Serioudly, whyn isn't watsapp popular in the states?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kinder_rk> Are you going out tomorrow?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi [Focal Final] has been marked as ready
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <zeyjam106> hi guys, I just installed 20.04 Ubuntu. And found some issue , when I enter in to show applications -> sundry folder computer stucks.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> Did you install the beta?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <zeyjam106> today installed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <zeyjam106> today installed (re @popeydc: Did you install the beta?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> there is a bug tracking that, I believe, should be fixed soon
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <zeyjam106> thanks a lot for info (re @popeydc: there is a bug tracking that, I believe, should be fixed soon)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fernandocompri> I'v been using Lubuntu for 2 years and I'm loving it! Congrats for all team! 👍😉
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> im running 20.04 daily, do i need to do anything to get the LTS?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> nope, just update
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> 🙏
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> SEEDING... :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <chrisjimallen> awesome, looks like im already on the LTS then, happy days.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Thank you! Glad you are enjoying it. (re @fernandocompri: I'v been using Lubuntu for 2 years and I'm loving it! Congrats for all team! 👍😉)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc is rhys on irc or telegram, as i was thinking to propose that xubuntu do a simpler survey
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> he is on telegram
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> at first name last name no spaces
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks. i tried searching by his name and it didn't show up.
<lotuspsychje> popey guiverc tested unity desktop ontop a lubuntu 20.04 installed a lot of packages, but works like a charm so it seems
<lotuspsychje> light & smooth
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> LibreOffice keeps doing weird things
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> Forwarded from KajiiNarumiChat:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> why is the video a circle.....
<guiverc> :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> why is the video a circle.....
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Also that dog barking at the end, even though the video shows 1 second remaining it keeps going for like 5 seconds longer.. (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> What does editing the post look like in the IRC chat?  does it show something to you?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat>  (re @troyBORG: why is the video a circle.....Also that dog barking at the end, even though the video shows 1 second remaining it keeps going for like 5 seconds longer..)Video notes :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I installed all gnome using wildcard to give all best experience
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I don't have that :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Found some digital problem and crash
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> Pressing once changes between audio note to video note
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> This weird gnome-Dvb wouldn’t start
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> And for some reason it won’t send. Hm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> Just a quick touch. (re @troyBORG: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> Swipe up to keep recording ... :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG>  (edited)SEEDING... :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat>  (re @troyBORG: )When finished, press stop. :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> Edit the video :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> ahh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Hello from 20.04!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So I wanted to extend my GNOME experience so I installed gnome-*
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> and I found a lot of software with bugs :/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> A few crashes have occured already
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So, lesson learned.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> To learn how to find bugs, install everything lmao
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> lol.  But I guess I do the same with xfce4-goodies when I install Xubuntu.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> But never tried installing everything..
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I did do it once when I was testing switching from xfce to mate and wanted to remove all xfce from the system.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <andifedge> LTS? Or normal release (re @ItzSwirlz: Hello from 20.04!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> LTS
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Same thing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <andifedge> ? (re @ItzSwirlz: Same thing)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fnaufel> Thanks! This is very useful (re @philipz: here is a video if you ever forget https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjTyzyY9RHw&t=517s)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 36 entries have been added, updated or disabled
<valorie> I Lubuntu wallpaper is lovely!
<kc2bez> Thanks! valorie
<valorie> oooo are you the artist?
<valorie> if so, amazing
<kc2bez> No, just one of the Lubuntu Team members.
<kc2bez> I did initiate the post on our Discourse forum to call for the community contribution https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/focal-fossa-20-04-lts-wallpaper-competition/566
<kc2bez> We have had some great contributions that way. It is nice to get folks involved.
<kc2bez> I just click the "upload" button XD.
<valorie> we had a contest a couple of years? time has lost meaning - ago
<valorie> got some great stuff
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Code name will be released tomorrow right
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Hmm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<oerheks> nobody knows, ItzSwilz
<valorie> you'll see in LP, if it's anything like the last couple of years
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> https://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/tmp/release-name-notice.png (re @ItzSwirlz: Code name will be released tomorrow right)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Lol
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> we never know quite when we will find out!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> Ubuntu Cinnamon where is it?😢 :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Not official
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> why???😭😭 (re @RikMills: Not official)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> Its not yet an official flavour. (re @KajiiNarumiChat: why???😭😭)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> The family did not grow this LTS😞
<valorie> hi again, back on 20.04
<valorie> @KajiiNarumiChat there is a process they need to go through
<valorie> they'll get there
<valorie> just like the other flavors did
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> 😃 (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <valorie> just like the other flavors did)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-24
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> We aren't an official flavor.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> We are basically training for it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I'm the lead. Thank you for showing love ❤️
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> @KajiiNarumiChat
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> But hey, I work with people from the mainstream
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So we aren't part of the flavors, but we are part of the family
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> 😃😃😃 (re @ItzSwirlz: I'm the lead. Thank you for showing love ❤️)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Anyone know whos the guy to talk to about theming design via IRC?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> That reminds me to actually get the wallpapers in other than the official colors of UL with the fossa
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> I tried Cinnamon on Linux mint, but I didn't like Linux mint, although I liked Cinnamon. (re @ItzSwirlz: So we aren't part of the flavors, but we are part of the family)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I see what you mean (re @KajiiNarumiChat: I tried Cinnamon on Linux mint, but I didn't like Linux mint, although I liked Cinnamon.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> That's where the LM Vs UC difference is. Linux Mint comes with lots of their own maintained software installed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> We rely more on GNOME software
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> Yes, yes ... I like that the flavors in Ubuntu are different, Ubuntu Gnome is not equal to Fedora Gnome, Xubuntu is not equal to Manjaro, and Ubuntu Cinnamon remix is ​​not equal to Linux mint. (re @ItzSwirlz: We rely more on GNOME software)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> At work Ubuntu Studio is super functional for me. At home I have Ubuntu. And in this new lts I thought it would be official Cinnamon, even so I want to leave it as the only distro on my pc
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> please retweet all flavor release tweets
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://twitter.com/ubuntu_mate/status/1253382564221464578
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1253382547171663881
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> Sorry, I don't speak English, it's difficult for me to translate (re @ItzSwirlz: We rely more on GNOME software)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://twitter.com/ubuntustudio/status/1253378716362629120
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I did some
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/1253378475295232003
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Any that @UbuntuCinnamon missed?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://twitter.com/Ubuntu_Kylin/status/1253377716801302534
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1253331338456776704
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> (waits)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://twitter.com/Xubuntu/status/1253492395448193026
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> (waits again)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> aaandd?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> @philipz https://twitter.com/UbuntuCinnamon/status/1253294147844308992
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> thanks was just about to do it :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> xD
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> You're the best
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> 😍😍😍😍
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> omg i have an idea
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> no need to retwet all at once, you can space them out :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> xd (re @philipz: no need to retwet all at once, you can space them out :D)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I did all 9, waiting for UbuntuDDE
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> and the last one https://twitter.com/UbuntuBudgie/status/1253365222825512963
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oh god
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> thx
<valorie> lubuntu, no image in your tweet?
<valorie> that gets more attention....
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> was a blog post (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <valorie> that gets more attention....)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> none for xubuntu as well :D
<valorie> tomorrow is another day!
<valorie> add images before tweeting if you want attention
<valorie> thanks @philipz
<valorie> all rt'd
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Luckily I know marketing tactics with art!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> any time valorie
<valorie> sometimes it's hard to come up with something for my genealogy society, but I try to add *something*
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> was thinking that us flavors should likely do a survey similar to the one ubuntu did - https://twitter.com/rhys_the_davies/status/1253244019267768320
<valorie> all-test tweets get far fewer likes or rt's
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> Ubuntu Cinnamon 20.04 is stable version? (re @ItzSwirlz: That's where the LM Vs UC difference is. Linux Mint comes with lots of their own maintained software installed)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> @philipz Would you count remixes too? Or leave it to the 7 official flavors.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> yes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> yes (re @KajiiNarumiChat: Ubuntu Cinnamon 20.04 is stable version?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> did it for him (re @KaiLoveLinux: @philipz Would you count remixes too? Or leave it to the 7 official flavors.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> for the only avail one
<valorie> sounds like a good survey
<valorie> otoh we basically give people all KDE software
<valorie> so unsure how much it would guide us
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> each individual flavor would likely do their own survey, as they would likely have unique questions that they'd want to ask their users
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> but we could all coordinate doing it together to give as much PR as possible to them
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I plan to write the "pre-release" survey for Ubuntu Lumina, so I can see what people know, where I need to focus, and other things.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> which survey platform were you thinking to use @KaiLoveLinux
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> 👍 (re @ItzSwirlz: yes)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Google Forums as I am not fond of others that I have tried, others would be an option I'd take if recommended to me. (re @philipz: which survey platform were you thinking to use @KaiLoveLinux)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> valorie: know any good survey platforms?
<valorie> survey monkey?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> has kubuntu used them before?
<valorie> or you can go all-text and do ranked-choice voting
<valorie> not that I know of
<valorie> KDE uses them sometimes though
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> well lets all checkout possibilities and return with our findings some time soon. i know we all need a break now that the release is out the door :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> XD
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> from ubuntu's survey https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/7559/flavour.png
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> it is wide and tank-like (re @ItzSwirlz: XD)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> there was a request for flavors (re @philipz: from ubuntu's survey https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/7559/flavour.png)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> got people to say "Cinnamon"
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> (cough)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> nvm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> the numbers seem exactly what i'd expect
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> this one was a bit odd for me as xubuntu was higher than kubuntu https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/b020/whatisyourprime.png
<valorie> I never heard about this survey
<valorie> tsk tsk to popey
<dax> maybe xubuntu tweeted it out and kubuntu didn't, or something
<dax> really hard to get a representative sample for linux community surveys
<dax> you can do everything right and then someone posts a link on some advocacy subreddit and throws everything off
<valorie> yep
<valorie> kubuntu isn't all I do, so I miss some stuff
<Eickmeyer> I also never heard about the survey. Probably why Studio never tweeted it out.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> The snaps result is quite interesting "Our sentiment analysis revealed something quite interesting with snaps. There was an almost even split between negative, neutral and positive comments at 30.1%, 33.5% and 36.3%, respectively."
<valorie> thank goodness for the -flavors chan
<valorie> so we can all more easily stay informed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> i think my thick skull is giving in.😇 may I please discuss my difficulty here, before  committing my self to launching a bug? (re @philipz: bugs should be reported on launchpad, but can be discussed here to know if others are aware of an already existing bug)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> :D (re @KajiiNarumiChat: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Be careful with partitioning
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> do you have already good existing partitions setup?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> /home  & / (re @ItzSwirlz: do you have already good existing partitions setup?)
<valorie> @first_sheemon of course
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> gr8
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> got a good efi?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> only legacity
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> no windows in my pc 😎
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes of course (re @first_sheemon: i think my thick skull is giving in.😇 may I please discuss my difficulty here, before  committing my self to launching a bug?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat>  (re @ItzSwirlz: got a good efi?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> okay you should be fine
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> 😳😳😳 the seed is stop... (re @ItzSwirlz: :D)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ah great, it was a torrent? oof (re @KajiiNarumiChat: 😳😳😳 the seed is stop...)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> i know someone else was hosting it for me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat> 0kB/s  download :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Thanx.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> oh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> dear lord
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> maybe grab the torrent file instead
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> xD :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> sadly couldnt get the fossa as a png and get it converted well but i tried
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> why not
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> wasn't it an svg, so it should be easy to convert it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So btw guys you can also change your gdm3 colors
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> there is a css stylesheet of some sort or something
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> so i will do that stuff tomorrow
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> quality though (re @philipz: why not)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> gimp isnt best with svg
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> but i do plan on making more ubuntu emojis
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> also glad i fixed ubuntuthinking :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> everyone send me ur fav emojis and ill ubuntu them
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> seems fine when i've done it (re @ItzSwirlz: gimp isnt best with svg)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Hm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> anyways is there a tool to change color of theme
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> E.g yaru theme
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> To show a preferred hex
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Like a good theme builder
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> 🥴- Best emoki
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> 🥴- Best emoji (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG>  (re @ItzSwirlz: everyone send me ur fav emojis and ill ubuntu them)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> 🐺 (re @ItzSwirlz: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> joint flavor survey working doc - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1oAQ7UdimjPz_WDP87VkXI6Nrs22lROy6i4Ll7XnoN9E/edit#
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/g766in/kubuntu_2004_lts_with_a_bit_of_buntu_branding_on/
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> What is used as a SoftwareCenter replacement these days?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i use synaptic :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> I'm on UbuntuMATE... there is sofware boutique, but that installs stuff via snaps which I don't want to.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> There is gnome-software and ubuntu-software
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> I wonder :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> so I had software-boutique installed
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> but it was not visible in menus
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> typing software-boutique in terminal yielded 'you do not have ubuntu-mate-welcome snap installed'
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> @wimpress why is ubuntu-mate-welcome needed for software-boutique?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> I actually meant - is this by-design or is it a bug? :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> I’ll tweeting (re @philipz: joint flavor survey working doc - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1oAQ7UdimjPz_WDP87VkXI6Nrs22lROy6i4Ll7XnoN9E/edit#)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Groovy. Gorilla
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ok then
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Actually is cinnamon remix allowed to join (re @philipz: joint flavor survey working doc - https://docs.google.com/document/d/1oAQ7UdimjPz_WDP87VkXI6Nrs22lROy6i4Ll7XnoN9E/edit#)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> from what i understand, the boutique is part of welcome, so that would be why (re @MrkiMike: I actually meant - is this by-design or is it a bug? :D)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i wouldn't mind but it maybe a decision that canonical/ubuntu would have to make (re @ItzSwirlz: Actually is cinnamon remix allowed to join)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> True
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> xubuntu has released its what's new video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a_uVSNnIGY
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> alright. meta updated to 0.2 for groovy, gpg key is currently publishing to lp
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu 20.10 Groovy Gorilla Release Schedule has been posted: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/groovy-gorilla-release-schedule/15531
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Apr 30: Toolchain Updated
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> July 02: Ubuntu Testing Week
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> August 27: Feature Freeze, Debian Import Freeze
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Sept 03: Ubuntu Testing Week
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Sept 17: UI Freeze
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Sep 24: Doc String Freeze
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oct 01: Beta
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oct 08: Kernel, Non-lang pack trans deadline
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oct 15: Final, RC, LP Trans deadline
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Oct 22: Rel
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> So with Ubuntu’s icon theme when an error occurs and the report a problem opens, with UC’s icon theme it shows Numix icon. What file would that be
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Does anyone know
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Groovy Daily] (20101020ubuntu614) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Groovy Daily] (20101020ubuntu614) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Groovy Daily] (20101020ubuntu614) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Groovy Daily] (20101020ubuntu614) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Groovy Daily] (20101020ubuntu614) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Groovy Daily] (20101020ubuntu614) has been added
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Where is there not many seeders?Or is my computer just not connecting to all the trackers? :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <teward001> or perhaps you're behind NAT so nobody can connect to you 😜
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> which client you using? (re @troyBORG: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> qBittorrent Enhanced (re @philipz: which client you using?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> is there an enhanced version of qbittorrent as i havent heard about it
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Yeah it looks like my Pfsense was blocking stuff going to the BT client.. :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Lots of the trackers just say "Not contacted yet". :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG>  (re @philipz: is there an enhanced version of qbittorrent as i havent heard about it)Got it from the AUR.... :
<ubuntutestingbot> [irc] <popey> test
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> uh, fail
<popey> lets try that again
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> this one still works?
<popey> yes
<jpeisach> test
<jpeisach> uh
<jpeisach> ok?
<jpeisach> Test
<jpeisach> Hmm still not orking
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> ugh
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> thanks
<jpeisach> cd ..
<jpeisach> pfft great job
<jpeisach> ja
<jpeisach> @popey still can't join
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <zeyjam106> On 20.04 Ubuntu when you r not on the main keyboard language SUPER key don't work
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu i386 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu i386 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu amd64 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu GNOME amd64 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu MATE amd64 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu MATE i386 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Server i386 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Studio i386 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu amd64 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Server amd64 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu amd64 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade UbuntuKylin amd64 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Xubuntu amd64 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu GNOME i386 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu i386 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Xubuntu i386 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade Ubuntu Studio amd64 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Upgrade UbuntuKylin i386 [Groovy Daily] (20200424) has been added
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Ubuntu Cinnamon has had their first patreon donation
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> and we're off to the groovy gorilla races, friends
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> congrats
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> it feels so weird like
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> typing "groovy" as a distribution
<valorie> it will be awhile before the old Simon & Garfunkel song stops playing in my head
<valorie> :-)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> did you use Focal Fossa_white_RGB.svg from http://people.ubuntu.com/~flexiondotorg/Focal_Fossa_Wallpapers.tar.xz (re @ItzSwirlz: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yes
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> when you imported it into gimp, did you import it at a higher resolution?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> i Y'll
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Can someone help me define this little irritation?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> On the Dell Inspiron 13-7535 (any similar touchpad?), ignoring the touchscreen for a moment,
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> the mouse cursor seems to get "stuck".  What seems to de-stick it is a sharp rap on the keypad with a finger.  However, I think I may have managed to improve on this fuzzyness.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> When a switch is clicked on a screen button, the cursor refuses to move afterwards.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> A rap event restores normal operation.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Again, I am not sure what package to associate with this behavior; it could be a kernel driver, or a "virtual mouse" layer, it that still exists in Linux, or something else altogether.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Any help will be appreciated.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> which flavor are you on?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> oops!  20.04, generated on 3-April, up to date ?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> KDE...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> I would say that first you should test other flavors to see if the same thing happens and that would tell you if it's a flavor or linux issue.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> If it's a linux issue the  you'd file against the linux package as mouse drivers come from there I believe.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Makes sense, but only one little machine here
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you can test multiple distros on a single machine
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you dont have to install it, run the live session after copying the iso onto a USB
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> you can also install the flavor on a USB if you run the ISO in a VM
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> and then run the installed version of the USB
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Low level drivers for sure. Next week, when I have more than one small partition...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> none of these options i mentioned would touch your hard disk
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> yes!  how forgetful I am.  Thanx.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> perfect way to test flavors and distros before committing to them. i have an external usb hard disk and made space on it for an installation and can always wipe that partition if i want to try out another flavor/distro
<valorie> one day in my travel laptop my HD died right before I needed to be at a library help session (genealogy)
<valorie> so I just burned a USB and used the live session for those hours
<valorie> before buying a nice shiny SSD
<valorie> my Mac-using friend was incredulous that it was even possible
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep my hard disk failed a few months ago and i was running of a live session with extra USB to keep my files between reboots
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> running off* a
<valorie> I told him, well if I shut mine now, you could do the same thing with this USB!
<valorie> even on his aging mac
<valorie> I don't think he believed me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep alot of old Macs are coming to linux as they can no longer get software updates. which is great.
<valorie> yup
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-25
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Stock Ubuntu seems to be the most popular in terms of amount I've seeded.. :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> obviously :D
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> is kubuntu number 2?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Nope Xubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Then Mate
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> followed by Kubuntu
<lotuspsychje> nice
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> got a screenshot of the seeds / peers for each flavor?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Here is what I'm seeing :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Seed ratio of almost 42...  thats just crazy to see.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> strange that the peers on ubuntu and xubuntu are so low and they are so high on all the other distros
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> 100GB in like 24hrs..
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i want to start seeding as well, so i'm updating my beta isos to release isos
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Just curious if you open the torrent do you need more on your send?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> sorry didn't follow
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Like in my Xubuntu torrent.   My client is only reporting 7 seeders.   Shouldn't there be more?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Like how at launch I was seeing WAY more.....
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Forwarded from troyBORG: SEEDING... :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <guiverc> Thanks for all your seeding Troy, and others who helped to seed, and continue to seed focal/20.04 (re @troyBORG: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yes i was curious about the same thing when i saw your screenshot (re @troyBORG: Like in my Xubuntu torrent.   My client is only reporting 7 seeders.   Shouldn't there be more?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> how things going @guiverc
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> When you get your seeding going you'll have to share what your client reports for seeds/peers
<guiverc> Good thanks @philipz  (I'm tired still, but glad it's ~over; a few bugs appearing as expected).  All good your end, happy with results etc?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> well going to ubuntu's website, they are pointing directly at the ISO file, so i guess that would be why they have less on the torrents
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> https://www.speedtest.net/result/9065987382.png
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> My speeds
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Supposed to be 75/75 fiber
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> guiverc: yep it was quite hectic yesterday and the day before, but things have cooled down since
<guiverc> :)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i filed this against xubuntu, but wonder if any other flavors are having this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/1874981
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1874981 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu doesn't mention Ctrl + C to skip checking" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @troyBORG those are my numbers for ubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> 264 seeds and 380 peers
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> is there an issue with the network installer, as the ubuntu download page gives the 18.04 installer https://imgur.com/wgjsPnX.png
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> https://ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads#bittorrents
<guiverc> philipz, I can confirm my last xub20.04 daily (20200423) doesn't have ^C on a BIOS box; I don't know if that's the same ISO as released ISO
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> is it the same on lubuntu?
<guiverc> was still booting Lubuntu; nope my latest Lubuntu (daily) has a ^C message; but a bug I recall being raised about that near release time
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc @wimpress want to bring this to your attention if you didnt already know (re @philipz: is there an issue with the network installer, as the ubuntu download page gives the 18.04 installer https://imgur.com/wgjsPnX.png)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc> I dont understand the issue. Please link
<guiverc> @philipz  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1870018
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1870018 in xubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu Focal) "Option (Ctrl-C) not shown to disable ISO verification" [Undecided,New]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @popeydc on this page (re @philipz: https://ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads#bittorrents)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> it mentions the 18.04 network installer rather than 20.04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> guiverc thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <popeydc>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> ok
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> done
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @troyBORG here are my stats :
<ItzSwirlz> Hello all
<ItzSwirlz> Hi
<Sparrow_> Hi
<ItzSwirlz> there we go
<ItzSwirlz> Welcome to Freenode IRC
<Sparrow_> Yayyyyyyyyyyyy
<Sparrow_> *cough
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Okay, so this is my friend who moved away and I wanted to bring him to Telegram,, but he didn't have a # so I brought him to irc
<JPeisach> oy, crazy hexchat
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Welcome
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome Thelast
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Thelast> Thx
<ItzSwirlz> Welcome
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Thelast which flavor are you here for and have you found any bugs that you wanted to report
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Thelast> lubuntu, not yet (re @philipz: Thelast which flavor are you here for and have you found any bugs that you wanted to report)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <uD4ra> Thanks 😀 (re @philipz: welcome @uD4ra)
<ItzSwirlz> So we already have Groovy ISO's.
<ItzSwirlz> just netboot and upgrade
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/groovy-changes/2020-April/date.html
<anonymouse_0001> hello to all ...
<oerheks> Yubikey has issues with their PPA, should be mentioned at the releasenotes?
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/~yubico/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<anonymouse_0001> I installed kubuntu 20.04, everything went well ...selecting the OS from Grub it is selected and loaded ... after it creates an error and does not allow me to divide the desktop ... can you help me find a solution? this is the xorg log link ...
<anonymouse_0001> https://pastebin.com/5YUCSTMC
<oerheks> anonymouse_0001, join #kubuntu for support questions?
<anonymouse_0001> thank's
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <zeyjam106> hey guys after updating ubuntu 18.4 to  20.04 when I change keyboard language on ru layout Super key doesn't respond, maybe somebody solved this issue?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <zeyjam106> and also I've noticed that this is not the lang problem cause when I make ru layout main it work. So Super key don't work with secondary and third layout(language) (re @zeyjam106: hey guys after updating ubuntu 18.4 to  20.04 when I change keyboard language on ru layout Super key doesn't respond, maybe somebody solved this issue?)
<fossfreedom> its a known issue - waiting to be resolved by the GNOME devs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <zeyjam106> ok Thanks a lot (re @ubuntutesting_bot: [irc] <fossfreedom> its a known issue - waiting to be resolved by the GNOME devs)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> @RikMills - have you seen this blur before on Kubuntu 20.04? I have a test install I was checking something out - and came across this. :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> No, never (re @bashfulrobot: )
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Best spot to report?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> necvermind - reading the wiki as we speak
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> nevermind - reading the wiki as we speak (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> It certainly won't be a packaging issue, so my 1st stop would be to search bugs.kde.org to see if there are any existing reports (re @bashfulrobot: Best spot to report?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Forwarded to the KDE Visual Design Group, because if there is a UI bug like that, they are a good candidate for knowing.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Nothingb matches that I can see. I'll dig deeper
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> It is very odd!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> I was quite suprised. haha. But the release looks really solid other wise
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Not had any other reports, so I think you have a weird graphics card! (re @bashfulrobot: I was quite suprised. haha. But the release looks really solid other wise)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Nvidia 960. (re @RikMills: Not had any other reports, so I think you have a weird graphics card!)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> @bashfulrobot Nvidia?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> yup
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Older though
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Forwarded from CarlSchwan: looks like nvidia
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Forwarded from CarlSchwan: but I didn't get this sort of bug since a long time
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> ^^ from VDG
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> When I boot back into that system I'll checkout the driver version, etc.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Thanks!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> no prob!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> get me that info and card version. there is a KDE dev who might find such a report interesting (re @bashfulrobot: When I boot back into that system I'll checkout the driver version, etc.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Fort now though, I am having a 🍺
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> For now though, I am having a 🍺 (edited)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <bashfulrobot> Will do!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KajiiNarumiChat>  (re @troyBORG: https://www.speedtest.net/result/9065987382.pngMy speeds)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> /me tries from linode vps
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> https://www.speedtest.net/result/9339378170.png
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> cheating slightly 🤣
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> What kinda cheating speed you got there?  You directly plugged in at the ISP node? (re @RikMills: https://www.speedtest.net/result/9339378170.png)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> VPS, as I said!
#ubuntu-quality 2020-04-26
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> In a previous post, I reported on keyboard+touchpad failing to get focus (?) when the lid/display are closed and re-opened.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> I extended the search to include the big Foss flavor.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> The problem persists in both Kubuntu and the Gnome FE (Foss).
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Does this indicate the problem lies beneath the FE, or does it exist in both KDE and GnomeX?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> I cannot say.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> How serious is it? First, the action is natural; Interact, close the lid, open the lid, interact...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> What is the workaround?  I cannot find one.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Alternative? The touchscreen stays operational. The system is functional, but no KB, no TP.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Recovery?  Reset/reboot the computer.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Can I enlist help in forwarding this issue to the "proper authorities"?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Thanx
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Another Question Follows
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> In another post, on another issue, I reported the screen mouse being "stuck" after a click event.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> I have seen it on KDE, but not on GNOME. but the problem seems to be intermittent.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> IOW, it can seem to be "gone" in KUbuntu, or suddenly (rarely) appear in Foss.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Somehow, in my mind it seems to be associated with me switching to/from the touchscreen to HW KB + TP and back.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> but I have little data to support this assertion.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> The problem is there and is irritating at best.
<valorie> "in FOSS"?
<valorie> unsure what you mean, @first_sheemon
<valorie> everything in Kubuntu at least is FOSS
<valorie> GNOME itself is FOSS
<valorie> ubuntu is for the most part FOSS
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Sorry, I mean the default, gnome FE Ubuntu .iso
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> I got my terminology mixed up. 😣
<valorie> the problems with resume are hard to pin down since so many processes are involved
<valorie> I never sleep this laptop so I have little to add
<valorie> re: mouse click event causing a freeze - dunno, don't use a mouse
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Exactly.  This is why I am asking this august bastion of knowledge😊
<valorie> but again, it could have something to do with Plasma, but probably not
<valorie> btw KDE is the community who makes the software
<valorie> the DE is Plasma
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Please educate me:  Input device can be anything.  On the display screen, the little, changing arrow which represents X idea where "it is" was called "mouse pointer" or something else.  What shall I call it, then?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Yes, true, and the library used to be called QT. Thanx for the reminder.
<valorie> well, QT is quicktime
<valorie> the toolkit is Qt
<valorie> subtle difference
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Qt is nice, dependency tracking is easier for Qt projects is easier
<valorie> yes, input device can be anything, but I've never noticed a freeze in a click event
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Missing dep? Google Qt5 <dep name>
<valorie> on any of my laptops
<valorie> for years
<valorie> "mouse pointer" is as good as anything to call it I guess
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> Once I figure out how to make deb packages for DE's I need like 7 shell scripts (for every shell I use) so no matter what I don't have to do it myself anymore
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Try and imagine an end user attempting a report of the problem.  This is who/what I am.  I know what I see.  My challenge is to interface with very technical people.  to that end I am in intensive learning mode, but trying all the while to remember my original goal.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> i have another one, last for today.
<valorie> @first_sheemon I remember
<valorie> when I first began using linux, I knew nothing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> When one drags an app from the Application Launcher (KUbuntu 20.04, current) to the root window,
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> a symlink is created from {wherever the application is installed} to ~/Desktop/${appname}.desktop
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> This causes the appropriate icon to be displayed, etc. ...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Well, not always.  At least in the case of 'strawberry' after 'clementine',
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> where nothing showed up at all until this user logged out, and logged in again.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> In that instance, a strawberry per attempt were installed on the screen.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Yes, the proper warning [of duplicate effort] was issued, misinterpreted, and ignored.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> The net issue was the failure of the user to 'trust' the operation.
<valorie> hmmm, unsure that I understand the issue
<valorie> but I would ask in #kde where the specialists are
<valorie> they will want to know the Plasma version which in 20.04 is 5.18.4
<valorie> keep in mind almost all of KDE channels are active during euro-working hours
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Let me try again.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> I see an application listed in the launcher.  I like it so much  want it on the root window (improper term? The X window where a photo of  my grandchildren is displayed, and on which ?/Desktop objects become clickable wigets, etc.)...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> I drag the listing from the launcher onto the root and let go.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Normally, one will see a new icon labeled as expected.  Under some yet undefined conditions, this new icon is not displayed. Thus, the expected outcome is not visible.  This is the problem.  Sidebars include:  The ~/Desktop file (symlink, but not necessarily that) is created.  The icon will display, without further user input) after logout/login.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> I know I am missing something, but what?
<valorie> what you are calling the root window I think is called the desktop
<valorie> usually
<valorie> clemintine is not KDE software -- that could be the difference
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @first_sheemon one of the simplest things to do is record a screencast. i do that quite a bit when i do bug reporting, so if people dont understand the text, they can see it visually
<valorie> you might find it easier to just pin the apps you really like to your taskbar
<valorie> to do that you right-click on it in the taskbar and choose "pin"
<valorie> I used to drag things onto the desktop, but I never do anymore now that I can pin to the taskbar
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Yes, at the app  level. In the X domain, it is the window for which there is no parent window.  just like in the Unix FS, the mountpoint of everything has a parent node ID.  It has aNULL pointer invthe parent.  By convention it has itself for '..'.  Same concept.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Oh, there can be multiple desktops contained by (inheriting from) the root.  So you are right, unless an object is "sticky", ad nauseum...
<valorie> right, those are called workspaces in KDE-land
<valorie> or Activities, depending on whether you use Activities or not
<valorie> it all gets very confusing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Workspaces they are.
<valorie> but "root window" conveys the wrong thing, because ROOT is a special think in l/unix
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Activities...  Are these mapped into processes (or threads)?
<valorie> we get around in in Ubuntu by using sudo instead
<valorie> they are mapped by the user to whatever they use them for
<valorie> say you use the same computer for both work and a hobby like digital painting
<valorie> you could create a Work activity and tie all the applications, etc. to that (in as many workspaces as you want/need)
<valorie> and another for Art, with Krita, the gimp, etc.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Yes, thank you.  but in what domain?  Root of filesystem is very different from uid 0, traditionally named 'root'.  I have seen a Unix system before, at least once 😉
<valorie> and yes they can be started and stopped
<valorie> what domain what?
<valorie> I'm saying don't use the term 'root window' because it conveys something you don't mean
<valorie> it's called the desktop
<valorie> if you are using activies you can have the Work desktop and the Art desktop
<valorie> for instance
<valorie> for those who do not use Activities (I don't) there is just the desktop
<valorie> all I have there is a slideshow of images
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Domain as in a [named] group of related objects. Not TCP/IP domain names, nor Unix domain sockets, which are examples of "domains".
<valorie> right, and "activities" is the KDE term/software for those
<valorie> because domain usually means freenode.net, ubuntu.com, kubuntu.org, etc.
<valorie> unix sockets have domains?
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> afaik all flavors and all distros use "desktop"
<valorie> I guess on a phone it is called your 'home screen'
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Freenode.net is a name of entity in the Internet DNS, normally associated with attributes such as IP address, etc.
<valorie> yes
<valorie> and someone bought and paid for the right to use that domain name
<valorie> there are other meanings for "domain" -- I'm just trying to say that if you use the common names for things when describing an issue, it will be more readily understood
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> sure Unix sockets have a domain, "Unix Domain Sockets" 😉.  I do not know when to stop.  But seriously, the name was very unfortunate.  It was meant to be descriptive as in "Sockets that exist only within the host", but... Oh, who cares anymore.
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I'm just trying to give you advice
<valorie> about how to best describe an issue
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> And I do appreciate it.  Really!
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> it took me years to learn all this stuff, growing up without computers
<valorie> and naming things is difficult, like writing a good headline /title for a complicated article
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Exactly.
<valorie> and the most common terms are not necessarily the most logical, or even the best
<valorie> but the point is to convey meaning
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> This is relevant here.  The first question I posed was "Where is the Glossary?"  Just like overloaded objects.  The meaning of a name is context dependant.
<valorie> I learned a lot just reading IRC channels of interest
<valorie> seeing the questions ask, and what the best answers were
<valorie> learned what the links are to learn more about "x"
<valorie> eventually I was able to help other beginners
<valorie> IMO being new is a super-power
<valorie> you see the places where things are hard to find, incomplete, or just wrong
<valorie> and eventually perhaps learn to fix them, or find those who can
<valorie> then it's time for a fresh batch of newbies to take over that part of the job
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> i have a special talent for stumbling where others dance.😜
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> The number of "issues" I collected just against Clementine and/or Strawberry is already in the dozens.
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> I think that's awesome, and some issues might be old
<valorie> and easy to fix!
<valorie> bug reports are great contributions
<valorie> btw if you report them "upsteam" say to Clementine, and then in launchpad by `ubuntu-bug clementine`
<valorie> in the commandline
<valorie> then you can link the upstream bug report in the LP report
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Yes, but the challenge was and still is the complexity of the interface.  it is still intimidating and difficult to master.  Once you aclimate, you lose the ability to see the wall.  You just let others bruise their noses, wondering "Can't they see it?" All the while forgetting the bruises on your own nose..
<valorie> I remember the bruises
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> How do I check spelling [inline], like Android does? I see the input buffer underlines my typos, so it is aware of the contents
<valorie> in telegram? dunno
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> good!
<valorie> I use an IRC client called Konversation
<valorie> and it does have a spell checker, but I don't use it
<valorie> if I can't remember I just start typing into google
<valorie> lol
<valorie> otherwise, people can usually decipher in spite of typos
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> I used to "hate" Android. now I am learning to appreciate certain of its aspects.
<valorie> eh, it's a tool
<valorie> nothing is perfect
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> I beg to differ.  Just look at the reaction to my meager entries.  No, I am not offended at all.  I appreciate every bit of help I get.
<valorie> that's rare, or at least more rare than I wish it was
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Oh, not 'nothing', just us.
<valorie> I'm always eager to learn
<valorie> I meant android isn't perfect
<valorie> not fully free, for instance
<valorie> but so far, the best phone operating system for me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> The second attribute that differentiates us is the desire to learn as adults.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Eh, just a glorified Linux, with a heavy dose of Redmond added.
<valorie> yep
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> The interior of Android is horrible.  The use of every square milimeter of screen is admirable.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> The corporate greed is the material of books.  Thee pervasiveness is downright scary.
<valorie> yep, really happy to see the Plasma Mobile effort
<valorie> the team has been working with all the other FOSS phone and tablet devel teams so they have made a lot of headway
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> 2 items:
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> 1. How do I get to see the latest and greatest?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> 2.  in Telegram, typos are underlined red.  Right click is supposed to show list of words.  It does not. still searching...
<valorie> latest and greatest what? that's the crucial question
<valorie> if you like the latest KDE software, then don't stick to LTS, and add the Kubuntu backports PPA
<valorie> that said, K/Ubuntu is more about stability than it is about the latest
<valorie> Arch and Gentoo are the distros which focus on the newest everything
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> I stand corrected.  the bleeding edge of UI, including issues like I am trying to present here.
<valorie> KDE neon is a project that provides the latest KDE software on an Ubuntu LTS base
<valorie> you could run neon unstable in a VM to check things out
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Gentoo still around?  Wow!
<valorie> where VM=virtual machine
<valorie> oh yes
<valorie> I have a friend or two who are devels there
<valorie> a lot of the really old distros are still around
<valorie> of course many more died out
<valorie> linux from scratch is still around, but it's very behind
<valorie> for instance
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> wget && make configure && make install were a great advance once.  The Baaad old days.
<valorie> right, I like apt
<valorie> it knows what and what is not installable
<valorie> but I have built from source before, especially when I was part of the amarok team
<valorie> for testing
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Please cdo not grt me drgged into this conversation ...
<valorie> lol
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> i start shivering at the thought. Not really, but close.
<valorie> sec
<valorie> when I was testing amarok, it wasn't that hard
<valorie> now that there are tested packages, not so hard
<valorie> the ecosystem is more complicated these days however
<valorie> I began with Mandrake, and it was all I knew
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Fell asleep - cost of health, lack of sleep
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Telegram on Desktop - Linux has no spelling correction
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> i have correction on telegram for linux
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> check under settings > advanced and see if you have these settings enabled :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> welcome @anotherus3r
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Am I going to be corrected again?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Good morning Yousuf.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Not on 20.04 amd64, Kubuntu.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> I did not check under Gnome.  Should be there.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Sort of here, your name is underlined in red 😉when I type it.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> How do I capture screen dump?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> Weirdly, for me (Australia) UbuntuDDE is the first, the Ubuntu proper. Seeding since thursday night European time. (re @troyBORG: Nope Xubuntu
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> Then Mate
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Linuxophil> followed by Kubuntu)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Telegram 2.0.1
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Is ALSA still alive?  I see some apps with some functionality hanging around...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Foget that last Q.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> ALSA is a PulseAudio client (still competability mode?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> Yep.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> whelp I think I am close
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> to a deb package
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> grrr @ upstream devs
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> adding a new broken unit test to a bugfix release!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> @RikMills can you help me with something? Just debian/rules... for now
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> what am i doing wrongt :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux>  (edited)what am i doing wrong :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> what is the error?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> wait hold on I am stupid
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I figured out my stupid
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> ok
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> I forgot I needed debhelper
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> ummm.. yes :P
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <.> what is difference between lubuntu.net and lubuntu.me
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <.> one is offering lubuntu 20.04 lts other is not
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Reinaldo_Espinosa> One its official the another is not (re @.: one is offering lubuntu 20.04 lts other is not)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <KaiLoveLinux> lubuntu.me is the official one
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <.> and official is... ?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <.> ok
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <.> thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <.> going to install
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <.> thank you again
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <kc2bez> Thanks Kai (re @KaiLoveLinux: lubuntu.me is the official one)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Good Morning Y'll,
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> automount?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> When rebooting the system, one expects the SD card (with a FS on it 😉 to be remounted, or at least mounted someplace.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> Not so with 20.04. The SD card has to be ejected and re-inserted.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> BTW, how does the automounter decide that I am the owner of the SD card?  Hint: it mounts it in /media/sheemon/<some ID>.  Is the assumption made based on me being logged in at the console?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <first_sheemon> it gets better; for Clementine to see the mount as valid, clementine has to have focus when the card is being re-inserted.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <andifedge> Dies somebody use ZFS with the new Ubuntu 20.04 release?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> on root or?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> I use it since 16.04 I think, with lxc/lxd.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> problem was performance, btrs was better. But now zfs has TRIM, so...
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <andifedge> Yeah.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <andifedge> Trim is now by default ? So it can run well (re @MrkiMike: on root or?)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> I haven't tried it on root, and I think it's experimental only on 20.04
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> Trim was not supported with ZFS, until 0.8.something
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> in eoan you had zfs 0.8.1 and in focal it's 0.8.3, so those both support trim
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <andifedge> sounds interesting :) (re @MrkiMike: in eoan you had zfs 0.8.1 and in focal it's 0.8.3, so those both support trim)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Who posted that picture earlier that showed Ubuntu Cinnamon with the Focal logo with an orange glow, and a gray background?  If so can you share that image please?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> It might of not been in here.  Gah  I wish I remember where I saw it.   I just thought it came with it so I didn't save it at the time
<lotuspsychje> @troyBORG: maybe it was shown on unixporn?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> I think maybe it was this that I saw....
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> https://youtu.be/XCQ5fx-zqfA?t=111
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> But I want the Fusa as this...
<lotuspsychje> https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/fer319/lubuntu_2004_lts_remix_wallpaper_from_ubuntu_2004/
<lotuspsychje> dont find orange though
<lotuspsychje> @troyBORG: what about this one https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EUw1AcNWkAES3YT.jpg
<lotuspsychje> or https://cdn.shortpixel.ai/client/q_lossy,ret_img,w_860/https://ubuntucinnamon.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/LivePC.png
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Just threw this together in GIMP.... :
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> The glow might be a little to intense.  But whats ya think?
<lotuspsychje> i like it actually
<lotuspsychje> the color that is, cause i was never fan of the ubuntu animals wallpapers myself
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> I prefer subtle 😂
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> Very nice! I think the glow effect looks great! (re @troyBORG: )
